# A Downward Trend - by maxymumspyder(~~WG, Realistic)



## maxymumspyder

_~~WG, Realistic_ - So this is my first foray into writing fiction. I hope you folks enjoy. More parts to come. 

*A Downward Trend
By maxymumspyder​*
*Part 1*

“Whatever you do, Nicole, just remember what happened to your sister.”

“Stop mom. Seriously.”

And after a loving embrace with her parents, the newly minted college freshman shut the door to her dorm room, bidding her parents good bye, and welcoming in a new lifestyle, filled with its own challenges and triumphs. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nicole was a very attractive, confident, and intelligent party animal who could look her best standing next to any girl, while drinking almost anyone under the table. She was the classic case of a girl who was “one of the guys”. All the men at the university who encountered her inevitably ended up acquiring a major crush on her. And how could you not? She had blonde hair, blue eyes, and a smile that could light up a room. According to the doctor’s office, she stood 5’5” inches and weighed in at 121.3 pounds. According to Express, Abercrombie & Fitch, and LEI she wore a size 4 in almost all jeans and skirts. She was a knockout. The only place she really lacked was her chest, as she was only gifted with an 34 A. However, that did not matter, as she a tremendous “bubble butt”, perfectly proportioned to flat, toned stomach, and slim features. And have we mentioned that she maintained this, all without working out.

At least that was the case when she was in high school. 

And that was also the case for her sister, Jennifer, who at one point in time, had a similar appearance to her younger sister. Luckily Jennifer was quite a bit more top heavy than Nicole, which is why the first 20 pounds she packed on in college weren’t as noticeable as they could have been. Unfortunately, Not even the most advanced bra from Victoria’s Secret was going to keep the attention off the bottom half of her figure, as she quickly packed on 40 pounds by the time she had graduated and gotten married. To add insult to injury, Jennifer’s 34 C’s graduated to D’s after she had broken 140 pounds. Unfortunately, The only thing that changed was the number signifying the measurement around her rib cage... Eventually topping out at a 42. And if her expanding size was an elementary school division problem, she would becoming dangerously close to having her jeans go evenly into 42 twice, as she was currently a size 16.

It wasn’t uncommon for the women in Nicole’s family to gain weight as the years passed on. Jennifer, however, bucked the trend by doing it the quickest. Nicole’s mother, who was painfully short and round, once had a figure that grabbed the eye of quite a few men when she was younger. However, 50 pounds of pregnancy weight, gained and lost two separate times, took it’s toll on the 5’1” mother. She soon found herself tipping the scales at over 150 pounds. She feared the same fate for her own daughter. 

Nicole found the transition to the college lifestyle to be quite comfortable. She managed to attend all of her classes and achieve excellent marks. As an extrovert, she had no trouble socially, and was able to make plenty of friends. She was even able to keep her partying under control, which pleased her parents, and no doubt had a positive effect on her academics. And like with all pretty girls, she was able to meet nice boy, named Adam, and had been dating him since mid way through second semester. In the end, her freshman year was a grand success. 

“You look so good Nicole! I can’t believe you kept the freshman 15 off. Have you seen Amanda? I ran into her and her mother the other day at the grocery store. She came back from school and it looks like she put on 20 pounds!”

Amanda was Nicole’s best friend from high school. She was a pre-vet major who ended up going to school across the country.

“That’s what your most excited about!? What the fact I made Dean’s list? And that I was able to secure those two scholarships for Freshman excellence in my marketing courses?”

Nicole’s mother paused, smiled, and gave her daughter a warm hug.

“You’re right sweetheart, your father and I couldn’t be more proud of you. And to think, we were nervous about you going to a school so far away!”

Nicole smiled at her mother. She was happy to see her mother so proud. Upon receiving the gratification, she reverted back to the original subject.

“So Amanda got fat!? Like how fat? That is soooooo funny!” 

Nicole and her mother continued gossiping on in a catty fashion. Though she was not one to do it to someone’s face, Nicole definitely had a predisposition to gossip behind the back of her friends. She would even do the same when the subject of Jennifer’s overly zaftig figure was brought up. 

A few days later, Nicole had her own opportunity to size up Amanda. They met up with each other at the park and went for a refreshing walk on the trails while soaking in the warm summer sun. Nicole was shocked at what had happened to her best friend.

“My goodness, Amanda! It’s so good to see you again! You look.. great!”

The blonde princess knew she was uttering a lie the moment the words left her lips. However, this was her best friend, and she didn’t want to make her feel badly. Unfortunately for Amanda, the changes were undeniable. Gone were the sleek runners thighs she had that captained the track team and propelled her to being named an all-state athlete her junior and senior year. In their place were two thick, toneless tree trunks. 

The damage wasn’t limited to just her lower half, as Amanda’s once rock hard 4 pack had been dissolved like a 1920’s steel monopoly. Instead, it looked like she was wearing a flesh colored belt, made of jello, that encircled her abdominals, sides, and back. She had a full blown gut and muffin top. Her breasts had grown much bigger and heavier, though not perkier. And her arms had lost all the tone that years of fanatical training and discipline had brought them. Lastly, her facial features had softened considerably, removing the once angular quality they once had. 

In short, the 5’6” Amanda had ballooned from 118 pounds to 148 pounds in one year of college. Nicole’s mom had underestimated by 10 pounds.

“Yeah, I look great alright”, said the out of shape Amanda, “I’ve packed 30 pounds, Nicole!” 

Amanda got right to it, she was not one to mince words. Her face said it all - she knew exactly what Nicole was looking at. What puzzled her, however, was the fact her best friend hadn’t gained any weight herself. Nicole still maintained all the natural tone she had a year earlier, including the smallest breasts. This was amazing to her, because she knew Nicole had never stepped foot in a gym. 

“And furthermore... how in the hell are you still slim!? Have you been going to the gym? You must be going to the gym? I mean, there’s no way you could’ve maintained. Good for you for going to the gym, Nic!”

Nicole smirked, she loved getting compliments like this, especially knowing she maintained her figure by eating and drinking in moderation.

“NOPE! I didn’t step foot into a gym once. Still a size 4. Speaking of which, can I get some of my summer clothes I lent you last summer?”

Amanda grimaced. How could this be? And how could she have the gall to ask about those clothes? Of course she would want them back, because she knew her best friend was far too heavy to ever fit into them. Even so, Amanda had plans to run herself back into shape, and some of the clothing was quite sexy on her, at least when she was thinner. 

“Wow.... Well, you must not have been partying hard enough, Nic. I think we may need to change that this summer... Here, follow me.”

The two friends took off into the woods, with Amanda becoming uncharacteristically winded before Nicole. Once they were far enough in the distance, Amanda brandished a colorful glass pipe. In it, a pungent green substance. 

“Here... a little of this will take the edge off of everything!”

Nicole looked shocked. Her best friend, former letter athlete at the high school, had not only gained over 35 pounds, but was now smoking marijuana as well. 

“Amanda, really! No wonder why you gained weight! You must have had the munchies all the time.”

Amanda smiled.

“And I drank a shit ton too.... You’ve got greens. Enjoy.”

And with that, Nicole took her first hit of many that afternoon... and of many more to come in the future. 


*Part 2*

“Lindsey, this is going to be so much fun!”

It was that time of year again, when college students from all over the country move back into school. This year, Nicole decided to live with Lindsey, an incoming freshman who was the daughter of a family friend. It was a favor to her mother. Nicole had known Lindsey for years, and they had always gotten along, so she didn’t mind living with her. 

“Nicole, it totally is! You should call up Adam and see what time his party is starting.”

Nicole and Adam had made it through the summer, despite the distance. They also discovered a common love - weed. 

“Okay, I’ll do that. We should get something to eat first before we do anything though. What do you think?

“I agree 100%”

Lindsey was a pudgy, 5’4” blonde, that loved to eat and drink. Upon arriving to school, she tipped the scales at 145 pounds. There was no question that she going to grow. 

“You know what else we should do, Lindz?”

Lindsey smiled, she knew what Nicole was going to suggest.

“Yup, lets go smoke.”

Upon finishing up their burn, the two roommates headed to the dining hall, albeit bleary eyed. They handed their student IDs to the attendant at the dining hall, using their first meal passes of the year, and then went to work. 

Pizza, pop corn chicken, macaroni and cheese, French fries, chocolate pudding, cookies... enough fat and high fructose corn syrup to break even the most stringent dieter... It was all there, and with an uncontrolled appetite, it ended up on both of their plates. The two roommates were in heaven, stuffing their faces to the point of nausea, with THC fueling their insatiable appetites. 

“I think I’m going to go up for seconds, Lindsey. Do you want anything?”

Lindsey, shook her head in an acknowledgement of “no thank you”. The 120 pound blond bombshell stood up and made her way back into line. This was the first time she had ever gotten seconds in college... and she was a sophomore. 

Adam’s party was a tremendously well attended event. This would mark the first time he would see his beautiful girlfriend, face to face, since their night of wild sex last spring, before departing for summer break. He was quite excited to see her. Also, he was quite surprised to see how drunk she was upon showing up.

“Whoa Nic... how many beers did you drink tonight?”

“Uhhh.... Ii dunno! Me and Lindz did some shots in our rooooooom!!!!”

The lithe roommate high fived the chubby one. It’s true, they did 8 shots after dinner. What the failed to mention was that they also smoked another bowl on their walk over. Despite his shock, Adam was one to go with the flow, so he handed Nicole and Lindsey a couple of beers. 

The party was a huge success. The police never visited, all of the expensive items were accounted for, and only a handful of fights to break up. Also, any males were privy to quite a dancing display by a drunken Nicole. She was already quite the flirt, and with the addition of alcohol, she must had given a lap dance to almost everyone at the party. Adam was not sure what to make of this, as this was the first time he had ever seen his girlfriend act like this. Unfortunately for Nicole, she found that that the end of the evening was not a kind mistress.

“I think I’m going to be sick..... I ate and drank waaaay too much today.”

“Aww, babe. You’re going to be alright. Just let it out”, said the loving boyfriend.

“You don’t hate me, do you?” 

“No, Nicole, not at all.”

With that said, Nicole began to empty the contents of her stomach into Adam’s toilet.

“I just can’t get fat.... like Lindsey.”

“Shhh... Nicole! You’ll wake her up!”

“I can’t end up my sister’s size either!!!!” Yelled Nicole, waking up anyone who was asleep downstairs. 

Adam did his best quiet Nicole down. Soon, her words were replaced with vomit, as she continued to get sick from the evening’s indulgences. The damage was done, however.

“That bitch”, Lindsey thought to herself in a silent rage. Can’t hold her liquor AND she’s rude. 

*Part 3*

Despite the inauspicious start to the semester, Lindsey played stupid and acted like she had never heard a blacked out Nicole ever utter words about her weight. In fact, to the casual observer, the two got along great. 

Nicole’s sophomore experience was differing greatly from what she went through as a freshman. For one, she was partying a lot more. And on top of that, she hadn’t gotten sick since that first night. She began developing a reputation as a legendary drinker. Easily drinking most men twice her size under the table. Her marijuana habit, which was nonexistent a year earlier, was now an every day indulgence. As was her newly acquired fondness for snacking. 

Things with Adam, however, were not going well. He was becoming increasingly jealous of Nicole’s flirtatious nature. And Nicole, who was now a full blown party girl, could not care less. By the time the first semester had come to an end, her and Adam were finished. This did little to bother Nicole, as she had her focus on quantity, not quality. 

Lindsey and Nicole had become quite friendly with two young men, Chris and Matt, both which were of legal drinking age. This lead to numerous nights of underage drinking for Lindsey and Nicole. This also led to Lindsey’s jealously growing by leaps and bounds.

Lindsey liked Chris, the more charismatic of the two young men, and went out of her way to spend as much time in his dorm room as she could. Unfortunately, for Lindsey, she was invisible to Chris. Instead, he was infatuated with the much thinner, and more social Nicole. What didn’t help Lindsey’s cause was that it took her less than a semester to add the dreaded, “freshman 15”. She’s dangerously close to 160 pounds. 

*Buuuurrpp”

“HAHA! Nic, you’re crazy. You want another one?”

“Yeah Chris, I do.”

Nicole, already quite inebriated, catches another beer from Chris. 

“You guys hungry at all?”

“Yeah, Matt, I am. Nic.. Lindz? You guys want some Dominos.”

“Oh God, I could KILL for some Dominos right now. We should smoke before then though guys.”

“I don’t know about that Nicole, but I’ll call it. Matt, do you have the number?”

It was at that moment that Lindsey had an idea. She motioned to Nicole and the two went out for one of their nightly burn walks. They returned a half hour later, to a plethora of cheesy bread, pepperoni pizza, and Coors Light.

“What I do owe you guys?” asked Nicole sweetly.

“You know it’s on the house,” said Chris.

Nicole smiled, it was nice not ever having to pay for anything. 

Lindsey also smiled. Not because she receiving free food and libations, which she enjoyed, but because she had now formulated a plan. It was time to put Nicole’s seemingly inhuman metabolism to the test. Unfortunately, for Lindsey, first semester was almost over. This plan would have to wait until after winter break.

“Man, I could eat this cheesy bread every day”, said Nicole, as she inhaled her second piece, washing it down with a swig of cheap domestic beer.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 4*

“How’s Christmas, Lindsey?” 

Nicole would be in for an embrace, after all, she hadn’t seen her roommate in almost 5 weeks. She cringed a bit at texture of Lindsey’s pulpy body. She silently thank god that she wasn’t fat like Lindsey. 

“It was great, Nicole!!! It’s so good to see you again. I brought you something.”

It was a beautifully wrapped gift. The contents, however, were not of a friendly nature. At least not when looked at for their sinister intent. 

“Well, aren’t you going to open it?”

Nicole opened the box. Inside was an 1/8th of marijuana and four bags on candy. It was all of the holiday candy that Lindsey was given. She cleverly regifted it to her roommate. 

“You should try some of those Lindt chocolates, they are to DIE FOR.”

“I will later, I’m meeting Chris and some other guys out for some dinner. You should tag along with us, Lindz.”

“No thank you, I’m going to unpack, you run along and have fun.”

Lindsey looked on as Nicole sprang out of their dorm room. It would only be a matter of time before the spring in the step would be replaced with a slow, plodding waddle. 

At dinner, Nicole was her usual flirty self. Much to Chris’ chagrin, however, she wasn’t paying much attention to him, but his friend Steve, who had joined them for dinner as well. At this point in her life, she was enjoying unprecedented attention from men. She knew that they were in the palm of her hand. And Nicole didn’t make any bones about taking advantage of this fact. Her confidence level was at an all time high.

“Man Lindsey, Chris is so nice... but he’s exactly that. I’ve got him wrapped around my little finger. It’s nice that we pretty much have an open bar down there. I hope he doesn’t mind that I’m going to start fucking his hotter friends soon.”

“Whoa... Nic, isn’t that a shitty thing to say? I mean, you shouldn’t use him if he actually likes you.”

“So what, Lindsey? It’s college. If you’ve got it, flaunt it. Why not getting something out of it if they’re going to stare, ya know? Or maybe you don’t. I don’t know...”

That last comment made Lindsey’s blood boil, but she kept it in check. She had bigger things in mind for Nicole. The master plan would start tonight. 

“You’re right, you’re right, Nicole. However, lets go for a walk before we head off to bed.”

“Yeah, lets, I could use some time to clear my head. Your supply, or mine?”

“Mine.” Lindsey wanted Nicole to save her appetite enhancement for herself.

Twenty five minutes later, the two roommates returned back to the dorm. Nicole was significantly higher than Lindsey.

“Nicole, I’m starving, lets order some Dominos!”

“Yes, lets!!!!!”

And just as the advertisement promises, the pizza delivery man arrived in under 30 minutes. Before long, the girls were slumbering comfortably. 

One of Lindsey’s courses for second semester was Nutrition. This was by design, as Lindsey studied her text book like a hawk from the moment she received. She actually received the book in the mail 4 weeks earlier, as she wanted to know everything about weight loss there was worth knowing, so she could ensure Nicole was doing the opposite of all those habits. 

For example, almost every nutritionist would tell you that the easiest way to gain weight is to eat late at night. So Lindsey, made sure they ordered Dominos late night delivery as often as they possibly could. The first month of school, they were up to three nights a week of Dominos delivery. It was an expensive prospect, but fortunately, Matt and Chris treated at least one night a week. 

Lindsey also made sure that there were ALWAYS chocolates around for Nicole to snack on. Chocolate was an easy commodity to come by, as Valentine’s Day was right around the corner. This came in handy to satiate the munchies, or to quell idol hunger while up late on a week night typing a paper. 

Thankfully for Lindsey, it was a particularly stressful semester for Nicole, which meant it was relatively easy to get Nicole to engage in all of her vices. When Nicole found time to party, she partied hard. Her drinking had reached levels that were new records, even for her. In fact, her drinking began to replace marijuana smoking, as it became easier for her to find beer. 

“Good night, Lindsey!!! I am so drunk right now! I’M HUNGRY TOO!!! Lets order something.”

“Okay, but only if you treat, Nic.”

“If you grab me another beer, absolutely!!!”

Lindsey was shocked, so was so ravenous, that she was actually going to treat. She gladly grabbed Nicole another beer. Her plan was coming to fruition. Soon, the pizza arrived, and drunken, over stuffed Nicole fell asleep.

“Dude, have you looked at Nicole lately?”

Chris and Matt were hanging out in there dorm room, playing Call of Duty on their Playstation, discussing the happenings of the dorm.

“What about her, Chris?”

“She’s like... I don’t know... all broken out. Her skin used to be like porcelain. Next time you see her, take a good look at her skin. She has some serious pimples going on there... All that pigging out is ruining her complexion.”

“Hmmm... Yeah, you know what else, dude? I think she’s packed on a couple of pounds too.”

Right then, Chris utters obscenities then continues the conversation with Matt.

“I think you’re right. I still can’t believe she’s been fucking Steve... but do you not what he told me the other day? That she’s put on a little bit of a pot belly since the beginning of the semester. I mean, I wouldn’t know, I’ve never seen her naked... Unfortunately.”

“Yeah man, I honestly can’t believe you still talk to her, Chris... That’s bullcrap what she did there, knowing you liked her and all. Shame on Steve too.”

Chris shrugged. He was generally good natured about these things. While he did like Nicole, he had no shortage of other options either.

“Yeah, you’re right. But still, I don’t blame Steve for hitting that.... At least the before version. But seriously... You think she’s packing on some poundage? I honestly can’t tell. She hasn’t worn anything other than sweets since the beginning of the semester. I think that’s all she wears to class.”

“Yeah Chris, that’s what chicks do when they start blowing up.”

Simultaneously, down the hall, Nicole is starring in front of a mirror, wearing a pair of pink string panties and a white bra, focused only on her face.

“What the hell is going on with my skin!?!?! It used to be perfect!!!!!! It must be all the stress.”

After uttering the words, Nicole reaches down for another Lindt chocolate and gobbles it down. Just then, the door knob turns and opens. It’s Lindsey.

“Lindsey, my skin is terrible!”

Lindsey smirked. Of course it’s terrible. She’s done nothing but gobble greasy food for the past two months. Lindsey feigned concern.

“Nic, you look fine! Stop that”, said Lindsey, even though she was outright lying.

The truth was, Nicole had broken out. It was an unexpected, but welcomed consequence to Lindsey. What she was more concerned about was the changes that were going on with her roommates body. And boy were they juicy.

First, Nicole’s breasts were still an A-cup. There was very little change in that regard. Unfortunately, Nicole wasn’t lucky enough to have genetic predisposition to grow in that regard. However, just below that, was sitting a rounding belly. You could even call it a mini pot belly. It’s weight pushing Nicole’s panties down ever so gently. Encircling the string of her panties was the slightest, but undeniably softest muffin top, beginning for a delicate squeezing. Her rear end, which had long been round and juicy, was beginning to expand in size. Each cheek beginning to take on more of a saddle bag quality than before. 

Overall, she looked rounder and thicker. To the casual observer, there would not be much change. However, to someone starring at their roommate strut around in their bra and panties, the difference was magnificent. Even if the difference was only ten pounds. 


*Part 5*

“131 POUNDS!?!?!?! WHAT!?!?!”

It was only 10 pounds, but it was 10 pounds of pure unadulterated fat. Nicole stood in front of the mirror, her newly formed belly, quivering in her hands. Actually, a beer belly would be a more accurate name for it. Nicole had acquired a glorious beer belly, with honorable mention going to dominos pizza and the makers of fine chocolates throughout the United States. 

Just a week earlier, Nicole’s mother had left a had scale in her daughter’s dorm room, “just so she could keep track”. Now, at 4pm on St. Patrick’s Day, she finally decided to step on it. She was prompted to do so after realizing her favorite size 4 jeans from Abercrombie would no longer button. Those jeans, now cruelly mocked her in a pile on the floor. Regardless, she reached down for another swig of green beer and looked at herself in the full length mirror, also another present her mother had left the previous week. She stepped off the scale and plotted her next move.

What stared back at her was nothing hideous, but to her, it was significant. She stood their, clad in matching green bra and string panties, examining her body. After all, it was St. Patrick’s Day, and she had a new man she wanted to sleep with. Might as well look good.

“Okay Nicole... okay, we can do this.”

The bloated blond grabbed the size 4 jeans off the floor and tried them one more time. If only Lindsey had been in the room to witness Nicole’s struggles. Each newly acquired pound jiggled, rolled, and pinched as she attempted to squeeze herself into the jeans. At first, she made excellent progress. They slid up to knees without much trouble. Satisfied, Nicole stopped and took another swing of green beer, allowing her bloated belly to be on display for the empty room and the full length mirror. 

The jeans continued to move at a steady pace up her legs, until reaching the top of her thighs, just below her green panty wearing ass. It was at this point that she realized, now trying these jeans on for a second time, how thick her upper thighs and rump were beginning to get. For a moment, she could hear her mother’s sentiments being echoed in her head 

“Whatever you do Nicole, just remember what happened to your sister”

“Oh SCREW THIS!!!! I’m not turning into Jennifer.”

And with one grand huff, Nicole was able to get her jeans over her burgeoning rear end. Little did she know that only half the battle was over with. Next up, in her gauntlet of adipose resistance? Her beer belly. 

Nicole’s first attempt at buttoning her jeans could only be classified as half hearted. Her attempt to pull the tabs of her skin tight jeans together was feeble. Also working against her was an initial refusal to suck in her nascent belly. If she was going to squeeze into these jeans, it was going to take a stronger commitment than this. 

“Errrrrggghhhhhhhhhh...... What the hell is happening to me!? One more try”, said Nicole, grabbing another sip of green beer before letting out another belch. How attractive.

“Here we go!”

And this time, with a great effort, the semi-inebriated Nicole attempted to pull the button towards the button hole. The feat of Herculean strength, which would have produced a visible flexing of a triceps in someone more fit, showed nothing. In fact, her upper arm quivered from the frightening lack of muscle tone. After all, she was never one to ever work. Nicole realized it would take finesse, coupled with brawn, in order to complete this task. So she aggressively sucked in her tummy, giving her the same look that used to stare back at her when standing in front of mirrors as a college freshman. 

“Errrrrgghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!”

And soon, her tired arms, coated ever so slightly with a glaze of fat, gave in. Physical fitness was never one of Nicole’s strong suits, despite having an incredible metabolism and figure. Physical fatness was the name of her game. Who knew that rampant consumption of marijuana and alcohol could leave someone so out of shape. Now, trying on jeans intended to fit someone 12 pounds lighter was leaving her winded. In a huff, she collapsed on the bed. 

“Good grief. Maybe I shrunk these?”

Nicole sat up, causing a distinct roll of pudge to form, erupting between the flaps of her jeans, gently cresting over the top of her visible, green panties. She reached over to her dresser and took another big gulp of green beer. At that moment, the door opened.

“JESUS, DON’T YOU KNOCK!?”

It was Lindsey.

“Oh, hey Lindz... Sorry. You scared me.”

Lindsey couldn’t believe her eyes. Little Miss Perfect, the apple of everyone’s eye, was sprawled out on her bed, with unbuttoned jeans, half drunk, totally broken out, and looking like an absolute mess. She knew what was going on. Nicole COULD NOT fit into her jeans. However, she had no intentions of ever letting on.

“Nic, whatcha’ doing? Waiting for Steve to come over? This is a really SEXY position for you!”

“Very funny, Lindsey”, said Nicole, followed by another unlady like belch. 

Lindsey played stupid.

“Whoa... looks like someone has been drinking a bit. Where are you off to tonight?”

Nicole pouted, then finished her beer.

“To hang out with Nick and Mark.”

“From the football team?”

“Yeah, I’ve wanted to bone Mark for awhile, but Nick will do too.”

Lindsey laughed silently. If only they could see Nicole right now. They might not be so keen to comply with her wishes. 

“They’re both hot, no doubt about it”, said Lindsey. 

Lindsey, looking down at Nicole’s toneless stomach, decided to push the issue. 

“You should really finish getting ready. Want me to grab you another beer?”

Nicole looked at her empty mug. She nodded to Lindsey and spoke.

“Yeah, that sounds great. But you know what I would really like? A shot of tequila? Do we have any Patron left?”

Lindsey cringed. The bottle of Patron was a gift from her older brother. Unfortunately, she had nary a chance to sample it, as Nicole ripped through over half the bottle with friends one Thursday night when Lindsey was at the library. The fact that Nicole ate half a cheese pizza that night, slept through class the following morning, and cured her hangover with a greasy breakfast certainly eased the blow. Reluctantly, she poured Nicole a shot and another beer. 

As Lindsey’s back was turned, Nicole attempted to button her jeans again. Once again, she failed miserably. Lindsey turned around just in time to see Nicole’s dejected attempt. 

“You know Nic, if you lay down flat on your back, you’ll have an easier time buttoning your jeans. It’ll help keep your tummy out of the way.”

Had Nicole been less drunk, she would’ve been mortified by that statement. However, it was St. Patrick’s Day, and she had been drinking for the better part of the afternoon. The true intent of the statement, or it’s implications, may have been lost upon her. However, Lindsey, fearful of any catalyst that would cause Nicole to diet, quickly followed up her statement.

“Not that you have a tummy. I bet you just shrunk them. I think you might have accidentally dried them when you were drunk a couple of weeks ago.”

“I think you might be right”, Nicole slurred, as she grabbed the shot of expensive tequila and slammed it back. She followed that up by chasing it with a green beer. If it wasn’t for the fact they were on a college campus, Lindsey would’ve sworn that she was living with a longshoreman. 

Lindsey was going to follow up by saying that she had plenty of jeans that she needed to lay on her bed in order to wiggle into. Unfortunately, a statement of that nature might shock Nicole into dieting upon sobering up. She knew that she couldn’t have that. Playfully, she decided to shove Nicole down lightly so she was laying flat on the bed. 

“Here, try it now. And next time, don’t shrink your jeans.”

The drunken blond princess tried again to button her pants with all her might. She came ever so close to buttoning them, pulling with all her might, sucking in her stomach, and arching her back in such a way that, as little as 8 weeks ago, would’ve produced visible signs of her ribs. Lindsey took a step back, drinking it all in, realizing that her plan was finally working. 

“ERRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GODFUCKINGDAMNIT!!!!!!!!”

Lindsey reached down and grabbed Nicole’s hands, and with one final tug, the size 4 jeans were buttoned. 

“PHHHHHHHEEEEEEWWW........”, Nicole exclaimed, cherry red in the face. “THANK GOD!”

As if she was wearing a skin colored inner tube, a single roll of pure blubber encircled the top of the jeans. Lindsey was all to familiar with that feeling. It was a muffin top! And after weeks of wearing nothing but sweats, and her more forgiving jeans regularly, Nicole was finally getting a first hand experience in the “baker’s delight”. 

“There now, you look great”, said the lying Lindsey. “You deserve another shot of tequila for that.”

Lindsey knew that the drunker she got Nicole, the more open she would be to further wardrobe suggestions. She had just the top in mind to compliment her jeans. 

“Yes, I deserrvveeeee it. But first, a little help here! I don’t think I can stand up.”

Lindsey noticing something about the tone of Nicole’s request, other than it’s drunken nature. Something seemed to be lacking. It was almost as if, at that moment, a little bit of her roommates legendary confidence had vanished. 

“Sure Nic, I’ll help you up.”

Helping Nicole up, much to Lindsey’s surprise, took more effort than she expected it to. Of course, it was quite a pleasant surprise. The tequila shots were already taking their toll, as Nicole was no longer consciously sucking in her alcohol induced gut. 

Her rotundness, no matter how nascent or minimal, was a shocking contrast to what the world was accustomed to from Nicole. Deep down, there was a little voice telling Nicole that she was getting at. However, that voice was being squelched by a sea of expensive tequila and cheap, green colored beer. She went to her bureau, and pulled a green St. Patrick’s Day t-shirt. Before she could put it on, Lindsey interrupted. 

“Ohhh, I love how you matched your bra and panties. I love that satin set. I know just the thing that would compliment your outfit. And lucky for you, it’s not even that cold out. You are going to look fucking hot.”

As if she had searched the drawers herself, Lindsey reached towards the bureau, opened the bottom, normally reserved for summer clothes, and pulled a slinky green, spaghetti strap tube top. 

“Here, try this on! Have another shot of Patron though.”

“I... don’t..”

“Seriously, Nicole, no screwing around. It’s St. Patrick’s Day!!!!” 

“HECCKK EYEAH! It is St. Patties Day. Pour it.”

Nicole slammed down another shot, followed by a beer a chaser. It was as if she was Robert Downey Jr.’s long lost daughter. 

“Seriously, put this on. You’ll have any guy you want.”

Nicole smiled and pulled the tank top over her head and onto her torso. Lindsey remembered how jealous she was when Nicole wore the tank top last summer when school had started. It was skin tight then, hugging her in all the right ways. Now, however, there was some changes.

The first change Lindsey notice was how tightly the green tank top clinged to her beer belly. Not only did it cling, but it highlighted it, acting almost like a cheesy neon picture frame that you could buy at the mall. In fact, the tank top was so tight, that actually rode up a little bit, exposing a sliver of soft, pale flesh, encircling her entire body, just above her jeans. The second thing Lindsey notice was clearly Nicole’s growing love handles were put on display. The tank top clung tightly to Nicole, just above her exposed flesh. She looked so out of shape and disproportionate, as the tank top did absolutely nothing for her already modest chest. In fact, she looked more flat chested than she already was. 

“How do you think I look, Lindz?”

Before answering, Lindsey wisely stood in front of the mirror, obscuring any possible view Nicole could have. 

“Like a million fricking dollars. Seriously. If one of those guys doesn’t want to fuck you, they’re gay. Now get out of here! Go have fun. We’ll catch up later.”

And with that, Nicole grabbed a jacket and a book bag filled with cheap beer and headed out. She never once looked in the mirror. To her, she was going to be the life of the party. What she didn’t realize, however, was just how lively things were going to become.

“What a dumb bitch! I can’t believe this!” Lindsey smiled with delight as she looked out the window, and watched her bloated roommate as she stumbled through the courtyard.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## Joanagrace

This is great! Just my favourite type of story :happy:


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 6*

_No lyin, this party could not be going any frickin better. Could I be any hotter? I don’t think so. Every guy in this place wants my shit. I mean, who wouldn’t? Look at how hot I’m dancing. You know, I feel bad for Lindsey. She’s so chunky and out of shape. Thank God I look so good. And to think, I don’t even have to work out! I am so almighty hot. I should help her get a guy. 

Maybe, I can get one of these guys to throw her a bone if I promise them something in return. That what’s hot roommates are for, right? To help out the fat hopeless ones? But then, I would have to get her sloppy seconds? Naaaah... I guess I could just lie to them and never do anything. Yeah, that’s a good idea. Hmmm... something is digging into me. Ouch. I don’t think I can turn my body that way. Mmm.... you know what would sound good? Another beer! And what about dollar slices soon. 

Oh wow, there’s Mark. He is so hot. I could use his abs as a pumice stone. I should go talk to him... no, he should talk to me. Oh here he comes. I own this kid!_
“What’s up Nicole”, said the handsome Mark, obviously intimidated by Nicole’s good looks.

“Not much, Mark... this party is alright.”

Nicole was acting aloof. She knew how to play it with the best of them. The blonde beauty didn’t just want Mark; she wanted to OWN Mark.

“You want to dance or something? Maybe have a beer with me? A jello shot? Seriously, anything I can do.”

This was a surprise, Nicole thought, as Mark seemed to be falling all over her feet. 

“Yeah, maybe in a little bit, I think I’ll go dance with Nick for now.”

And with that, Nicole walked away seductively, knowing that Mark would be checking out her goods the entire time. Each pert cheek, swaying to and fro ever so gently, contained perfectly within the confines of her sexy size 4s. 

“Get over here, big boy!”

She walked aggressively towards Nick, beckoning him with the fierce look of a sexy tigress. Nick, powerless to resist, went right over to Nicole and started dancing. 

“Hmmm yeah, you hot motherfucker, get over here”, Nicole purred, aggressively shoving him on to a near by couch.

Nicole began giving Nick what must have been the most seductive lap dance of his entire life. How he was able to contain himself at the party, was beyond Nicole’s comprehension. She KNEW how to move. Usually, this type of movement made the guys go instantly hard.

“You must be whiskey dicked!” Unfortunately, no one could hear Nicole as they turned up the music. 

She was not about to lose this hard to the evils of Jack Daniels, she thought. It was time to up her game. She climbed on to the couch, stood up, and began to dance over Nick with extreme gyrations. All eyes were on her. Including Vanessa, that big breasted brunette, 34-D to be exact, who had her eyes on Mark on all night. Luckily for her, she knew Mark’s eyes were glued to her. 

“Ohhhhhh, yeah big boy!”

And with a sudden thrust, Nick had picked her up off the couch and tackled her to the ground. Finally, a display of manliness. She just knew he couldn’t handle it anymore without bursting in front of everyone. She kissed him once, but was careful to pull back. Nicole didn’t Mark to get the wrong idea. The goal was to ignite just enough jealously to get Mark to do ANYTHING to be with her. She stood up seductively and looked around for Mark. He had disappeared.

“Mark must be off getting my beer”, Nicole thought to herself. “I own him now.”

*Part 7*

Man o man, this is a fantastic party. So many hot chicks here tonight. I can’t believe how good Vanessa looks. That _girl could have the nicest tits I’ve ever seen. No way she weighs more than 125 pounds either. But look at Nicole over there. What time did she start boozing, a week ago? My god. She’s a hot mess... though, she’s turning into more of mess. If she keeps up this drinking, she’s going to end up looking like her frickin roommate. I can’t believe how much weight she’s put on. It’s affecting her skin too, look at the amount of concealer she needs. I mean, she’s still pretty decent looking, but I’m the starting strong safety of a division 1 football team! And who the frickin dressed her tonight anyways? It looks like she’s wearing a pool toy under her tank top! I’m going to go flirt with Vanessa..... Oh no, great. Here comes Nicole. _

“HHhyey Mmark!!!!! YOU.. youare perfect!!!!”

“Gee, thanks Nicole. How many beers did you have tonight, sweetie?”

“Annnnd teeequeeelah too!”

“Ummm, okay. And tequila too. Nice! 

Mark laughed. Nicole was 100% wasted. Last semester, he probably would’ve screwed her in his bedroom right away. Tonight, however, he had his eye on a different prize. 

“Why don’t you go over to Nick and get yourself some water.”

“NOOO!!! I DON’T WANT ANY OF THAT!” 

Nicole ripped the red solo cup from Mark’s hand and began to chug. She gagged at first. It was Mark’s famous St. Patrick’s Day Death Punch. Annoyed, Mark ripped the cup from Nicole’s hand. 

“Nicole... go see Nick He has more tequila over there.”

Nicole wobbled away, her burgeoning ass swaying back and forth, threatening to explode from the confines of her tight size 4 jeans.

“Jesus... she’s even getting a fat ass too.”

Just then, Vanessa sauntered over to Mark. They both looked on as Nicole made her way to Nick.

“Poor Nick”, said Vanessa. “Good job passing off that drunk on him... By the way, I think she’s getting fat.”

Mark smirked. He looked on with growing delight.

“HHHEEEEEYYYYY NICK!!!! WHERE’S THE TEQUILA!??!”

“Ummmm... hey Nicole, there is no tequila. It’s an Irish fucking holiday, you dumbass.”

Nicole did not appreciate Nick’s tone. She lunged for his drink, instead knocking him into the couch. The some of the contents of Nick’s drink spilled onto the furniture and carpet.

“Jesus, you are a sloppy drunk!”

“I’MMMMM SOOOOOOO SORRRRRYY!!! I CAN MAKE IT BETTER!”

Just then, the blacked out blond attempting to climb on top of the couch. At first, Nick wondered if it was a poor attempt at a lap dance. Admittedly, it had been awhile since he had sex, so he didn’t mind the blond writhing around on top of him.

“GO GET EM’, NICK!”, screamed Mark from the corner.

Soon, Nick realized what she was doing. The boys had hung a tapestry of a celtic cross over the couch. She had mistaken this for a bath towel. She was going to attempt to clean up the spill with their tapestry.

“JESUS! Nick! Don’t let her...”

“Nicole, what the hell!?!?”

Nicole struggled to her feet on the uneven surface of the couch. She used the tapestry to pull herself upright. Unfortunately, she did not manage to stay in his position for long.

RIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Nicole and the tapestry tumbled to the ground.

“WHAT THE HELL!?” It was nearly impossible to determine who it came from. The whole room was in shock. The blossoming blond, and the tapestry were in a heap on the floor. 

“Ouch!!!” screamed Nicole. Nick reached down and lifted her off the ground. The feel of her form in his arms confirmed what he already thought - she was quite a bit softer than he could remember. As reached down, he could feel something that wasn’t denim. It was a combination of soft, doughy flesh, and.... satin. It was then that he realized:

It wasn't just the tapestry that had ripped. Nicole had blown a gigantic hole in the back of her pants. 

“MaAAAAaaarrrkk, you are so strong! Lets.... Lets... Lets go have some fun”, Nicole uttered, as she awkwardly tried to kiss Nick, bumping into his face, further adding to his irritation.

“Holy shit, she’s wearing green panties too! Nice wedgie, Nic”, screamed one of the fellow party goers. 

And so it was, Nicole’s ever so slight saddle bags were on display for the entire party to see. And now, with her green bra strap having slid to the side of her shoulder after the fall, that tonight, she decided to match her underwear for the occasion. 

“Where the frick is Mark, man! Nick, dude, has to see this!”

“He JUST took Vanessa back to his room.”


*Part 8*
“Ohhhhhhhh.... jesus.... my head”, said Nicole, as she woke up.

“This futon smells funny.”

For a split second, Nicole wondered why her futon smelled like a strange combination of booze, food, and faint vomit. 

“Oh crap...”

It was at that moment that Nicole realized that she didn’t own a futon. She sat up and surveyed the room. It didn’t take long for her to realize that she never made it back from the party last night. It also didn’t take long for her to figure out that she had little to know memory of the party. 

“damn tequila shots.”

As she spoke, she heard a grumble, from what sounded like an irritated, half sleeping man. She looked over and saw Nick, half naked, save a pair of boxer shorts, buried under his covers. 

“Oh no”, Nicole whispered to herself.

She sat up and felt something foreign. It was her recently acquired beer gut, turning into rolls and avalanching over the top of her green panties. Nick wasn’t the only one who was half naked. Nicole wasn’t wearing any pants, and apparently, no shirt either. Her emerald green bra was staring directly back at her. 

“Oh no, oh no, oh no”, Nicole panicked. 

Nicole stood up, a rushing pain surging up her back. Was this from sex last night? Did she get in a fight? The bloated blond was completely unaware as to what why her back hurt. Or as to why she was clad only in her green bra and panties. As proud as she was of the Victoria’s Secret ensemble, she certainly never intended to show it off in front of Nick, and she certainly never intended to show ANYONE while she was in this kind of shape. The decision to drink so much immediately seemed regrettable. 

“Where are my clothes?” Nicole thought aloud. 

She searched around frantically, finally finding her tank top, draped over the back of Nick’s desk chair, which she quickly put on. She looked down at the way it fit her bloated belly. It was like she was wearing a billboard advertising what can happen to skinny girls if they let themselves go. What the hell was she thinking, going out like this? At that moment, Nicole swore off drinking forever. 

“My jeans.... praise Jesus”, said Nicole, in an almost mocking tone.

Unfortunately, for Nicole, the lord was about to exact revenge on her for using his name in a mocking tone. What Nicole did not remember was the difficulty she had squeezing into the jeans from the night before. She was about to find out, with only the clarity that sobriety brings, what kind of damage she had done to herself.

With great strain and difficult, Nicole attempted to pull the jeans up to her waist. Unlike the night before, she was not met with as much resistance in the rear. Though, it was not like she would remember that. However, once the jeans reached her waist, she was in a for a shock.

“Oh no...”

Each tug was more violent than the last, though it yielded her the same results. She couldn’t get her jeans buttoned. In fact, she couldn’t even get the zipper to budge. How was she going to make it home like this? The top of her green panties were completely visible to the naked eye, as was nearly 5 inches of exposed beer gut. Momentarily, though, Nicole’s attention to a near by mirror. 

“My face looks like crap!”

It was true. Nicole’s pizza face like complexion was on display, as half her concealer had worn off from the night of drinking, sweating and partying. She examined her face, and the front of her body. No doubt something needed to be done about this. It was official, she was going to the gym this afternoon. 

“Uh-oh. People are waking up. No one is going to get the satisfaction of seeing me make a walk of shame.”

What Nicole didn’t realize was that she had already made a fool of herself the night before. And everyone watched Nick drag her back to his room. What Nicole didn’t know couldn’t hurt her.

“Time to go”, said Nicole, staring over at Nick. At least he doesn’t have to see this.

And with that, Nicole found her shoes and coat over by the bedroom door and made a bee line to the exit of the house. She was relieved that no one appeared to be awake.

“That was close.”

The door to the house shut and locked behind her as she made her way out in the biting, mid March wind. Something, however, didn’t feel right.

“What the crap!?!?”

Nicole reached back and realized that there was a sizable split in ass of her jeans. Had she not been so preoccupied with leaving, she would’ve checked her backside in the mirror and stolen a pair of sweats. Unfortunately for her, the door was now locked, and she was faced with the half mile walk home with torn jeans... that she couldn’t button.

There was no avoiding shame in this case.



4 hours later. 


“So dude, did you screw her last night or what? She was totally sloppy. If I didn’t think you were going to break your streak last night, I would’ve tossed her,” said Mark.

“Honestly man, I didn’t. Blacked out drunk chicks aren’t my style. Besides, she didn’t look nearly hot enough to get me up after all the Jack I drank last night”, said Nick.

Mark laughed. “Dude, I guess I don’t blame you. I hope she tossed those jeans. She tore a big ass hole in them last night. No one could stop talking about it. It was fantastic.”

“Yeah dude, I tried getting her to change into some of my sweat pants, but she refused. Something about not giving up like her roommate Lindsey. I don’t think she’s realized she’s packed on some pounds of her own. Either way, I laid her down in the futon, and she passed out. I can’t believe she didn’t get sick.” 

Nick finished his sentence, almost shaking his head in disbelief. It really was a miracle that she didn’t get sick. 

“Did you catch her before she took off? Or did she manage to get out while you were still asleep?”

“I woke up for a second while she was scrambling around, trying to get dressed. Dude, did you know she can’t fit into her jeans? I’m like 90% sure she walked out of here with them unbuttoned.”

“WOW! That’s too funny, Nick. I can tell you Vanessa had no issues slipping back into her jeans. To be a size 4 and STACKED like that. Amazing.” 

“Yeah, Mark. You made the right call there. I wish I was awake to watch Nicole walk out of here.”

“Yeah, that would’ve been a sight.”



Later that Night.

“Nic, you haven’t moved all day other than to eat left over pizza since you got home? Are you alright? I’m going to turn the TV on now because I’m going crazy watching you nap.”

“Oh, sorry Lindz! Super bad hangover today. You know how it is. It’s been a nap in my sweat pants kind of day. I’m going to the gym shortly though!”

Lindsey panicked. While she didn’t believe Nicole would ever make it to the gym, she didn’t want to give her any chance to actually make it. She needed to act quickly in order to destroy any and all momentum.

“Oh, that’s a good idea. I think I might go for a quick walk in the woods and smoke. You’re more than welcome to come if you want.”

“I really should go to the gym though...”

“Yeah, I hear you. You don’t really NEED, to go to the gym though. You look hot and you know it. I bet you had them all after you last night.”

Lindsey was lying through her teeth. She heard from another party goer a first hand account of exactly what happened. Now, she was testing to see if Nicole had any modicum of honest inside of her. 

“Oh yeah, it was absolutely wild. A woman never kisses and tells, though!”

And apparently, a woman never reveals that she split her pants in half because they were intended for someone 10 pounds lighter. 

“HAHA! I love you, BFF. Look, if you want, I’ll go with you the gym. Lets go for a quick toke though, then we can come back and get ready. One of the TAs in my class told me that it can actually help you power through workouts easier, because your mind is free to drift and you don’t focus so much on how much time has gone by on the treadmill.”

Nicole looked quizzically at Nicole, and then nodded.

“Yeah, that’s a great idea.”



30 minutes later

The two roommates return, both riding high after their nature walk through the woods. Nicole sat down on her bed in a huff, grabbing the remote and looking towards Lindsey.

“You want to watch Glee.”

Lindsey smiled.

“Yes, I do!!!!!!”

Lindsey reached for a bag of Dorritos. 

“Ohhh, good idea! Toss me some of those.”

Lindsey grinned. This was just too easy.



*Part 9*


“Man, I wish they would turn up the heat in here,” Nicole muttered annoyingly, rubbing her two arms together. 

The doctor’s office is never fun. When the visit is for a physical, it’s even less fun. The only thing Nicole loathed more than doctor’s offices was the gym. However, despite her protests, Nicole would go visit the campus health services building to meet with a doctor once a year for a physical. After all, her mother insisted. 

“Where the hell is this guy?”

Just then, there was a knock at the door and someone walked in. However, it wasn’t a male that walked in. It was a female nursing student. And worse yet, it was the one female she didn’t want to see. It was the vivacious Vanessa. 

“Oh, hello Nicole! Do you remember me? My name is Vanessa. We met at St. Patrick’s Day party in March”, said the beautiful Vanessa, extending her hand to Nicole.

This situation couldn’t be worse. She found out a week after St. Patrick’s Day that she had lost Mark to Vanessa during her drunken stupor. What she still didn’t realize was that it wasn’t just her public drunkenness that ruined her chances. Her public fatness didn’t help her out either. 

“Ummm yeah... I think I remember you. Hi.”

It was now the beginning May - nearly two months since her display at Mark and Nick’s St. Patrick’s Day party. She hadn’t seen any of the people at that party in nearly two months. This was by design. Now, before she could successfully escape for the semester, she was sitting face to face with the object of her jealousy. The perfectly curvy, large breasted Vanessa. She had a perfect complexion too. There was no way anyone would look twice at Nicole if the two were standing side by side. And now, here they were, stuck together in the small doctor’s office.

And Nicole’s only battle armor? A small hospital gown.

“Well, it’s nice to see you again. I’m going to start by taking your blood pressure and other vitals. Then, Doctor Morrison will be in to start the physical.”

Nicole shifted uncomfortably. “Okay, that sounds good.”


And with that, Vanessa grabbed Nicole’s arm and put the velcro strap around it. Right away, Vanessa noticed the meaty texture of the bulging blonde’s upper arm. She remember being jealous of how toned Nicole’s arms were a year ago. Now, it looked like she had been working out at a magical gym where instead of putting on muscle the harder you worked, you put on a noticeable layer of chub. 

“Okay, so just hold still”, said Vanessa, feigning sweetness. She was going to have some fun with this. 

Vanessa squeezed the pump multiple times and then released the valve, checking the reading on the gauge as the strap deflated. The gorgeous brunette smirked, jotted down the reading, and informed the bloated brunette of the prognosis. 

“Wow... This is quite a bit higher than last year’s reading, according to your chart. Have you been exercising at all?”

Nicole was taken back. Had she really gained so much weight that was impacting her blood pressure? How much weight had she actually gained? She buried the scale underneath her bed after St. Patrick’s Day debacle. Thankfully, she had been eating better. She had cut down her Dominos binges to three times a week, and she was focusing much more on school. Even her sweat pants were beginning to feel a bit loser. 

“Ummm... it’s been a cold winter and spring and the campus gym is over a mile away. Plus, you know how busy it gets with classes, right??”, Nicole said, almost trying to convince herself.

“Well, Nicole, fitness always comes first. And there’s a bus line that has stops on it each dorm. Even goes out to the off campus apartments.”

Nicole was rendered speechless. That was quite to the point and catty, she thought.

“Yeah, I guess”, the loss of confidence was quite evident in Nicole’s voice. She had undergone quite an evolution of late. 

“Yeah. You guess”, Vanessa hissed. “Alright Nicole, time to step up onto the scale please.”

The bloated blond turned white as a ghost. She was rendered absolutely speechless. For whatever reason, Nicole never once thought that she would stepping on the scale at the doctor’s office. She could feel her heart pounding through her chest. This was easily the most cardiovascular activity the girl had gotten since walking through the woods with Amanda the previous summer. 

“Uhhh, ummmm”, Nicole stammered. She didn’t know what to say. She felt like she was 3 feet tall next to the beautiful, chesty, Vanessa.

“Oh, come on now! Don’t be bashful”, mocked Vannesa.

And with a semi forceful grab, Vanessa squeeze Nicole’s upper arm and moved her in the direction of the scale. Nicole moved to the scale under how own power, however, she reluctantly climbed on.

“Okay, lets see what we have here.”

Nicole curled her toes inward hopes that some how, this would make her weigh less. She watched her sister Jennifer does this once on the bathroom scale back at her parents house. I didn’t work then, and it wasn’t going to work now. 

“100.... 110... hehe.... 120.... 130...”

Nicole thought she detected a laugh. She closed her eyes and cringed after she heard the word “130” and then the mass continue to slide across the bar.

“140.... This is like the Price is Right!”

What!? How could she be over 130 pounds? 

“144...145...146.3”

Nicole’s heart sank.

“And now to check your height. 5 feet, 5 inches.”

That sounded shorter to Nicole than ever before. Truth was, she was of an average height.

“Okay Nicole, you stand 5’5” and weigh 146.3 pounds. Doctor Morrison will be right with you. It was great to see you again!”

Vanessa bid Nicole good bye, and walked out of the room. Nicole stood there in shock. Had she really packed on another 15 pounds since St. Patrick’s Day? She stood and wondered. All of her clothes fit her fine. But why wouldn’t they? She had worn nothing but sweats all semester. After the St. Patrick’s Day incident, she subconsciously stopped wearing all of her jeans. It was her way to put the entire incident behind her. But what about her eating habits? Hadn’t they been better? 

What Nicole failed to take into account was the amount of idle snacking she did while she was writing papers. Also, while her outright parting may have slowed up, her casual beer drinking did not. She was consuming close to a six pack, five to six nights a week. In short, she was turning into her father. And beginning to acquire a beer belly to boot. 

Nicole lifted up the johnny, revealing a pair of royal blue, over taxed panties. Her gelatinous beer belly jutted out, far past her breasts, completely obscuring her view of her own underwear.

If there was an observer in the room, they would’ve been treated to Nicole’s paunch, unleashing a punishing assault on the sexy string panties, the brunt of her gut causing them to ride lower than what God had intended. The letters of Victoria’s Secret, written on the waistband, were stretched out lengthwise more than ever intended, almost like a message that had been written on a rubber band. This was an indication that Nicole was lot only becoming a paunchy princess, but also growing quite a bit in the hips as well. The truth was, her whole body was evolving. It was no longer a survival of the fittest, but a survival of the fattest. 

“What have I done”, said Nicole, grasping what was now a significant beer gut with her two hands, shaking it up and down. 

Nicole’s own denial about her figure was shocking. Both her ego, and her inability to admit to the St. Patrick’s Day debacle kept her unconsciously from ever paying attention to the expansion going on before her very eyes. She was the hot one. She was the one all the guys wanted. Chris, Matt, Mark, Nick, Adam, Steve... the list was endless. Lindsey was the fat roommate. Amanda was the fat best friend. This wasn’t suppose to happen to her! She missed the Freshman 15. Who the hell gains the sophomore 25? No one, that’s who!

The joke was on Nicole. Little did she know that everyone on the floor had been talking about her. Her weight gain was the talk of the dorm. Many of the male suitors who used to visit had stopped doing so all together. What was the point? There were a million average girls on campus. Why not find one with a great attitude? And better yet, why not find one who carries her weight better? That belly was just way too noticeable. 

The worst part of this whole scenario? Because she had spent so much time ignoring her normal wardrobe, Nicole didn’t know what actually fit her anymore. There was a cocktail party coming up that she and Lindsey had been invited too. Did she even have a dress that fit her? A shopping trip would be in order soon. This was a nightmarish prospect. 

With that, the door swung open and Dr. Morrison walked in. Nicole quickly jerked the gown back down. He was able to catch a brief glimpse of the adipose flesh that had took up residence on her abdomen. 

“Hi Nicole, we need to talk.... about all the weight you’ve put on.”

(Continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## Joanagrace

Just want to say I love this  really great going so far! Well done :happy:


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 10*
“I can’t frickin believe he thought I was pregnant,” Nicole muttered to herself. 

Nicole wasn’t sure what was worse: the idea the doctor believed she was pregnant, or the idea that she had gotten so fat that someone could mistake her for being pregnant when she wasn’t? She had no excuse. 

After leaving the doctor’s office, she knew only one thing would make her feel better: retail therapy. She hadn’t been shopping in months, and subconsciously, her weight was the reason why. Nicole saw her favorite store, Abercrombie & Fitch, up ahead. She was determined to find some jeans that fit her. 

The familiar scent of the store and blaring music reminded Nicole of how much she used to enjoy shopping, before adding 25 pounds onto her normally lithe frame. Her eyes darted too and fro, looking at all the latest fashions and styles, immediately envisioning how great she would look in each outfit. Unfortunately, she was brought to reality by the site of jutting belly and the jiggle of her cheeks. The truth was, most of these styles would currently look horrible on her.

“Can I help you?” Asked the attractive, blonde, and fit salesperson. Her slender body, tight abdominals, and pristine complexion reminded Nicole of someone. Herself.

“Umm, no... I’m just browsing around. Thank you.”

“Well, if you’re looking for sweat pants, we have some over on that rack over by the dressing room.”

“No thank you. I’m actually looking for some new jeans.”

“Oh, I can help you with that!!!”

This girl was far too bubbly for Nicole’s taste. The last thing she wanted was help from this salesgirl. 

“What’s your size?”

Nicole froze, she didn’t know how to answer. How could she? What size was she? How does 25 pounds impact someone’s figure? She had never gained weight like this before, so how on earth could she know how it impacted her size at this store. She had always heard from Lindsey how difficult it was for her to find jeans, due to her weight. Nicole was a 4, or a 2, where ever she went. Now that she had graduated to chunky monkey status, what was her new size going to be? She wagered a guess. Deep down, she knew it wouldn’t be the case. 

“Uhhh... size 6?”

The bubbly young salesgirl paused for a second. Nicole, suddenly all to conscious of everything around her, took the awkward pause as an admission of surprise that she was a size 6. Nicole’s intuition was correct, as the salesgirl thought to herself that there was no way she would stuff herself into a size 6.

“Yeah, ummm.... sure. I’ll get you a pair of size 6 jeans to try on. If you ummm... need another size, let me know please.”

Reluctantly, the salesgirl handed the jeans to Nicole and the swollen siren made her way to the dressing room. 

Upon entering the dressing room, Nicole was faced with the most sobering reality yet... a full length mirror. She sighed, causing her distended belly to reach it’s maximum size, giving her the appearance not of a college student, but a college drop out that was five months pregnant. 

Nicole starred intently at the mirror, first at her own face. It was quite buffy and bloated, her nose slightly reddish in color. This was in no doubt due to the amount of alcohol she had been consuming over the course of the past semester. Her once well-defined facial features had softened significantly, the angular, model like qualities, covered over by a light blanket of soft fat and water retention. Some people would’ve called her moon faced. To others, she was sporting the effects of the “Keystone Bloat”. Her emerging double chin was most disturbing to her. Any time she would smile, a roll of chin pudge would appear, giving her the appearance of an Eddie Murphy character from the Nutty Professor. 

Angry red blemished had erupted all around skin, undoubtedly a result from her over indulgence on greasy food. Despite the changes in her body, the changes to her face may have been more devastating. Her complexion was always perfect. It’s what made her so pretty, gorgeous even. Her tight body was just icing on top of the cake. Regrettably, she ate all the icing on the cake, and now her figure and face had gone to pot. 

“I should double check to make sure this is locked,” said Nicole to herself.

Nicole shimmied the lock, just be certain no one could see her in such a vulnerable state. Satisfied she was safe, Nicole felt free to really examine the damage she had done to herself. It was a significant weight off of her shoulders that she should examine the damage done to her body without fear of Lindsey barging into the room. 

First, Nicole shed her t-shirt, embroidered with the university logo on the front. That sight that stared back at her was frightening. Her upper body looked so, toneless. Her upper arms had taken on a thick and meaty appearance. It was as if her triceps muscle had been evicted from the home that was back of her arm, and in its place, a thick layer of flab had taken residence, no doubt squatting under the nose of the bank. She attempted to flex her bicep muscle, only nothing really happened. Nicole was always lucky enough to maintain a toned appearance, even if she never so much as stepped foot into a gym. But now, that natural tone had vanished, leaving behind two husky meat hooks for arms. 

Further down, Nicole looked at her breasts, underwhelming filling out her bra. It was a merciless trick, out of the 25 pounds she gained, hardly ever made it to her chest. She was still an A-cup, maybe a very slight B, as a minimal amount of weight it made it to her chest. There used to be a certain pride Nicole took her smaller chest, as she was perfectly proportioned everywhere else. Now, with her new found porkyness, the modest size of her chest became all the more evident. She placed her hands on the cups of her blue bra and hefted them up, perhaps magically hoping it would make them bigger. Alas, it did not. 

While her cups hadn’t grown, Nicole’s ribcage certainly had. There was an undeniable blubbery substance, created from her own over indulgence, erupting both from the top and bottom of her bra strap. A clear signal, that if measured by the experts at Victoria’s Secret, she was now a 36 A. Undoubtedly a sure sign she was fatter, but not in not in a fashion that would give her larger breasts. Once again, her genes had once again betrayed her. 


With a quick tug, Nicole untied that draw string to her sweat pants and shimmied out of them. There she stood, in nothing but her matching blue bra and panties, nervously examining the changes in her figure.

As she surveyed herself through mirror, Nicole received a sense as to what her poor habits had done to her. For starters, her ankles, which once had an angular bone structure that would make any foot fetish connoisseur take notice had transformed into a fat storage device. Her defined ankles had turned into cankles, showing no change in shape going from the thigh, lower leg, and into her foot. Looking up her leg, she noticed a noticed a blubbery quality to her thighs. Nicole mocked running in place, noticing a friction that had never been previous at any point during her life. Now, from the mid thigh going all the way up to her crotch, touched. Whatever weight that would’ve been intended for breasts was settling lower on her body, giving her a pear shaped quality. 

The size small panties were stretched to the maximum and her hips and waist. The string of the underwear where dug in cruelly, leaving uncomfortable looking red lines in her soft flesh. A clear cut muffin top formed around the top of the underwear, adding to out of shape visual she had unknowingly created the past few months. Her hips had spread considerably as well, giving her figure more of a matronly look, almost as if she was a mother of two. 

Nicole cringed at what she saw next. She closed her eyes and turned her back toward the mirror. It was time to look at her ass, once a prized possession. She hadn’t looked at her ass in a mirror in months. Now she was going to get a first hand look at it, all while standing half naked, in the confines of dressing room. The bloated blond opened her eyes, and was shocked at what stared back at her. The back of her upper thighs, for starters, were beginning to dimple and take on a sponge like quality.

“Cellulite”, blurted Nicole. 

Her panties looked as if they were being swallowed by her rump. The poorly fitting underwear was being sucked up between her cheeks. There was simply not enough material to contain the two jello filled globes attached to her backside.

“I’ve gotten so fat, I can give myself wedgies...”

Nicole turned back around, examining the damage further. She sucked in her belly and stood up straight, creating the optical illusion of fitness.

“That’s what I used to look like”, Nicole strained, attempting to hold her breath and speak at the same time. The truth was, however, that even by restricted her breath, she still couldn’t recreate her former figure. With a huff, she let out her breath, causing her corpulent beer belly to return and her shoulders to slump forward. She was not only losing conditioning, she was losing posture and poise as well. 

Wanting to get a better look at her profile, Nicole turned herself sideways in front of the mirror. She played the game, breathing in deeply to give the appearance of slenderness, and exhaling to highlight the reality of her fatness. While this may have changed the shape of her stomach temporarily, it did not change the size of her caboose, which now jutted out further than it ever had in her life. Between her thickening thighs, and burgeoning bottom, she would never get the opportunity to even attempt buttoning a pair of size 4 jeans. It would have been a physical impossibility to get them to her inflated waist, given that the lower half of her body was quickly swelling into a tree trunk.

“My god, look at this thing. It’s huge,” lamented Nicole, delicately rubbing her stomach.

“I... I have a paunch...”

Nicole continued patting and prodding her mid section. Her fingers traced a line just above her panties, following the waistband for as far as she could reach, pressing firmly against the adipose material that had gathered there during the school year. 

“And... a muffin top.”

The pouty princess continued feeling her body. This was the first time in months that she had really taken stock of what had happened to her. With two hands, she grabbed each ass cheek and shook them up and down. The size of the fat filled globules dwarfed her delicate hands. The weight of rump shocked her. 

“And a big fat ass... It feels so... heavy. How could I do this to myself?”

Nicole let her stomach out to it’s relaxed state. She was unpleasantly surprised as to how much further her toneless paunch extended past her small breasts. Her profile appearance really hammered home the idea that her belly and rear were both growing at exponential rates. They were like two run away trains of chunk, traveling in opposite directions at high speeds. She was turning into the before model in a weight loss commercial. 

“Is everything okay in there? Do you need a different size? Come on out and lets see how you look!”

“No, I’m fine thank you,” replied Nicole to the salesgirl. She just wanted to be left alone. 

Now came the difficult part - actually trying on the new jeans. Nicole, not accustomed to gaining weight, had no idea how the size 6 jeans would fit her. Up until now, she had little to no concept as to how much she had changed. There was no denying it now, however, the scale did not lie, and the mirror wouldn’t let her ignore it. She was getting fat. And there was a good chance that going up only one jean size wasn’t going to help her issue. 

“Okay, well, if you need anything, let me know”, retorted the bubbly salesgirl. 

Nicole reached down to the floor to pick up the new pair of jeans. She was disgusted, as she could feel three or four distinct rolls forming as she bent over at the waist. She caught a glimpse of this in the mirror. It was not pretty. 

She stepped into the jeans and began to pull them up.

“Okay, well, I’m not a size 4. But a size 6 isn’t the end of the world”, she said to herself. 

Wrong. She wasn’t a size 6 either. The jeans stopped moving abruptly at the top of her thighs. It was as if her ass cheeks were an angry border guard, refusing to the let size 6 jeans into the nation of her waist. 

“Oh shit..”

“Everything okay in there?”

The salesgirl was standing by the dressing room door the entire time. 

“Ummm yeah”, the normally confident Nicole said meekly.

And at that moment, the sales girl handed Nicole a new pair of jeans over the top of the door. The tags read size 8. It was as if she knew Nicole had no shot at fitting into the size 6 jeans. 

“And if those don’t work, try these,” said the salesgirl.

She handed Nicole a pair of size 10 jeans. Her heart sank. 

“Thank you...”

Nicole went to work on the size 8 jeans. Much to her relief, she was able to slide them over her inflated rear end. However, her hips and waist gave her a fit.

“No.. no no no no no....” Nicole whimpered. 

With a bit of effort, and sucking in her belly, she was able to get the size 8 jeans buttoned. While it may have been a tight fit, it was still a fit. Her love handles squirted out ever so slightly, escaping the top of her jeans. 

“Is that better, sweetie?” asked the salesgirl, sounding like a concerned mother. 

“Ummm, yes. Thank you.”

Nicole was a size 8, she was in utter disbelief. She pealed the jeans off and then took one look at the size 10s. Fear coursed through her veins. However, she knew what must be done. She had to try on the size 10s.

Much to her dismay, the size 10 jeans went on without any issue. It was as if she was wearing her 4’s from last year. They fit perfectly. The fact that they were so comfortable is what disturbed Nicole the most. The bit of roominess she felt around the waist was the only salvation for her.

She took the size 10 jeans off, put her shirt and sweat pants back, and left the dressing room. Nicole knew that the right decision was to buy the size 10 jeans. They were more comfortable and flattered her figure better. However, she could at least get the 8’s to button. In this case, the number on the tag was more important than the fit of the jeans. It was a matter of pride. Nicole went to the register, paid for the jeans and headed home. 

*Part 11*

“Wow, Nicole. I love this dress. Thank you so much for letting me borrow it.”

Nicole looked at her neighbor, Amy, the hot brunette from across the hall. 

“Yeah, it looks really good on you,” Nicole added, begrudgingly. 

“Oh, thank you! P90X is really paying off,” replied Amy, cheerfully. “You should try it yourself, I’ll let you borrow the tapes! The results are incredible”

Nicole looked down at her feet, which were becoming increasingly obscured by her growing belly. The truth was, she tried going to the gym last week. She tripped on the treadmill and ended up hurting herself. Of course, to the average gym attendee, the pain of the injury wouldn’t have meant anything and they would have soldiered onward. However, for some as out of shape and green to the gym experience as Nicole, it was a death sentence. Also, she ran into Vanessa in the locker room while she was changing into her gym clothes. The whole experience was a disaster. 

“Yeah, definitely,” said Nicole. Deep down, the blond knew it would never happen. 

“Are you sure I can borrow this dress? I remember how hot you looked in it last year.”

“Uh, yeah. It’s fine. I’m glad you can get some use out of it.”

“Well, thank you again! Lindsey, will I see you tonight?”

“Absolutely, Ames... I’ll catch you in a couple of hours.”

Nicole looked on with jealousy, as Amy left the dorm room and made her way to the cocktail party off campus she was attending. The sight of Amy’s pert breasts and firm rear almost drove Nicole to scream.

“So, what do you say Nicole, are you going to hit the party or what?” asked Lindsey, quizzically. 

“I don’t know, I’m not feeling well,” lied Nicole.

“Oh, I’m sorry to hear that. It’s one of the last big parties of the year before finals. We’re all heading home for the summer soon. You haven’t really hung out with anyone lately! You’re not even going to the beach anymore. You used to love going to the beach last year. We used to go with Chris and Matt all the time,” retorted Lindsey.

Lindsey was playing stupid and loving every minute of it. She knew exactly why she wasn’t hanging out. Nicole’s string bikini didn’t fit anymore. Lindsey accidentally discovered evidence of this when she bumped into Nicole’s desk, two weeks early. The movement of the mouse activated Nicole’s computer from sleep mode, revealing a file on her computer entitled “beforebikini”. 

Curiously, Lindsey opened the file to find a picture of Nicole, exploding out of her favorite, sky blue, string bikini that she had looked absolutely dazzling in only a year earlier. Lindsey was stunned. The love handles, the belly, the thick thighs, even the pimply face and double chin were almost too much for her to take. It was like looking at a totally different person. The best part was a Her plan was working. 

Lindsey had an idea. She carefully logged onto her own email account, attacked “beforebikini.jpg” to the message and sent it to herself. After carefully covering her tracks, Lindsey anxiously jumped on to her own computer, calling up the email and the photo. After saving the photo, Lindsey went back through her old albums from last year. She found a picture of Nicole, looking stunning and standing at almost the exact same angle. She went into a photo editing program and created a side by side panorama with the two photos. The changes in Nicole’s figure were astonishing. She was bloated, beefy, and beer bellied. She had to put on at least 30 pounds, Lindsey thought. 

“Yeah, I guess I just don’t like hanging out with Chris and Matt anymore,” said Nicole, solemnly. 

Lindsey fought her hardest not to smile. Nicole could pretend all she liked that the reason she didn’t spend time with her old friends was because their company had grown old. The truth was, Chris and Matt had both found girlfriends, both of which were much hotter than Nicole in her current state. Just like the way Amy filled out her favorite red dress, Nicole was jealous of Chris and Matt’s new love interests. 

“Well, that’s too bad, it was a blast hanging out with them last week. If you feel better, you should totally go.”

“Yeah... maybe,” muttered Nicole, clearly starring off into space. “I don’t really have... much to wear though...”

Lindsey smiled.

“You know Nic, you could always borrow one of my dresses!”

Nicole’s heart sunk into the pit of her stomach. Had she grown so much that she had graduated to Lindsey’s wardrobe?

“Yeah, thanks. Maybe. We’ll see if I feel better,” squeaked Nicole. 

“Well, I have that turquoise and white dress from Macy’s that I bought last year. It’s a size 10, but I’m sure you could make it work,” said Lindsey said, in almost a devious fashion. She made sure to emphasize the size to Nicole. 

Nicole, fighting back emotion ranging from tears to outright rage, nodded at Lindsey. How could she had let herself go? What happened?

Lindsey looked at her inflated, flabby roommate with a slight smile. Her plan had worked perfectly. She had taken the girl who had said some incredible nasty things behind her back at a party 9 months earlier, and turned that girl into her own worst nightmare. A pot-bellied princess, who lacked the confidence, elegance, and hotness she had a year earlier. 

“Yeah, maybe I’ll see you there later.”

Satisfied, Lindsey grabbed her dress wrapped in plastic and a back pack filled with alcohol and headed for the door.

“Well, I am going over to Diane’s to get ready. I’ll catch you later!”

And with that, Lindsey left Nicole all buy herself. As soon as Lindsey left, Nicole quickly stripped off her sweats to a pair of plain white cotton panties and bra. She reached under her bed and pulled out a scale. Like a prize fighter weighing in for being a championship bought, the underwear clad Nicole hopped up on the scale and red the number to herself.

“151.2.... How???????”

The scale didn’t lie. She had gained another 5 pounds since the doctor’s visit, 3 weeks earlier. The 5 pounds were visible as well. It seemed as though 1 pound went to her belly, and 4 pounds went to her hips, causing even her newly purchased panties, from Wal-Mart, to to force her skin to pucker, creating a slight muffin top, despite their more appropriate fit. 

“Thank God I got into the study abroad program for next year in Spain,” Nicole said, almost reassuring herself. 

She reached on the bed, grabbed her cell phone, and made a phone call.

“Pick up... McMichael Hall.... large pepperoni with a cheesy bread side... Yeah, a two liter of Coca Cola too... Yes, it’s for Nicole. How did you know?”


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 12*

Yeah, I dont think Im going to make it to the beach today, Amanda. Its just too hot out, said a dazed Nicole, speaking into her phone, while lazily laying on her couch in pair of sweat pants and deceptively tight American Eagle t-shirt. 

Too hot out!? Are you serious? I havent seen you in like a year. I want to hang out. We can scope out hot guys while were there.

Nicole reached for another handful of Doritos and sighed. Her mouth was stained with an orange covered residue from the chips. There would be little doubt to the casual observer that she had been snacking for the better part of 45 minutes. Her belly, which was now visible due to her shirt riding up, was littered with remnants of mostly eaten chips.

Yeah... Im just so, tired. Its so nice in the air conditioning. Maybe well meet up later tonight?

Okay fine. Ill catch you later, girly. Really looking forward to seeing you!

Sounds great, Ill text you later.

The conversation finished and Nicole tossed her phone away. She settled deeper into the couch and turned on some trashy soap opera. 

Man, I am so hungry, Nicole lamented aloud. I dont feel like moving though.

Nicole had been home for a grand total of four days. She had not, however, seen any of her family members. Her mother and father were returning from vacation that afternoon. Her sister Jennifers husband, Robert, had helped move her stuff home from school. Since being home, Nicole had not left the house, instead spending each day laying on the couch watching television and bad movies on Lifetime. During this time, she had snacked almost non-stop. 

Despite her protests after visiting the doctor six weeks earlier, Nicole had not yet committed to losing any weight. If anything, she had redoubled her efforts to gain more weight. Every now and then, she would be reminded of her weight gain, like when she was invited to the cocktail party but had to pass because she couldnt find anything to fit her that she owned. However, she would quickly put those events out of her mind. She had even forgotten about her beloved red dress, as she never tracked Amy down to get it back. 

There was even an incident when Robert showed up to school with his pick-up truck to help move Nicoles things back home. Nicole couldnt help but notice how her sisters husband was leering at her, in an extended fashion. This was nothing new, as she was well aware that he was always attracted, ever since the first time he had laid eyes on her in a bikini when she was a junior in high school. This time, however, was different. There was a look of shock on his face as he analyze, processed, and computed every inch of her growth. Nicole, not wanting to face reality, chalked this up to Robert just checking her out again. Deep down, however, she knew what he was looking at. She just chose not to think about it, or admit it to herself. 

Nicoles brother-in-law could not believe how tubby she had become. At first, he felt a modicum of disappointment over her increase in size. It was true, one of the reasons he was happy to take the four drive up to the university to help Nicole move was that she was so easy on the eyes. Not too mention, there was plenty of other eye candy to scout on campus. It sure beat a certain trip to Home Depot with his nagging wife Jennifer, who had long since over ripened and passed by her aesthetic prime. So why not help his sister-in-law move out? 

Soon, Roberts disappointment grew into frustration. He could not believe how out of shape and lazy Nicole had become. Nicole spent most of that afternoon, dripping sweat, doubled over between the first and second staircase, attempting to catch her breath. All the while, Robert was hustling up and down the stairs, out working someone 12 years younger than him with ease. The smoking hot blond had turned into a chunky, beer-bellied, mess. 

God, I love Springer. I could sit her all day, thought Nicole. I need to eat something though.

Unbeknownst to Nicole, she had already taken in 800 calories in under and hour. 

Nicole struggled to sit up, her t-shirt riding up as her belly developed into one thick roll of fat. She brushed the crumbs off her body and stood up, letting out a yawn and engaging in a big stretch, causing her t-shirt to ride close to her chest, further revealing her toneless, pale paunch. Nicole slowly plodded toward the kitchen in search of some lunch.

The refrigerator was filled with healthy options, such as salad, yogurt, and a variety of fruit. Nicoles hands avoided all of those choices, instead grabbing a stick of butter and a gallon of whole milk. 

I think Ill have some macaroni and cheese, Nicole thought to herself, excitedly. 

Nicole reached in the cupboard to grab a pot and walked over to the sink to fill it with water. Upon filling it with water, she placed it on the stove and turned the burner to high. 

Alright, now... where the hell is all the mac and cheese? I bet she keeps it up on top shelf.

Realizing that she couldnt reach the top shelf, Nicole intelligently maneuvered a chair toward the counter top and climbed on top of it. Her movements lacked agility and grace.

Where is it.... hmmmm...

Nicole stood up on the tips of her toes, leaning into the cupboard. She looked like a ground hog, trying to burrow itself into the earth. Only this ground hog had packed on 30 pounds, and was on a ravenous search for a snack. Just then, the back door which lead into the kitchen swung open.

Hey sweetie!

It was her father.

Hey honey!

It was her mother.

Mom! Dad! How was your trip, said Nicole, digging furiously through the cabinet. 

It was great, said Nicoles mom. Wow, this place is a mess.

Nicole hadnt been doing much cleaning since she came home. There was a significant pile of dirty dishes stacked up in the stink.

Yeah, you need to clean this up, Jennifer. Its not like you, scolded the father. 

Nicole jerked her head around. Had she really just been mistaken for Jennifer?

Ummmm, Im NICOLE dad.

Jesus, sweetie! What the hell did you do all semester! You look like youve packed on 25 pounds! Blurted out Nicoles mom.

Nicoles father stood their speechless.

Im... Im... Im so sorry, from the back you looked so much like your sister, the father said in an apologetic tone. 

Yeah, not only from the back, but from the belly too! What have you done to yourself? Youre not pregnant, are you? Oh god, please not that. Youre just fat, right?

This was the second time in two months where Nicoles bloated appearance was mistaken for pregnancy.

NO! Im not pregnant!!!!!!!! 

Nicoles mother walked over to her daughter, pressing three fingers into her exposed abdomen, and then into love handles. Each time, they sunk in 3 to 4 inches.

Shes definitely not pregnant, Greg,

No, definitely NOT mom!!!

Nicole climbed off of the chair. As she climbed down, her mother touched her stomach, which squeezed into a thick, distinctive, pale roll as the daughter made her way to the ground.

Nic, honey... wow. Were sorry, but youre turning into your sister! How much do you weigh now?!

Nicoles mother was straight to the point. The truth was, Nicole wasnt sure how much she weighed anymore. She just knew that the body that used to turn heads had long since vanished. The former blond bombshell turned read with embarrassment. 

I dont know, mom. Im not THAT big, am I?

It was moments like this where Nicole became all too aware of her current size. She could feel every ounce of adipose tissue she had added to her frame. Nicole recognize that, had she stepped onto a scale, that she would be close to 155 pounds. 

Sweetie.... youve... youve blossomed a bit, said the mother, as politely as possible.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 13*

After finishing her shower, Nicole walked into her bedroom and squeezed herself into a pair of plain white panties. They were a recent purchase from Wal-Mart, a size medium to be exact, and were the plainest undergarment she had purchased since turning 16 years old. The white cotton underwear was a far cry from the satiny ones that she wore at the beginning of second semester, the string that normally encircled her hips now replaced by a much chunkier band. This ensured that the skivvies didn’t dig into her as much, so now, when her jeans would remove, she would no longer have the resemblance of a butcher’s pork roast, wrapped in twine.

The freshly showered chunkster reached into her drawer and looked for an appropriate bra. She had so many different colors and patterns, all of which had a pair of bottoms that matched. Unfortunately, her unmatched gluttony had succeeded in blimping her out of those garment options. She was now relegated to four pack of white, grey, and black she purchased at Wal-Mart for $9.99. Thankfully, like most women, she had a plain white bra to match. 

Almost all women rue shopping for brassieres. Good ones are typically quite expensive, and the perfect fit is exceedingly difficult to find. Nicole, however, would have given anything to be forced into a bra spending blow out. The fact the her 34 A’s fit, albeit marginally more snug, was a crushing blow to her ego. By her estimation, she had packed on 25 to 30 pounds of pork. Yet nary any of it had landed on her chest. Most of it had gone towards developing thicker thighs, a bloating belly, heaving hips, and a bubble of a butt that, at this point, would require a sniper’s bullet, not a pin prick, to pop. The rest of it had been used to cloak any definition in her triceps, put her defined facial features in witness protection, and give her a soft, podgy, double chin. 

And lets not forget any jewelry that was to be worn on the fingers. Her ring size had gone from a 5, to a 7, leaving many of her favorite pieces absolutely unwearable. 

Nicole stood in front of her full length mirror. She began grabbing fat around her middle, moving her hands a few inches at a time around the circumference of her body, in opposite directions. She collected thick handfuls of blubber, squeezing them in such a fashion as if she could pull them off like bandages. Nicole’s hot, lithe figure, had been mummified by her own decadence. 

Nicole looked around her room. It was a mess. There were two empty bags of microwavable popcorn on the floor. Two empty cartons of Ben and Jerry’s ice cream was starring back at her on her dresser. She frowned and sighed, allowing her belly to distend to its funny, corpulent size. 

“When I do that, I can’t even see my panties,” Nicole moaned, gently slapping her pot belly and rubbing it.

“I’m fucking fat.”

While certainly not obese, Nicole was most definitely on her way toward any classification BUT skinny. To the average middle-age housewife, she had a figure to be envied. To the average 20 year old college girl, she had a figure to be avoided. There was no doubt that, in the eyes of her own peers, she was officially chubby. To anyone lucky enough to witness her enlargement, she had become downright fat. 

“Well, might as well.”

Nicole bent over and reached under her bed, her pesky, podgy, paunch turning itself into 2 devastatingly thick rolls, hanging viciously over the edge of her panties like a suicidal man leering over the ledge of a ten story building. In fact, if she was able to step out of herself and see this image, it may very well have made her suicidal. Nicole stopped short for a second and stood up.

“Can I even touch my toes anymore?”

Despite the fact she never stepped into a gym, Nicole was quite naturally flexible. The men that she slept with were quite fond of this ability, often making a night with the stuff of legend. However, this exercise in bending over was quite difficult from Nicole. It was as if some of her dexterity had been sapped via her rampant six month bout of laziness. 

“Hmmmm...”

Nicole bent over again, in just the same fashion she had a split second earlier. Once again, her dreaded gut erupted, along with an unusual tightness in her hamstrings. It was such a strange and foreign feeling for her. She stood back up, shaking her head.

“My belly is keeping me from touching my own toes!!!”

She bent over again to confirm her suspicion. The bloated blond was right. Her precious paunch was preventing her from bending fully at the waist. The atrophy that had occurred in her jello filled thighs wasn’t helping matters either.

With a great grunt, Nicole reached under the bed and grabbed the scale. She placed it in front of her, closed her eyes, and stepped on it. Just like she had in the doctor’s office, she curled her toes, hoping to some how limit the damage by cleverly manipulating her weight distribution. 

Just then, the door flew open. 

“Hi Nicole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!”

It was Amanda.

“Don’t you knock, Jesus!!!!!!!”

“WHOA WHOA.... I’m so sorry! It’s okay though, how many times have we seen each other in our unmentionables,” giggled Amanda. 

Amanda’s giggles were her way of disguising the shock of seeing her former best friend, showing off every inch of newfound pudge she had added, in nothing but her underwear. The truth was, Nicole’s mother sent Amanda upstairs, knowing that her daughter had just finished her shower and likely wasn’t dressed. 

News of Nicole’s expansion had spread much further than she had ever thought. Unbeknownst to her, Amanda had found out through a mutual friend a month earlier. When Nicole’s mother gave her the green light to check, she just had to see for herself. Deep down, she was hoping to see Nicole in a state like this. Amanda received exactly what she had wished to see. 

“Yeah, I know... but....” sputtered Nicole.

Amanda right away could sense the lack of confidence in her best friend. She had pity for Nicole, knowing what it was like turn into a blimp while off at school. However, Amanda remembered all to well what it felt like to stand next to a much slimmer Nicole a summer early. She remembered the blonde’s judgmental looks, and condescending comments about getting her old clothes back. After all, a year earlier, Amanda weighed 148 pounds, up 30 pounds from her all-state track weight from senior year of high school.

The shock of seeing Amanda had caused Nicole to stand flat footed on the scale. Not only did she allow the full brunt of her portliness to press into the scale, but Nicole couldn’t step off the scale in time to conceal her weight from Amanda.

“157.8 pounds!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!! That’s like, 10 pounds more than I weighed last year, Nic!” Amanda shouted, with certain glee. She didn’t intend to sound so happy, but it was quite clear that she was. 

Nicole hung her head down low, too stunned to get off of the scale.

“Yeah... ummmm... yeah. I’ve gained some weight...”

“Like almost 40 pounds, holy crap Nicole!!!!!! “

It was more like 36 pounds. Still, it was an amount that was absolutely shocking, humbling, and deeply depressing to the former bombshell. 

“Yeah.” Nicole had nothing else to say.

“That’s like... almost 160 pounds! You must be having some fun!” Amanda was letting a lot of pent up anger and jealousy from the past year fly in the form of excitement and satisfaction. 

The dejected and dumpy Nicole stood there, completely silent as she stepped off the scale.

Amanda could not believe what she saw, it was incredible. When she first walked into the room, she was greeted by Nicole’s ass, looked like two sides of beef, hanging side by side. Also, she noted how thick and tree like her calves had become, almost turning her entire leg into one continuous thigh, touching all the way up to the top. If that wasn’t shocking enough, Amanda was greeted by a full blown lazy girl spare tire hanging over the top of a plain pair of panties, thick love handles, toneless arms, and a fat face. Even Nicole’s back had gotten fat. 

“I wonder how much I weigh?” asked Amanda, in a chipper fashion. “I’ve definitely lost some weight since last year, though I’m not quite down to where I was in college.”

And just like that, Amanda slid out of her sun dress, revealing a neon orange and yellow thong and a matching, strapless bra. She was wearing that underwear to be seen. Immediately, Nicole noticed a significant change in Amanda’s appearance. While not in the kind of shape she used to be, she had lost the bloated quality that plagued her the previous year. She seemed to be rounded and curvy in all the right spots, sporting only a semi-soft tummy and delectable bubble butt. She even managed to retain small C-ups.

“Oh wow, I can’t believe it!!!! 133 pounds! I LOST 15 pounds! GO ME!,” Amanda couldn’t have been more giddy. She was just now able to detect how vulnerable and upset Nicole was becoming.

“But, I have to tell you, I wouldn’t have guessed you weigh that much AT ALL! You look way better than I did last year!” Amanda was lying. Nicole had barely blossomed into a B cup.

“Yeah.”

Nicole was steaming. Just a year ago, she made Amanda look invisible. Now, she was the invisible one. She reached into her bureau and pulled out a pair of size 10 jeans. Size 10 jeans had fit perfectly a month ago at Abercrombie & Fitch. However, with 10 extra pounds, they were now painfully snug.

“Lets just get dressed and get going,” pleased Nicole.

“Okay! Better look good though, we’re going to dancing tonight.”[

(Continued in post 23 of this thread)


----------



## gainingdane

Great story, one of the best i have ever read and i have read a lot.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Wow. Thank you. I was beginning to wonder if anyone was really reading it!


----------



## carlox

No scare your story is good :happy:


----------



## chubbylover32

been waiting awhile for more parts!!! keep them coming!


----------



## Goodface

Spent the whole time reading it with my eyes pretty much glued to the screen. Please, please write more! I am addicted man!


----------



## maxymumspyder

Wow, thank you all for the kind words. I'll see what I can do about getting some more parts up this weekend and finishing the story. What things have you enjoyed most so far?


----------



## Goodface

maxymumspyder said:


> What things have you enjoyed most so far?


I have enjoyed EVERYTHING! 

I really enjoy reading the parts where Nicole just scans her body, seeing how much it has changed and grown. Those parts are definitely my all time favorites.


----------



## romano1234567

Great story! I liked the drunk bit. Maybe I'm just a tad sadistic, but I like a girl with very little self-control. You're a great writer, and I hope you continue to write even after this story is done!


----------



## Borghen

Well, well, well, what have we here? A story, a very good one, to say the truth! You deserve my respect, even more as it is your first attemp (but I hope not the last). I seldom comment because my english is not very good and writing a lot gives me a headache, but this time I feel I have to.

What did I like? The plot. It is not original at all, but it is well written. I mean: many authors write stories about a not-so-bright girl gaining the unfamous "freshman 15" and undergoing any sort of humiliation, but it is usually something poorly written. The quality of your text is way higher. So, in short, others did it before, but you did it better. Every cliché (like the overweight friend planning to fatten her thinner rommate) is well developed and even marginal characters look "alive".
The descriptions of Nicole's weight gain are realistic and that's something I like as well. Other writers only speak of big tits-ass-belly, without caring about "side effects" lie dimples or cellulite: you do.
You also prove to have a good style when you show us the same part of the story (namely Saint Patrick's Day party) from two differente points of view: the drunken deluded girl and the embarassed boy. That is a good work, regardless of all the weight gain fiction implications; it means that you could write a good novel even about other subjects (e.g. a fantasy one).

Then let me tell you about a couple of things I did not like.
The meeting with Vanessa at the gym could have been more developed. Come on, you let it all to our imagination! In my humble opinion, you should have shown us the contrast between the two girls' bodies, making it perfectly clear that Vanessa does not even need to be a bitch to humiliate Nicole.
They way mom and dad acknowledge their daughter's weight gain is a little too abrupt, even if they cannot fail to notice it. I think it is a tad unrealistic to have her father guessing she has gained "25 pounds" at first sight. Again, a longer dialoge would have been more appreciated.

Ok, it is enough, I hope my comment may be of any help to you. I just cannot wait to read the next part!
Thanks for the good story so far!


----------



## maxymumspyder

Thank you very much for the kind comments on the critique. I suppose at this point, very few WG are terribly original, so I appreciate you saying that mine was at least well written. It's great to hear how much you enjoyed the attention to detail that I put into parts of the story. 

You're right, I could have done much more with the mention of the gym. Unfortunately, I felt adding such descriptions would only make the story go on longer, and there are many other parts I would like to some day get too. I think if I could have done it again, I would have fleshed out that part more. No pun intended. 


As for the parents,I wanted to get across the idea that the mother is very sensitive about weight, as her last words to Nicole as she left her at school as a freshman were a warning to not turn into her sister. I don't think it's unrealistic for this woman, who had established her feelings on getting fat, voicing them immediately after laying eyes on her daughter for the first time in 5 months. Either way though, I can see your point. Something similar to what I wrote about actually happen to the person that this character was inspired by.

Thank you again for taking the time to read the story and leave some detailed comments, I cannot express how much I appreciate that. I always enjoy reading other people's thoughts about the story and finding out what they enjoyed the most. 

Hopefully, I can find the motivation to finish it. I know how to finish it, it's just a matter of actually doing it.


----------



## Borghen

Well, I am ready to read the next episode(s) as soon as you post them. I would rather wait a month to read a good story than waiting a day to read a bad one. So take your time and do not feel compelled to hurry up.

As I writer myself I found that a great way to find motivation in writing is doing something completely different and unrelated.
Now that we think about it, isn't it time you try to fix the carburetor of your sedan? Or maybe you should do the dishes? How about cutting the weeds for your neighbor?
Anyway, I wish you a nice sunday!

Bye!


----------



## chubbylover32

don't give up on this story! it's wonderful


----------



## carlox

maxymumspyder where are you ???


----------



## maxymumspyder

I am still alive and kicking. The next part is half written, so it's just a matter of digging up the motivation to finally churn out these last couple of parts!


----------



## maxymumspyder

_Apologies to anyone that has been anxiously awaiting this next part. Many thank yous to everyone who has given me kind words, feedback, and encouragement. I hope this next part is worth the weight, pun intended._


*Part 14*

Nicole glances up at the clock, it reads 10:43pm.

Nice, Ill be able to catch Conan tonight, Nicole thought to herself. Too bad the Friday night guest is usually shitty.

It was 10:43pm on a Friday evening and Nicole was at home, sitting in front of her computer, aimlessly surfing the web. Just then, her vibrated, she read the text message aloud. 

Why did you leave the leave the club so early? You didnt even say good bye. Hot Rob from high school is here.

Nicole grimaced, and scratched her stomach like Homer Simpson just waking up in the morning in his underwear. 

Who cares?

The text was from Amanda. And it was true, Nicole spent less than an hour at the club. Enough for one drink, and to get winded during two songs. 

Nicole nonchalantly tossed the phone away, almost with no regard for its technological health. There was something undeniably careless about the way she threw the expensive toy back on to her dresser. Her action of throwing the phone away was almost a microcosm for what she had become: careless and lazy. The phone ricocheted off one of the drawers and landed on the floor with a thud. Unfazed, Nicole went back to starring at her monitor intently. 

He probably looks like shit now anyways.

Hot Rob was one of Nicoles hook-ups while she was in high school. The truth was, she knew that he was at the club. In fact, he, and many of the other people from high school she recognized, were the reason she left the club. There was no way she was going to put her porking on display for the world to see. 

Mmmmmm... NIcole muttered, in a visceral fashion, as she opened up the package of Little Debbie chocolate cupcakes. She took a gigantic bite, leaving spot of white cream all over lips. 40 pounds ago, the site of this white cream would have inspired sexual thoughts that would give even an impotent grandfather a teenage weight dream. Now, however, it was means to more embarrassment. 

After fleeing the seen of the club, Nicole rushed home. This was the earliest Nicole had ever been home on a Friday night in her entire life. Typically, she would be the last one to go home from any social event. Now, tipping the scales at pimple faced 160 pounds, Nicole was becoming a wall-flower who wanted nothing more than to go home.

On the ride home, Nicole recognized that she needed gas and stopped off at the closest gas station. Her first mistake was that she went inside to pre-pay with cash, instead of swiping her credit card at the pump. When she walked out of the station, she had acquired the chocolate cupcakes, a 20 oz. Coca-Cola, and a bag of potato chips, which she had already opened and were sitting on her desk. 

What the fuck did Amanda call it??? BMO?

Nicole strained her face in thought, pushing her chipmunk cheeks together, nearly obscuring her eyes from view. She typed in BMO calculator into Google, only to find nothing intelligent was returned. She looked at the top of the screen and read out loud.

Did you mean BMI calculator??? Hmmmm, Yes thats what she was talking about! Bitch just couldnt get enough gloating in about her weight, could she?

Nicole continued carrying on the conversation with herself.

Alright, lets see what these calculators are all about.

This was the most Nicole had to say all night, alone, in her bedroom. She uttered hardly a word while she was in the confines of the club. In the past, Nicole was always chatting with her friends and flirting with the boys, in spite of the loud dance music pulsating throughout the evening. It would seem, however, that as her waistline had expanded, her penchant for social interactions had gone on a crash diet. 

Hmmm, one for women. Lets see what this is all about.

Nicole reached down, almost unconsciously, and pulled on her white tank top in a half hearted attempt to cover her budding paunch. While the effort would provide temporary coverage, the solution would only prove to be temporary. Any time she was in a sitting position, her once perfectly toned and taut abdominals would form one thick roll of of lazy girl gelatin, forcing any tight fitting top to slowly creep up her belly, like a plate tectonic heading for a collision under the Earths crust. The only difference being that the continental drift Nicoles figure was under occurred and the blubber inspired by gorging on pizza crust. 

I think Im... 55... weight...

Nicole couldnt bring herself to say it out loud. She quietly typed in 158 pounds. As she hit enter, Nicoles eyes drifted in shame to her thighs. Her legs, particularly her formerly lean thighs, were once a source of pride for the past blonde bomb shell. Now, they looked like two prisoners, trying to escape from the confines of the restrictive sweat pant fabric, like John Dillinger or Andy Dufrense escaping the confines of their cells. It was both sad and impressive, that someone that was once so lithe and petite, could make something as comfortable as sweat pants look so painful and uncomfortable. In fact, as Nicoles white tank top slowly made its way up her frame, little cruel red marks could be seen forming around the waistband. 

What..... 26.4?!

Nicole reached for a handful of potato chips and shoved them into her mouth. She then wiped the grease on the Victorias Secret sweat pants, which by the looks of it, had already been used as an oil rag. The fabric had a consistency earlier similar to that of Nicoles face.

Im... Im overweight!!!!!!

And there it was, starring right back at her. According to this BMI calculator, Nicole was officially overweight. She had known that she had really let herself go the past few months, and her experience earlier that night really hammered that fact home. However, even after her doctors visit 15 pounds ago, she wasnt classified as overweight. She had not yet encountered a metric, aside from an ill-fitting wardrobe, lack of male attention, and the sneering comments from others that made it official that was fat. However, thanks to the power of the world wide web, she was officially overweight. It didnt matter how many buttons and zippers she blew out of old jeans trying to squeeze into them (She was up to 3 pairs, for the record), there was a mathematical algorithm that told her the truth. Statistically speaking, she was a porker. 

Maybe its just in comparison to the rest of the country. There are some old fat people out there, Nicole said defiantly. 

The former blonde bombshell stood up and walked over to her dresser, where she had left her bottle of Coca Cola upon walking into her room. She grabbed it and uncapped it, immediately chugging down 7 to 8 ounces in just a few gulps. Aside from it being the wrong brand, the scene was reminiscent of Shaquille ONeals Pepsi Big Slam commercials for the early 90s. As Nicole chugged, she leaned back every so slightly, relaxing her stomach, allowing the full bloated nature of her gut to be on display. As she continued to chug, the white tank top rolled up, revealing how deep her belly button had become. The most striking feature was how pale the spongy flesh of her abdomen appeared. This was the latest in any summer Nicole had gone without being tan. 

Nicole finished the Coca Cola and let it drop casually to the ground, which was fitting, as she was going for the city dump motif in her bedroom. Just as quickly, and with some serious effort, Nicole wriggled out of the pink sweat pants she was wearing, leaving her oversized, pear shaped, lower half on display for an audience of one. The blonde waddled back over to her computer chair, while her plain white panties became sucked into a set of dimple littered ass cheeks, like a carpet being inadvertently being sucked into a Hoover vacuum cleaner. 

Upon sitting back at the computer, Nicole reached for some more chips, this time wiping the grease on her stomach, leaving behind the same oily shine that sun tan lotion used to 40 pounds ago. The pale and out of shape plumpster typed away on her keyboard, this time, trying to find a BMI calculator that would consider her age in determining whether she was considered overweight.

AH HA! Here we go... I cant be that overweight, can I?

And with a few keystrokes, Nicole had her answer.

Oh Jesus....

Nicoles weight, based on her age, left her in the 65th percentile. This meant that she was heavier than 65% of her peers! This was up from 50% on the previous website she checked, that compared her to all women. 

I wonder if....

Nicole typed in 168 pounds, 10 pounds heavier than her current weight. She needed to know just how close she was to totally losing it.

73%!??!!?

What if she had gained 20 more pounds? Nicole couldnt resist. 

78th percentile!?!? NO!

Nicole closed her eyes, and imagined herself at 178 pounds. Eerily, it almost seemed more natural for her to exist at that weight, as the glory of 120 pounds seemed so far away. Would there be any chance her figure could ever bounce back from that? Her body would be permanently, even if she could lose some of the weight. Furthermore, could her body ever return to its former glory coming from a high weight of 158 pounds!? 

This has to change! And it has to change now... Look at me, Im a slob!

She surveyed her room, it looked like a bomb had gone off. A bomb whose contents was sugar and high fructose corn syrup. 

It starts now!

Nicole stood up, looking overly vulnerable and chunk in her plain white tank top and panties. If you looked close enough, you could the see the remnants of the hot girl waiting to rise from the ashes like the phoenix. Then again, if you looked long enough, youd realize she was just another average chubby girl. 

I leave for Spain in a couple of days. But the good habits start now, Nicole said without much confidence.

And at the moment, Nicole got on all fours, and attempted to put herself into push-up position.

Well start with some pushups!

This was quite a bold move for someone who had never worked out, even when she was svelte and sexy. The toneless gelatin in her arms quivered uncontrollably as she attempted to lower herself to the floor. The tank top rode up nearly to the same level as her modest breasts, highlighting her fat back, unyielding muffin top, and pure pot belly, which had extended a good six inches past the top of her panties in this position. Her torso looked like a spool made off beef. Beef with heavy marbling of course.

OH GOOD GOD! Nicole panted, out of breath before finishing even half a push-up.

Nicoles soft belly won the unintentional race, touching the floor before any other part of her body. Soon, the rest of her portly frame followed, as her arms gave out and she crashed to the floor in a soft mess. 

Spain.....


----------



## gainingdane

No need to rush it, better with quility than speed, but please keep writing it is an awesome story and a nother great chapter.


----------



## Goodface

It was quite a good read for those who have been waiting for more, but please sir, don't feel the need to get this done as fast as you can just because us readers are waiting! Take your time, and take deep breaths .:bow:


----------



## maxymumspyder

Well, thank you. The goal is to write something that fans of this type of stuff will enjoy, so I hope that everyone has parts that they are really liking!


----------



## carlox

perfect


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe

I like this story, reminds me of a friend of mine. Please continue, it's very enjoyable.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Thank you! I'm glad that you enjoy it. Perhaps I will get writing again soon.


----------



## maxymumspyder

_Author’s Note: Wasn't sure I would ever write another chapter to this story. However, I've received some really positive feedback from people who genuinely enjoy the story, so I figured I couldn't disappoint. I didn't sit down and edit this section because... well... I didn't feel like it! Too much work. I hope that everyone enjoys, as I'm not entirely sure when or if I'll write another chapter._

*Part 15
*
“Man, it’s a hot hot day out today, isn’t it? Classic bikini day, if you ask me, Nic!”

Amanda gleefully punched Nicole in her husky upper arm, leaving a reddish imprint of her first in the adipose tissue.

“Yeah, it sure is,” retorted a deeply sarcastic Nicole. “It’s 95 fucking degrees outside.”

“Which is why it’s a perfect day for the beach! Plus, how could I let you run off to Spain without getting one last beach day with my BFF?”

Amanda’s enthusiasm was nauseating to Nicole. The truth was, Nicole had no desire to leave the confines of her air conditioned room that morning. Since the club incident the previous week, the former sexpot had spent the majority of her time under the covers of her bed, watching romantic comedies, only getting up to go to the bathroom and raid the refrigerator. She had still yet to complete the second push-up from the work out that began after her early departure from the club.

“Yeah... it’s really hot out though,” said Nicole, still clearly agitated.

“Oh COME ON! It can’t be that bad, besides, you were able to get some fried dough after we parked! That’s your favorite! I mean, you did finish it in five minutes” responded Amanda.

Up until that sweltering day, Nicole had never purchased a fried dough on the boardwalk in her entire life.

“Speaking of which, you uhhh... have a little bit of the powered sugar on your lip.”

Nicole quickly wiped away the remnants of the tasty, and unbelievably fattening treat. She could feel the bump of a zit beneath her lip as she removed the sugary substance.

“Is that better?” asked Nicole, with great concern and embarrassment.

“Yes much better. I don’t know about you, but I can’t wait to get down to the beach and strip down to my new bikini. I’m sweating my ass off!”

Nicole didn’t respond. She could feel herself welling up in anger again, much like she did the night she was in her room changing before the club fiasco. The blond looked longingly at the tanned and toned frame of Amanda. The 130 pound brunette was wearing a pair of scandalously small pair of shorts and a red bikini top. The stringy top barely contained her pert 34-C breasts.

Conversely, Nicole was wearing an oversized sundresses which left quite a bit to the imagination. This was a strategic maneuver, as she planned to show as little skin as possible on this sweltering summer day. Less than a year earlier, Nicole would have been wearing less than Amanda, despite still being on the boardwalk. Forty pounds of fat, however, will change one’s fashion choices.

“Where did you get that sundress anyways? It looks familiar,” asked Amanda, coyly.

“Ummm, it was just something I’ve had in my closet for awhile.”

Nicole was lying. Her mother, sensing that her daughter would resist going to the beach with her “best” friend, donated it to Nicole from the night before. The sun dress was a size 12 relic, directly from her overweight mother’s closet. Nicole’s mother had gently suggested that she could wear it to the beach the following morning.

“Oh, it’s really nice.” Amanda was lying.

“Oh, thanks.” Nicole knew that Amanda was lying. &#8216;

Finally, the pair reached a staircase on the boardwalk, and descended down on to the beach. Nicole looked out in the distance and saw a group of fit people playing volleyball, surrounded by coolers and red cups.

“Is that who I think it is, Amanda?” said Nicole, with grave concern in her voice.

Amanda laughed, “YES! You didn’t think I was going to let my best friend shuffle off to Spain without a beachside blow out! The whole high school crew if back in town! They all wanted to see you.”

Nicole’s thoughts sank to her belly. She couldn’t believe that these people were about to see how fat she had become.

“Oh... wow. That’s... that’s great,” Nicole said, trying her absolute best to feign enthusiasm.

At that moment, Nicole thought about dropping her beach bag and running away. This was her own personal hell. She couldn’t though, as Amanda had made the 30 minute drive on this late morning. Besides, it was clear Amanda wasn’t going to let her go, and there was no way she could out run her in this shape.

“Yeah, I got everyone to show up. Tamryn, Lisa, Dan, Dustyn, Annabelle, and even... and you’re going to love this... Hot Rob! He was so upset you left the club the other night! He is REALLY excited to see you. Maybe you can get it on before you head off to Spain.”

The bloated blond was speechless. Each step Nicole took felt as if she was that much closer to her own demise. It was as if she was Sydney Carton, trudging to the guillotine in place of Charles Darnay.

“NIC!!!!!!!!!” blurted out the group, with Tamryn, Lisa, and Annabelle leading the charge toward Nicole. The three girls ran over to Nicole to engage in a group hug. It had been well over a year since they had seen their friend, so the embrace was genuine and heartfelt.

“It’s so good to see you, sweetie,” said Tamryn, as she eyed Nicole up and down.

“Yeah! I can’t believe you’re going to Spain! We’re so excited you came out today, it’ll be just like old times,” said Lisa with great jubilation.

“Today is going to be awesome. We’ve got the volleyball net up and a shit load of alcohol! There are no lifeguards out here to bother us either,” said Annabelle.

As they finished their embrace, Nicole looked over at Rob. As he eyed her up and down, there seemed to be a bit of disappoint in his eyes. In fact, it seemed as if the three boys didn’t really seem to care that Nicole was even there. Each one nodded and said hello.

Nicole eyed up her three long lost high school friends. First up was Annabelle, who wore a conservative turquoise bikini. Annabelle looked to have put on 10 or 15 pounds since the last time Nicole had seen her, which truthfully, was good for her figure. Nicole jealously estimated Annabelle to weigh in at approximately 135 pounds, with most of it, going to filling out her once flat chest.

Next up was Lisa, who looked as if she had been at the beach every day since the snow melted. She was wearing a a cute, floral print bikini that contrasted well with her skin color. Lisa was someone that would have been deemed a “7” by most traditional standards, and someone that Nicole would have overshadowed in the department of physical attractiveness a year earlier. However, Lisa now incited feelings of contempt in Nicole, as she examined Lisa’s 138 pound body with great envy.

Finally, Nicole eyed up Tamryn, who used to be Nicole’s physical equal, until she developed a severe allergy her junior year that forced her to take prednisone, a steroid medication that causes extreme amounts of weight gain. Three months, and 25 pounds later, Tamryn was no longer a threat, and Nicole was the queen the of the high school. Tamryn had since lost 10 pounds due to diet and exercise, and despite being 15 pounds away from her high school weight, looked absolutely fantastic. Especially when standing next to Nicole.

“Wow, you look... umm... How have you been, how is school?” asked Tamryn.

After the initial embrace had finished, the girls took a minute to drink in Nicole. They couldn’t believe what they saw. Though, Amanda had texted all of them before the beach meeting to inform them of how much girth Nicole had packed on to her frame. The form that stood before the girls, however, was awe inspiring. It was as if they were rubbernecking at a brutal highway accident. You know you shouldn’t stare, but you just can’t help yourself.

“Ummmm... pretty good. You guys look great!” said Nicole.

“Thank you!”, they all chimed in.

Nicole was waiting for the compliment to be returned, but it wasn’t.

“Nicole, your shoulders are getting awful red,” interjected Amanda, with the stern tone of a concerned mother. “You haven’t been getting much sun lately and it looks like you’re burning up. Do you want me to help you put some sunscreen on?”

Nicole shuddered at the thought of Amanda touching her toneless flesh, in front of some long lost friends and “Hot” Rob. She quickly balked at the idea.

“No thank you, Amanda. I’ll let you know when I need some.”

“Well, you’ll be sorry then.”

“Yeah, she will... if she doesn’t drink up. Nic, start drinking,” said Dan, who oddly, was intimidating to her. Back in high school, Dan was just another boy with a crush that enjoyed hanging around her that she would never consider anything beyond a friend. However, in her current state, she almost seemed beneath Dan.

“Yeah... You look like you could out drink us all,” joked Rob. Nicole did not know what to make of that comment.

If there was one thing that was going to make this afternoon go by better, it would be drinking cold beer. After all, it was a sweltering, early June day. She chugged her first beer without much regard for manners or appearance. She went over to the cooler to grab another one.

“Whoa whoa there, &#8216;Stone Cold’ Steve Austin! Did you just main event Wrestlemania? Don’t drink the cooler dry, chief.”

Rob had just called her chief. No male calls a female “chief” that he wants to have sex with.

“Yeah, Nicole, don’t get too bloated on beer,” said Tamryn.

“Yes, it’s volleyball time!!!” said Amanda, as she shimmed out of her shorts, revealing a sexy bright red bikini body that hugged her heart shaped ass like it was custom made for her rump.

“God damn, Amanda! You have an ass on you,” hooted Lisa. Nicole again recoiled internally with jealousy. They used to say that about her just one year ago.

“So which side do you want, Nicole?” asked the now bikini clad Amanda.

“I think I’ll sit this one out,” said Nicole, as she buried herself in her second beer.

The group played volleyball in the sweltering sun as morning quickly turned into afternoon. After each game, Nicole was asked to join in on the fun. She had no interest. Walking through the beach sand was laborious enough for her 160 pound body. Trying to play volleyball, in this heat, could actually be detrimental to her health.

“Nic, your shoulders are really red you know, you sure you don’t want to put some sun screen on?” asked Lisa, with great concern.

“No thanks, Lisa.”

“Well, at least come down to the water with us and cool off! You can’t sit there and drink beer all day.”

Nicole belched a little.

“Well... maybe she can Lisa,” said Rob, with great condescension.

“Yeah, I’ll come down to the water with you in a little bit. I’m just not feeling hot enough yet.”

Aesthetically, Nicole hadn’t felt hot in months. Physically, however, she was absolutely sweltering. The normally light and airy fabric of the dress felt heavy, clingy, and wet, as she was covered in sweat. As she sat in the sand, she could feel it sticking to the outside of her thighs, and to the thick rolls that formed around her middle. To make matters worse, the 5 beers were aiding already over occupied paunch to appear even more bloated.

The group walked down to the water. As soon as they were out of earshot, Nicole thought aloud, “I even have belly sweat.”

Nicole stood up, finished her beer, and decided to go for a walk on the boardwalk. Walking through the beach sand proved even more difficult this time, as she was not only fatigued from the heat, but also semi-drunk. The sight of another fried dough stand in the distance inspired her to pick up her gait. This only served to tire her out.

From the water, Nicole’s friends observed that she had gotten up and walked toward the boardwalk.

“I can’t believe it, she’s getting another fried dough! This is amazing,” blurted out Amanda, with great delight.

“You were right, she has gotten fucking fat!!! When you said she put on 40 pounds, I almost didn’t believe you. It’s absolutely incredible,” said Lisa.

“Yeah, serves her right though for being so nasty to you last summer, Amanda!”

“She’s definitely fat, but damn... you girls are catty,” retorted Dustin.

Rob, who once wanted nothing more than to have sex with Nicole, seemed disgusted by the whole subject. The truth was, he wanted to have a rendezvous with Amanda.

“So Amanda, you look awesome. How have you been?” said Rob, flashing his chiseled features with a subtle smile.

Eventually, both the group and Nicole ended up back at the volleyball net. Nicole kept drinking the afternoon away. Finally, by 2pm, she was sufficiently overheated, and sufficiently drunk. It was time to shed the sundress.

“Hey Robbb.... can you come put some sun screen on me?”, slurred Nicole, speaking with the precision of someone who had finished off 9 beers on a 95 degree day.

Rob shook his head and laughed. “I don’t know about that, Snooki.”

Amanda quickly came to Nicole’s aid.

“I’ll help you out, Nic! Though, I think it might be too late for your shoulders, sweetie.”

“Oh no.. I’m..I”m..ffph...fine,” said Nicole, as she began to take off her sundress.

The sundress that left everything to the imagination soon gave way to a bikini that left little to the imagination. Nicole tore off the sundress, unveiling her pale and buttery figure to the group. The pallid and doughy quality of her flesh was a shocking contrast when juxtaposed to Amanda’s tan and toned bikini body. The only color on Nicole’s body came from her sun burned shoulders, the pimples on her back, and the silvery stretch marks one her love handles and thighs.

“WOW!”, blurted out Annabelle. She couldn’t help herself. Luckily, the drunken Nicole did not notice.

“Jus.. make sure you use the SPF 2 so I can get a tan, okay Amanda?”

“Sure thing, Nicole,” mocked Amanda. Unbeknownst to the drunken blond, Amanda has grabbed a bottle of SPF 100 and began to apply the sunscreen. Amanda not only wanted to protect Nicole’s suddenly fair skin from the sun, she wanted her to remain a pale mess.

“I think.. I think I can get my own bb.belly Amanda,” squeaked Nicole, as Amanda kneaded Nicole’s pot belly like a ball of dough.

“Oh that’s okay, I want to be thorough.”

Amanda couldn’t believe how fat her friend had gotten. Furthermore, she couldn’t believe that Nicole was able to find a bikini that fit her. In actuality, the light blue bikini top remained from one of the blonde’s favorite and most famous bikinis. Amanda recognized this. What she did not recognize, however, were the mismatched purple floral bikini bottoms. What she did not know was that Nicole found the bottoms in her sister Jennifer’s old closet. The same sister who had gained an enormous amount of weight since finishing school and getting married. The same sister who Nicole vowed to never become.

Unfortunately for Nicole, the bikini bottoms were actually somewhat snug. That morning, when she tried them on, she deduced that they must have been purchased by Jennifer after broaching that 150 pound mark. This meant they were 10 pounds too small for the painfully pear shaped Nicole.

Nicole spent the rest of the afternoon attempting to talk to Rob, only to have her attempts at flirtations stymied, as he instead chose to talk to Amanda. In fact, Amanda and Rob had struck up quite the attraction, as they frolicked in the waves and openly groped each other. This made Nicole want to drink and eat more. By 3pm, she had stopped at a vendor for 3 hot dogs. Nicole put on quite a show as she walked to the cart, forgoing her sundress, and allowing her bouncing, swollen behind to jiggle with each step, for everyone to see.

“It looks like her ass cheeks are eating that bikini bottom,” mentioned one of the girls.

Upon returning from her hot dog adventure, the corpulent blond drunkenly began rallying everyone for a volleyball game.

“Oh, so now you want to play? You sure? You’ve out drank all of us, Nic,” said Amanda, with serious concern.

“FUCK YEAH! LET’S DO THIS,” screamed an overly excited, and drunken Nicole.

As teams were picked, Nicole attempted to leverage her way on to Rob’s team. Conveniently, there was no room on his team, as Amanda joined his team to round his squad.

Nicole was never much of an athlete, even as a svelte bombshell. With 40 extra pounds, however, Nicole was less of an athlete. In fact, it would’ve been appropriate to classify her as a liability. She collided with her other teammates on multiple plays, displaying a world class lack of coordination and grace.

“We’re going to kick... your ass Amaanda! Just like I used to for all the guys in high school.”

Amanda did a double take. “Are you serious? You’re awful.” The fit brunette did not take kindly to Nicole’s comments, despite knowing her level of intoxication. Even as a high school athlete, Amanda was always jealous of Nicole’s ability to pick-up men. Her comments the previous year only served to intensify that jealously. It inevitably motivated her to get back into the gym, and peel off part of the 30 pounds she had put on as a freshman.

“Yeah bitch.” Some of Nicole’s pent up anger and jealously was beginning to fester in the form of drunken expression.

“Okay then,” said Amanda, with grave intent.


On the very next play, Rob left a perfect set for Amanda. The brunette, who had reclaimed nearly all of her high school athletic ability since committing herself to physical fitness in the past year, elevated and spiked the ball.... squarely into the soft expanse of Nicole’s paunch.

“Ooooofffffpppphhhhhhh”

Nicole crumpled to the ground, forming a puddle of pudge on the sand, with a large circular welt clearly displayed across her soft tummy. Initially, there was laughter, then some concern. Nicole caught her breath, and sat up, while her roly-poly pot belly formed a thick roll that complete obscured her bikini bottoms.

“You okay?,” asked Amanda, legitimately concerned.

“Yyyeaahh... I think... I just had a bit too much to drink.”

Nicole stood up gingerly and waddled to the towel, defeated and embarrassed.

“Man, she’s pathetic,” whispered Lisa.

“Yeah, we should hang out with her for a bit and then bring her home. I think Rob and Amanda are going to take off shortly,” said Annabelle.

Twenty minutes later, Amanda and Rob had snuck away. Soon after that, the rest of the group packed up and began to make the trek from the beach, back to their cars.

“Wake up, Nicole, time to go,” said Lisa, sweetly.

“Ohh.. okay.”

Nicole stood up like a zombie, attempting to shake the cobwebs of her impromptu nap, and awkwardly squeezed into the sundress. She didn’t even have to ask where Amanda and Rob had gone. She simply accepted the fact that she lost out.

Nicole went to bed that afternoon shortly after getting dropped off. She woke up just before 11pm, which left her plenty of time to go the refrigerator and find a snack before Conan came on. She had slept off the day’s intoxication and felt better. That was until she signed on to Facebook.

“15 new notifications... what the.... no....”

Nicole had been tagged in 15 new pictures, in her mismatched bikini, with bottoms that her sister purchased after gaining 30 pounds in prior, drunkenly on the beach, on Facebook.

“Great.”

Nicole looked up at her calendar. Spain was now just two days away.

(Continued in post 45 of this thread)


----------



## Borghen

Very well, the latest two episodes are both good. Let me try to explain why.

Part 14 apparently lets nothing happen: it just makes our expectations grow as we see Nicole in her pathetic daily routine. The expectations grow even more when we finally know that she is soon levaing for Spain!
Spain is interesting for a number of reasons. People usually have dinner very late, even after 9:00 pm. Now think about our (not so) little Nicole, used to overeating. She would probably have the munchies at least an hour before dinner is served, binge on something and then dine properly: imagine what this would make to her waistline! Spanish food is also quite fattening and heavy (i.e. paellas and the such) and Spaniards are famous for their fondness of partying. After a huge (second) dinner there is nothing better than a huge party with lots of fattening foods and liters of sangria (sugared and fruit flavored wine). By the way, Spain weights are measured in kilograms, rather than pounds, and I do not think Nicole to be clevere enough to do the maths when getting on a scale. She could read "72 kilograms" (160 pounds) and misjudge to have slimmed down. And, eventually, nobody knows Nicole in Spain so she would not ashamed for her huge weight gain.

Part 15 is just a nice subplot that suspends the main one (trip to Spain) and uses it as an excuse for the final humiliation. It is very well developed and I appreciate the fact that we do not even know is Amanda is taking a revenge on her friend or is sincerely trying to be nice throwing a surprise party. This is good: let it up to the reader to figure it! The final twist with the pictures tagged on Facebook is awesome because we are not even aware that any photos were taken! How could we? The POV (point of view) is fixed on Nicole and she has far bigger concerns.

Very well, take you time as usual and give us at least another chapter about Nicole's adventure in Spain.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Borghen,

Thank you again for taking the time to write such a thoughtful and extensive response! I always enjoy receiving comments from the reader. Your thoughts are always the best! So thank you, I do really appreciate it. 

You make some excellent suggestions for the next chapter! It seems like you have some clear insight into the European lifestyle, in particular, that of the Spaniards. The next chapter, if I get around to writing it, might be a bit of a curve ball for everyone. 

Again, I really appreciate your response. Knowing that there are legitimate fans of the story is what keeps me writing! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Craiger16

This is a great story. I'm very happy you continued it.


----------



## Borghen

maxymumspyder said:


> It seems like you have some clear insight into the European lifestyle, in particular, that of the Spaniards.



As a matter of fact, I do. I am italian and I have been working with tourist for the past several years. Quite a few of them were spanish (we are almost "neighbors" after all) and I got to know them pretty well. Beside, many of my friends went to Spain and they all agree on what I related earlier.
I am glad to be of any help to you!
Keep the good work!


----------



## gainingdane

Another great story, and it is true what Borgen says about the spanish livestyle. Plus they have siasta in spain, where they nap in the middle of the day. So the will be plenty of time for Nic to Relax and get even fatter.

All in all this is a great story, and i really hope get the write a few more chapters.


----------



## Borghen

gainingdane said:


> Plus they have siasta in spain, where they nap in the middle of the day. So the will be plenty of time for Nic to Relax and get even fatter.



Of course, how in the world could I forget about it? We all know that sleeping right after a meal is the best way to have your body absorb all the calories in the food.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Well, you guys are certainly inspiring me to write more sections, that's for sure! I might even change what I had planned with the recent slew of excellent suggestions/feedback I've received from you folks. It's very much appreciated/motivating.


----------



## MovieMastermind

I have to say it's already on par with some of the best stories I've read. It's well paced and with the central character only being a junior after the summer, and imaginably Lindsey awaiting to pick up where Amanda left off, Nicole has little hope.


----------



## Borghen

maxymumspyder said:


> It's very much appreciated/motivating.



You are welcome!


----------



## gainingdane

any news on this story.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Looking to do an update soon. It's a matter of motivation and figuring out just what I want to do next. Plus, I have been thinking about starting a new story.


----------



## carlox

say something when you need any motivation


----------



## maxymumspyder

Still trying to dig for some!


----------



## Borghen

Go for it!


----------



## maxymumspyder

_Author’s Note: So I decided to keep writing this story. I think there will be 3 or 4 chapters left before the close of the story. To the fans of this story: This chapter is a bit of a departure from what you've read. I hope you all keep an open mind... and most importantly, enjoy it. Thank you!

As always, I apologize for any choppiness/grammatical errors/other oversights. It's a real labor to get these chapters written, so the last thing I want to do is go back and edit my writing. Way too much of a chore at the end of a very long work day._



*Part 16:
*
“I can’t believe it’s been almost 18 months since we’ve seen each other, Amanda. It’s been so long.”

Nicole gave herself a once over in her full length mirror, craning her neck to both get a better glimpse at her body, all the while keeping her cell phone from falling to the floor.

“Yeah, it is crazy. Listen, I’m going to finish getting ready and let you go. I have to pack the rest of the clothes up for donation. I’ll meet you at the restaurant in 20 minutes, okay?”

The well-traveled blond sucked in slightly and fastened her jeans with little trouble. She was pleased with how well the pants fit.

“Okay, looking forward to seeing you! Bye!”

Nicole hung up the phone and smiled. “I think I look pretty good,” she said.

It had been 18 months since Nicole last saw Amanda on that faithful day at the beach. It had been just 4 months since she had returned from Spain. Nicole enjoyed Europe so much that she decided to stay for an additional 2 months after school had ended, in order to travel and soak in more of the culture.

The young college student’s experience in Spain did not come without it’s initial bumps in the road. Nicole was incredibly home sick after just a few short weeks in Spain. She missed her family, her friends, and most importantly, her couch. The rut Nicole had created for herself was one of comfort, overindulgence, and gluttony. It was not something that was easy to break out of, or leave behind. Unbeknownst to Nicole, she officially broached 160 pounds within two of weeks of landing in Spain. Thankfully for her, she never found a scale to step on to confirm that number. She was left to believe that the heaviest she had ever become was 158 pounds, the number that stared back at her the morning she left for her exchange change.

Things quickly began to turn around for Nicole when she met a group of affable American students, from many different universities, who were also on exchange. Unlike her friends back home, these knew people had no malice in their heart. They did not know her as the formerly rude and arrogant party girl, who was a universal 10 and made all her less attractive friends know about it. Instead they knew her as Nicole, the chubby and docile American girl who was very nice and seemed like she could be a great time. If only they could just get her to come out of her shell.

It didn’t take long before Nicole’s social had nearly fully rebounded to its prior status. She found herself leaving her dormitory far more often to explore the city. Meeting new people and sampling the plethora of new experiences a foreign land has to offer. She felt a bounce return to her step that had no previously been there.

After 2 months, Nicole noticed some other changes. Her pants were getting looser. Much looser. She likely wouldn’t have realized what was happening until one of male friends she was at a club with one night commented on how great she would look if she found some better fitting jeans.

It was an exhilarating thing to her, and something Nicole wasn’t sure would ever happen to her again. She was losing weight and wasn’t even trying to. The fact was the she was taking in far fewer greasy and low qualities foods while she was in Spain. Couple that with the fact that walking was the preferred and main mode of transportation, and Nicole found it quite easy to drop 15 pounds of weight, even if she wasn’t trying.

By the end of her experience, Nicole had made a wonderful group of friends. She also found herself rededicated academics, posting her best year since the Fall semester of her freshman year. She even managed to date a few handsome Spanish men. At the close of her 14 month journey, Nicole had carried a 4.0 GPA, learned to speak enough Spanish to get around the country comfortably, and even managed to lose 24 pounds. Nicole did this all while managing to maintain one important benefit of her weight gain... her B cup breasts.

Nicole looked into the mirror one last name and exhaled. A small pooch erupted at the base of her t-shirt, indicating that while she had dropped a significant amount of weight, she was still a far cry from the 120 pound smoke show that was a scene stealer just a few short years ago. Despite losing so much weight, Nicole’s body was changed. She was a bit more bottom heavy at 135 pounds than she had been previously. When stripped of clothing the sides of her tummy, thighs, and hips revealed light, silvery stretch marks, that were indicative of the 40 pound gain that had come, and mostly gone.

Despite being a far cry from her former glory, Nicole still good, especially to the opposite sex. Her dating opportunities had increased since she had came home. However, with maturity, in addition to past humiliations, Nicole was much more discerning and careful in who she chose to spend her time with.

Nicole was appreciative to have lost the weight she did. The blond was careful not to complain about remaining 15 pounds away from her apex of hotness. Instead, she was thankful to be able to squeeze into a size 6 on a good day... a size 8 on bad days.

“Well, time to see Amanda. I wonder how this will go?” uttered Nicole, as she picked up a box of clothes and walked out to her car. There was a clear, unspoken tension between the two the last time they were together. Nicole was hoping 18 months apart, and some maturing on her part, would help clear the air.

On her way out the door, Nicole ran into her mother.

“Honey, you look so good today! And to think, I was so worried you were going to end up bigger than your sister after you got back to Spain. Are you excited to see Amanda? I heard she gained a little weight.”

Nicole sneered. Her 14 months in Spain forced her to reflect on how she had behaved previously. She knew how hurtful those types of barbs could be, especially considering she had been on the receiving end of so many herself.

“Well, even if I did, what’s so bad about that? She’s your daughter after all.” Nicole kissed her mother on the cheek and moved towards the door. She ignored the comment about Amanda, however, she couldn’t help but feel a sense curiosity about the state of her friend’s figure. Had Amanda rebounded to her freshman year flesh out, which had shocked her so much just two years ago?

“I know, I know sweetie. It’s just so hard to lose weight once you’ve put it on. Just look at me,” her mother replied, knowing that she had added a significant amount of weight since giving birth to her daughters over 20 years ago.

“I’ll see you later, mom.”

Twenty minutes later, Nicole was pulling into her favorite Italian restaurant in town. She found a parking space, shut the car off, and undid her seatbelt. While she was under 140 pounds for the first time since April of her sophomore of college, she still wasn’t exactly in prime shape. Her belly, albeit significantly smaller than before her trip to Spain, still spilled over the waist band of her jeans ever so slightly, leaving a subtle muffin top wrapping around her waist. She thought back to three short years ago, when her stomach was flat and toned with no effort or maintenance needed whatsoever. Now, her seatbelt pinched her petite paunch, ever so slightly, as a reminder that she wasn’t quite where she used to be.

“Well, at least I’m not a buck 50 anymore,” Nicole said appreciatively, as she got out of the car and made her way inside the restaurant.

“Oh my god, you look amazing, Nicole!” shouted Amanda. This was the first time in years Amanda had said this to Nicole and meant it.

“So do you, Amanda,” said Nicole, with a genuine tone to her voice. It was nice to see her old friend. No longer feeling overweight was an added comfort for the blond.


“Oh, I don’t know about that. I’m not in NEARLY as good of shape I was before you left. And I’m even further away from what I looked like in high school. I’m 10 pounds away from reaching my fattest weight, which I hit as a freshman. Remember how big I was? And stoned all the time?”

All the sculpted muscle and tone that Amanda had worked so hard to achieve was gone. She hadn’t gained a significant amount of weight. In fact, if she had stepped on a scale, it would have revealed she had only gained approximately 10 pounds, bringing her up to an even 140. What had changed, however, was the composition of her weight. Gone was the fat incinerating lane muscle. It had been replaced by soft, afternoon naps on the couch type of lazy fat that you get only from shirking gym responsibilities.

“You look beautiful, Amanda. Seriously. I think we’ve both put on a few.”

“You look like you lost a few! Jesus. Spain was great to you.”

“I have,” said Nicole. “I really needed to too. But honestly Amanda, you are gorgeous. I’m just happy we can share wardrobes again. I’m donating a bunch of clothes this afternoon that don’t fit.”

“Getting rid of fat pants is always fun, although, the rate I am going, I might regret giving mine away a year ago,” joked Amanda, though there was a twinge of seriousness in her voice.

“Yeah, it’s a bit of a relief,” said Nicole, looking to change the subject. The truth was, Nicole wasn’t just donating her “fat pants”. While the box was filled with a few pairs of size 10s, 12s, and even one pair of 14s, there were just as many size 2s and size 4s. In fact, Nicole hadn’t kept much from days as a 120 pound princess, save a few skirts and dresses. And she was okay with this. It was time to upgrade her wardrobe into something more adult anyway. No one needed to know that her inability to lose those pesky 15 or so pounds was the impetus for the fashion expungence. After all, her favorite pair of size 4s wouldn’t make it over her generous rear end this morning, prompting their cardboard burial.

“Enough about weight, lets catch up. Are you still with Rob? I don’t ever see him post on your Facebook wall anymore?” asked Nicole, with concern.

“Yeah Nic... uhhh... we broke up. He’s a real asshole. You know that?”

“I kinda figured. You’re way better off anyway... Fuck him.”

“Yeah, fuck him.”

“What should we get? How about some apps? Maybe the potato skins?”

Nicole smiled. “Sounds great to me. Lets get them with the chicken chili and cheese!”

And with that, the two friends began a genuinely wonderful lunch.

(Continued in post 37 of this thread)


----------



## gainingdane

As always good, like it when weight goes up and down, cant wait for the next chapter.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Been on a writing roll the past two nights. Hopefully, I can stay in this groove. These past two chapters have been a lot different than the previous 16. However, I think they're important in building toward the end of the story. I hope everyone keeps in open mind and bears with me. Again, apologies for any errors in the story.

In case it's not clear to everyone, the story has advanced a couple of years. Nicole is now 2 years removed from college and 3 years removed from her Spain trip. I'm expecting there to be 3 or 4 more chapters to this story left. *

*Part 17:*

“Great class, everyone!” shouted a super fit looking brunette wearing spandex pants, sports bra, and baseball hot.

Nicole hoped off of her stationary bike. She could see her reflection in the mirrors all around her. The image reflected back would be a shock to anyone that had seen her during sophomore year of college. 

“Especially you, Nic. You’re doing great... You’re like my best student,” said the fitness instructor, as she walked along side Nicole as they walked from spin class. 

“Aww... thanks, Ellie. I really appreciate that. I’ve never felt so energized before. I don’t know why I didn’t start working out like this sooner,” replied Nicole, wiping the sweat from her brow. 

“Well, it shows! You’ve done such a great job sticking with it. You’ve been at this what, a whole year now? Most people drop out after two weeks,” replied the fitness instructor, with a level of contempt for those that lacked her iron will. 

“Actually, Ellie, it’s been 14 months since I started coming to the gym regularly. I started 6 months after I graduated college,” Nicole said with great pride. 

“DAMN GIRL! It shows! Look at those abdominals. You’ve got a legitimate four-pack of abs. You look like you should be teaching your own class,” beamed Ellie, showing how proud she was of her prize student. “Most women blow up in college and then continue doing so straight through their twenties. You have willpower and self-control, sweetheart.”

“Oh, if only you knew, Ellie. I porked out in college. I used to be 31 pounds heavier!”

“NO FLIPPIN WAY! Seriously? I can’t picture you that fat. What did you top out at, 160 pounds?”

“No, about a 158 pounds,” Nicole said, dolefully. 

Little did Nicole know, she actually peaked at 160 pounds while she was in Spain. She just didn’t have a scale to check at the time. Despite the fact she was in the best shape of her life, Nicole was still quite sensitive about how out of shape she let herself become in college. She took pride, albeit incorrectly, that she never reached 160 pounds.

“WOW. I can’t believe it. You look hot as hell now, girl. You’re a 127 pounds of lean, fat burning muscle now. And you even managed to keep that amazing butt of yours!” exclaimed Ellie. 

“Thanks Ellie, I couldn’t have done it without you. I’ll see you on Thursday!” said Nicole.

And with that, the two went their separate ways, with Nicole making her way to the locker room. Ellie was right, Nicole did look great, despite the strong undercurrent of lesbianism in the rampant complimenting of her body. She stood in front of a mirror and admired her handy work. 

Nicole had never been in this kind of shape before. The blond’s body was better than it ever was, even at her physical peak in high school. Sure, she was 7 pounds heavier than then. However, that 7 pounds was comprised mostly of lean muscle. Nicole was proudly a size 4 knockout, with a much better appreciation for her figure than she ever had in high school. 

The sexy blond knew how to flaunt her new found figure too. Her gym outfit left little to the imagination, as she was dressed in a pair of tiny, skin tight spandex shorts. Above that was a red sports bra, which comfortably contained her modest, yet super pert B-cup breasts. She was amazed that she could be so fit, yet have a bigger chest than she did in high school. It was a miracle of modern birth control. 

Her rear end, which was always her most prized possession, regained and retained its former shape and glory. Nicole still had a feminine shape to her, despite spending 4 to 6 nights a week in the gym. Nicole had crafted herself back into a true 10. A real life smoke show. And the blond couldn’t have been happier. 

Nicole quickly stripped down to her birthday suit and wrapped herself in a towel. She was going to shower and spend some quality time in the sauna before departing the gym that evening. Before heading off to her watery reward, Nicole checked her cell phone. She noticed she had one voicemail. 

“Hello Nicole. This is Robert Easton from Nabisco. We’ve reviewed your application and resume and would like to bring you in for an interview for the area sales coordinator position. Please give us a call back to schedule. I’m looking forward to meeting you. Thank you.”

Nicole’s heart jumped. She couldn’t believe the people at Nabisco wanted to interview her. Like most college graduates, she had been having difficulty finding a real job in the current economy. She had landed only one job utilizing her business administration degree since graduating, almost 2 years ago. Despite being a model employee, she was laid off as the company began to hemorrhage money. 

Since then, she had worked a variety of jobs. Currently, she was working at a pre-school during the day, chasing kids around and cleaning up after them. At night, usually after the gym, she went to work as a cocktail waitress and part-time bartender at a local night club. She didn’t mind, as she made more enough money from both jobs, particularly the one at the night club, to live modestly. Nicole was even living on her own, which most of her peers could not yet claim. Besides, she was on her feet constantly. It made it that much easier to maintain her incredible figure. 

The opportunity at Nabisco was a significant one. She would be making nearly double what she was making now, and would mark the true beginning of her life as a career woman. It was a job that would require a lot of travel, with a sales radius of over 200 miles. It had been almost 3 years since she went to Spain. She would be turning 24 soon and wanted to treat herself to a wonderful birthday present. Landing this job would enable her to do that. 

Truthfully, she was a bit under qualified for the gig. However, she was very personable, and had met Mr. Easton at the club while out with some sales executives from Nabisco when they sat at her table in the night club one evening. All it took was a few drinks, and few “oopsie, I dropped something” bending over moments in her tight black dress, and she was given an email account in which to submit her credentials. 

That evening, Nicole called out of work and went straight home to learn all she could about Nabsico and their product line.

“Oreos... Chips Ahoy... Easy Cheese.... mmmmm,” muttered Nicole while sitting quietly in front of her computer. Thoughts of her marijuana induced college binges, which seemed like such a distant memory, came rushing back to mind. 

“Oh, and Wheat Thins too. I guess they do have some healthy stuff,” said Nicole, almost unconsciously relieved. 

The next morning, Nicole picked up the phone and called Robert back. He was thrilled to hear from her and scheduled an interview for the following afternoon. A few days later, she heard back from Robert.

“Hi Nicole, this is Robert. How are this afternoon?”

“I’m excellent, how are you? I’d like to thank you again for the opportuni...”

“You can spare me the pleasantries, Nicole. The hiring committee loved you, and we’d like to make you an offer. It should arrive in the mail by tomorrow morning. If you’re interested, we’d like to have you start as soon as possible. The dollars and cents are identical to what we discussed in the intervi...”

“Can I start Monday?” 

“Why yes, you can! You took the next question right out of my mouth. Meet us here at the sales office at 7am. Remember Frank? You’ll be riding with him to check out some of your sales locations. It’s going to be a BUSY day. Pack a lunch... and maybe even dinner.”

“Sounds great!!” Nicole was overjoyed. This news couldn’t have been better. 

The weekend came and left, with Nicole giving her immediate notice of resignation at the day care. She decided to keep the waitressing job. It was only a matter of time before she made regular weekend bartender. Her news was greeted with congratulations and admiration from all those close to her, except her mother and trainer, Ellie. They both told her to be careful not to over indulge on the cookie company’s delicious products. 

Soon, Monday morning had arrived and Nicole showed up to work, dressed smartly in tight black pants and a business casual top. Frank was outside, anxiously awaiting her arrival. 

“Welcome aboard, Nicole. You can fill out some of the requisite paperwork on the road. We’ve got an abundance of stops to make.”

The two newly minted co-workers climbed inside Frank’s BMW and began their journey. The morning was a whirlwind experience for Nicole, journeying from Wal-Mart, to grocery store, to local convenience store. The time she spent in the shaking hands and meeting managers was matched only by the amount of time she spent driving, almost endlessly at some points. A small part of her worried about the prospect of traveling so much. There was no time to worry about that, she thought, as it would just be something for her to become accustomed to. This opportunity with Nabisco was too good to pass up. Nonetheless, she decided to pick Frank’s brain for some insight into the job.

“So do you spend most of the day on the road?”

“It depends. I’m usually glued to this car seat, or I’m glued to the chair in my office going over reports or on the phone. It’s a lot of stressing out and sitting around! But the pay is good” answered Frank earnestly, as he patted the steering wheel of his BMW. 

“I see,” said Nicole.

“Plus, you’ll never go hungry! You want a cookie?” asked Frank, as he reached down into the center console and pulled out a tin of mini Oreos. 

Nicole, was torn. She avoided sweets like the plague these days. However, she didn’t want to insult Frank, or the company that just hired her. The blond obliged, figuring a few mini Oreos couldn’t hurt her. 

“Plenty where that came from, so dig in!” said Frank, with a genuine jubilance in his voice.

Before Nicole knew it, the morning had passed, as had half the contents of the Oreo can through her mouth.

“You didn’t pack a lunch, did you?” said Frank, almost sarcastically.

Nicole hadn’t. She was in far too much of a hurry this morning to think of such things.

“Me neither. I never have time. I should be sponsored by McDonald’s at this point with the amount of freakin’ business I give this people. We sales people keep a roof over Ronald’s head.” 

Frank turned on his blinker and took a right into McDonald’s. He ordered his usual lunch of two cheeseburgers and a large fry. Nicole, opted for a salad.

“It’s a long way to the next stop, sweetheart, you’ll want more than that.”

And so the day went on. It was a 13 hour marathon of traveling, as they visited nearly 20 locations and had driven nearly 350 miles in total. This included another stop at McDonald’s and two stops for coffee and muffins at different Dunkin Donuts locations. 

“Alright Nicole, great job today. I hope the driving didn’t tire you out too badly. I’ll see you again tomorrow, bright and early!”

And with that, Nicole strolled over to her car, absolutely exhausted. How could she be so tired from sitting in a car all day? She hadn’t done anything physical. In fact, she felt absolutely sluggish. Could it have been from the explosion of grease and junk food she indulged on from mid-afternoon onward, all in an attempt to mask her hunger from missing breakfast and having such a light lunch? Her lunch at McDonald’s marked the first time she had ordered and finished a Big Mac since her sophomore year of college. 

Nicole got home that night, grabbed her gym bag, and promptly fell asleep on her couch. She was too wiped to even make it out the door. Before she knew it, morning had arrived. The beautiful blond felt refreshed, despite her 13 hour marathon of sedentary activity the previous day. Nicole rushed to work and Frank was again ready and eager to get on the road. 

“Forgot lunch again today, didn’t you?”

Shit. She had forgotten to pack a healthy meal with her today. 

“Yeah... I need to get used to this.”

“Don’t worry,” said Frank, “I have a morning pick-me up for you.”

Frank had half a dozen donuts under his arm, and a large French Vanilla ice coffee, with two sugars and extra cream in the other.

(Continued at post 51 on page three of this thread)


----------



## Mars

I like the way the story arc is looping full circle...I wonder how it will play out? I love the story, maxymumspyder, and I hope you find the inspiration to create more works in future. I'm looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## J34

Seems like she is going to gain quite a bit of weight from her job. Would like to hear descriptions of how it changes her body/clothes/life throughout the process.


----------



## morepushing13

excellent story. I can't wait to see the end


----------



## maxymumspyder

_3 new chapters in 3 days. I must say, I've had a creative explosion lately. Anyways, I hope that everyone enjoys this chapter. I finished the last few paragraphs as my eyes were closing. Assuming I can keep this up, there should be more parts coming very soon!_

*Part 18*

Yeah, I know babe. I feel like its been forever since Ive seen you too. Ive just been so busy lately. I mean, things are going great here, but Im getting worked like a dog.

Nicole leaned back in her office chair and rest her right hand on her belly, lightly rubbing its soft and round shape unconsciously while chatting on the phone with her relatively new boyfriend of 5 months, Joe.

Youre right, youre right. I am working too much. But at least I got a raise, already, right? I mean, jeez... its only been a little over 5 months since I started and they already gave me a 5K bump in salary. I guess Im setting records in this sales area!

The blond leaned forward in her chair toward her desk, grabbing the 32 ounce french vanilla ice coffee, now filled with 2 shots of espresso, extra cream, and four sugars, that she often used to power through long days like this one. In this position, her palid and ever so slightly adipose belly caused her style and tight red shirt to ride up ever so slightly.

Well, hopefully I can be out of here by 5:30 tonight so I can see you. Where do you want to go dinner?

Nicole paused, as if cut off by Joe on the other end of the line.

A gym trip does sound good, but doesnt a fresh bubble bath with your hot girlfriend sound even bet... Oh shit, I think Franks coming into my office, I have to run! Ill see you tonight, Joey.

And with that, Nabiscos newest sales superstar hung up the phone and greeted her office superior.

Hey Nic, sorry to bug you. But theres an emergency.

Nicoles heart sank, she knew this phrase just added 2 hours to her work day. She knew she had a long day ahead of her.

Whats up, Frank? retorted Nicole, with as much enthusiasm as she could muster.

Just got a call from a 7-Eleven manager 2 hours from here down in Franklin. You remember that one? Next to the movie theater?

Nicoles heart sank even further. Between all the paperwork she had yet to finish, the driving involved, and the traffic shed likely be up against, she wouldnt be getting home until at least 8:30pm.

Yeah, I do. Let me guess, theyre out of snacks for the Harry Potter opening night tonight, arent they? And none of the drivers can make a stop there? Wouldnt a full delivery be better

No one in the area for that, Nic. We wont be able to get a shipment out until Monday. And most of that gas stations business is selling snacks for people to smuggle in. So I need you to get down there with a couple of cases and help them stock the shelves, said Frank in a matter of fact tone.

Nicole nodded. She knew all to well the trend of sneaking ones own snacks into the movie theater. The sales superstar did so a few weeks ago when she appeased Joes inner comic book nerd and treated him to the Green Lantern. Only for Nicole, she didnt have to pay for her Nabisco treats. She had two boxes of them sitting on her coffee table at home.

No sweat, Frank. Just let me grab my lunch first and Ill head out, replied Nicole, looking forward to the delicious and healthy salad she had prepared the evening before. She had recently vowed to stop eating fast food and take out so much. This salad was to mark day 1 of Nicoles quest to bring her own lunch.

No can do, sweetheart. If youre going to make it down there, you need to go now. Youll have to get something on the road. I cant thank you enough for doing this. You are truly saving our ass, said Frank with palpable level of gratitude in his voice. I dont know what wed do without you. Heres a token of appreciation from Robert and I for doing this.

Frank slipped Nicole a 20 dollar Dunkin Donuts gift card, wrapped in a 50 dollar bill.

Lunch and dinner on us, today.

Nicole thanked Frank for the token of gratitude and got up from her chair. She couldnt believe how sore and stiff she felt, despite not partaking in any physical activity. In fact, she hadnt partaken in any physical activity in over six weeks, which coincidentally, was the last time she stepped into the gym. It wasnt even for one of Ellies spin classes, or the Cross Fit classes they offered that she was beginning to fall in love with before taking the new job. Nicoles last foray into the realm of exercise was a half hour jog on the treadmill, in which she spent 20 minutes of it walking.

The blond grabbed her large ice coffee off the desk and finished it with a straw slurping gulp, making that loud, very un-lady like noise, that little children make when finishing a a milkshake. Nicole tugged at her sides of her tight red shirt, to conceal her softening sides, which were exposed as she sat up from her chair. With that, Nicole grabbed her keys, said good bye to office secretaries, and made her way to the car.

The secretaries looked each other, the older of the two said, I think Nicole has been gaining weight!

The other answered, of course she has... they ALL do eventually!

Nicole climbed into her car and began the dreaded two-hour drive to the 7-Eleven for an emergency restocking of the shelves. She encountered little traffic at first, which was good, as she was hoping to get this over with as quickly as possible. Unfortunately, traffic woes were the least of Nicoles woes at this point. She was hungry. In fact, ravenous was a more accurate description.

In the 5 months since Nicole took the job at Nabisco, her eating habits had been altered drastically. Ellie and the rest of the trainers at the gym always stressed the importance of eating numerous meals throughout the day, each a small portion, in order to keep her metabolism firing on all cylinders. The frequency with which Nicole had varied wildly depending on the day. She often found herself eating on the run, usually something quick and greasy, as a means to keep herself functioning throughout the day. She found herself with little time for breakfast in the morning. The lean, fat burning machine that Nicole had sculpted through intelligent nutrition strategies and a dedicated fitness regiment was beginning to falter.

After an hour of driving, Nicole noticed a Wendys sign at the exit ahead. This was a great chance for her to finally have her long awaited lunch.

Welcome to Wendys, how can I help you?

Hi, yeah. Can I get a chicken Caesar salad please?

As she spoke the words, Nicoles stomach growled back at her in anger. A salad at this point in the day was not going to be enough for the traveling business woman.

Anything else today?

No, that will do it!

With that, Nicole pulled up to the window and paid for her salad. She pulled into an empty parking space and began to eat. She devoured the entire salad in under five minutes.

Shit, Nicole whispered to herself. It seemed as if the roar in her stomach was louder than before. The salad just wasnt enough to satisfy her hunger. She turned the key ignition and drove from the parking space.

Welcome to Wendys, how can I help you?

Hi... uhhh.... Can I have 2 junior bacon cheeseburgers, a large french fry, and a 4 piece chicken nugget with extra barbecue sauce please?

Will that do it??? replied the voice, recognizing Nicoles voice from her previous order six minutes earlier.

Ummm.. And a large diet coke.

Minutes later, Nicole was elbow deep in her Wendys bag, unraveling her burgers while ravenously cramming french fries down her throat. Like an animal that hadnt eaten in days, Nicole devoured her calorie laden meal, suspending her chewing only to rehydrate with her sugary beverage. Seven minutes later, Nicoles second lunch was finished. She let out a loud belch, signifying the end of the meal.

Oooof... Thats not very ladylike, Nic, said the blond to herself.

She reached to the drivers side visor and pulled it down. What looked back at her was shocking.

Nicole had ketchup and mustard stains on the corners of her mouth. She wiped those clean, and for the first time, recognized her cheeks were a bit fuller than they were when she started at Nabisco a few months earlier.

Man, I was a pig, Nicole said, with concern.
 
The Wendys patron smiled, checking her to teeth to make sure there wasnt any food stuck between them. She picked a small piece of chicken out from between two of her front teeth.

Thats better.

But it wasnt better. Nicole looked down at her red shirt, which had ridden up enough to reveal a solid roll of pale, un-toned flesh, peaking through. She found a significant barbecue sauce stain where her red top met and slightly exposed belly.

Awww... what the hell.

Nicole wasnt sure which she should be more concerned about, the barbecue sauce or the disappearance of her rock hard abdominals. The past five months had been a whirlwind, and aside from a recent tightening in some of her clothes, she hadnt noticed that there was some significant beginning to happen to her body. Corporate Nicole was slowly taking on College Nicoles shape.

With the swab of a wet napkin, the remnants of gluttony on her clothing was undone. Unfortunately for her, the remnants of gluttony on her body was anything BUT undone. Nicole grabbed a handful of her jelly roll and sighed.

This job is making me fat.... again. Gym is DEFINITELY happening tonight

Soon after that sobering admission, Nicole was back on the road again and heading toward her destination. Within an hour, she had reached the 7-Eleven. She climbed out of the car, suddenly aware of every roll and bulge that formed underneath her clothes as her body contorted to get out of the car.

Why the hell am I so lethargic... and sore, Nicole said out loud, she walked to the back of the car and opened the trunk. Inside, she picked up the box of Nabisco treats and walked inside the store.

Boy, am I glad to see you, Nicole!

No problem, Rick, feigned Nicole. She was not happy about having to make the drive. The blond saleswoman placed the heavy box of candies on the counter. It was at this point that Nicole noted that she was not only packing on fat, but she was losing some strength as well. The walk from the car to the store was exhausting for her arm muscles, as she almost dropped the box multiple times.

An hour later and Nicole had finally restocked the store with enough of her companys products to last the movie premier weekend. She spent another 45 minutes going through paperwork and setting up another future orders so that she would never have to make the two hour drive again. Rick, the store manager, watched Nicoles inflated rear end sway back and forth as she left the store and went to her car.

Man, you think Nicoles packed on some pounds or what? I mean, she still looks good. But she was in super good shape before. Her belly was hanging over her pants while she was bent over restocking that low shelf, lamented Rick to his cashier.

Oh, no doubt. Id still give her the business though. She needs to lay off her own product though!

As she feared, Nicole sat in traffic for well over an hour, in addition to the other two hours she needed to spend driving back up to the office. She stopped at a Dunkin Donuts partway home for a small coffee and a sausage, egg, and cheese, despite it being almost 5pm. Nicole did not arrive back at the office until almost 7pm.

Im real sorry, Joe. I got sent out on another goose chase. Luckily, Im in the office for the rest of the week. But I do have a bunch of paperwork I have to file tonight. I miss you, though!

I miss you too, Nic. I really just want to see you. No chance of me seeing you tonight, is there?

Not tonight. Im going straight to bed after I take care of these orders. Im sorry again we missed each other.

Ehh, Im used to it, replied Joe in a sad tone.

The two exchanged good byes and Nicole got to started finishing the days paperwork. She snacked unconsciously on Oreos as she typed away, almost forgetting about her adipose discoveries from earlier in the day.

Nicole finally made it home at 8pm that evening. Once again, she found herself famished. Too tired to prepare her own meal, Nicole ordered out, opting for a small pepperoni pizza. She ate a quarter of it and immediately fell asleep on her couch.

The growing blond did not make it to the gym.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 19*

“Back again, Nicole?”

Nicole reached into the candy bowl on Frank’s desk, grabbing handful of Reese’s mini peanut cups. She held maybe six or seven in on hand. Almost as if she wasn’t in control, she quickly unsheathed one and shoved it in her mouth. 

“I jush cawn’t ged enuff...”

“Swallow your food first, sweetheart,” Frank said, with some level of moderate disgust. 

*Gulp*

“Sorry, I was a saying. I just can’t get enough of this stuff! I know I shouldn’t be eating Hershey products, but these things are like crack cocaine,” said Nicole, as she began to unwrap another chocolate and peanut butter weight buster. 

“Hey, there’s nothing wrong with a little bit of variety! Besides, I’m a boss. No one will mind. When someone above me rolls in and stops by my office, I’ll change the candy out.”

Nicole shoved another candy in her mouth. This time, she finished chewing before opening her mouth to speak. 

“Well, I hope they force you to switch out to apples, because I’m addicted to these! This is a slippery slope!”

Frank nodded. “Well, you know Nic, you don’t have to eat them all! You can save some for the others in the office,” he replied, semi serious. 

Nicole smiled sheepishly and turned bright red for a moment. She had been burning through Frank’s chocolate supply at an alarming rate. In fact, she had been eating EVERYTHING at an alarming rate. Nicole had long slipped down whatever slippery slope she once found herself atop.

“Well, I guess I should get back to crunching those numbers!” Nicole said, trying to avoid the topic of her ridiculous gluttony.

“Yeah, not a bad idea. You’re doing great though. Should be some bright things in your future,” Frank said, earnestly. It was true. NIcole was going above and beyond all of her sales bench marks. She had gotten off to a great start Nabisco.

Nicole smiled, grabbed another handful of Reese’s peanut butter cups, and walked away.

“My God, she is growing into this role,” Frank whispered to himself, shocked at the site of Nicole’s ass sauntering back to her office. 

Ever the successful saleswoman, Nicole went back to her office and sat in front of the computer. She continued munching on the mimi Reese’s candy aimlessly, as she went through her sales numbers for the week. 

Nicole was wearing black pin striped dress pants, that were as fashionable as they were sexy. Only, the latter was an effect that was missing in her wardrobe. The pants looked as if they were painted on. The size of her thighs challenged the seams of the pants, making it seem as if the pants were a sausage casing, holding together the beef of her upper legs. The vertical pinstripes were obscured a bit, closest to her, taking a sharp and aggressive bend, like a San Francisco city street, around the bend of her overly burgeoning buns. 

Not be outdone by her overly pear shaped lower half, Nicole’s middle had also done it’s share of growing. Her belly was in a violent battle with the front of her dress pants, peaking it’s head over the waistband, and threatening to leave the confines of the size 8 dress pants behind. The fact that she was sitting at her computer did little to obscure the thick roll that developed when at her desk. Nicole’s tummy lard was flanked all around by a meaty muffin top that leaked over the circumference of her pants like water overflowing from a clogged sink. Each ounce of fat, doing it’s job lifting up Nicole’s white button down dress shirt up ever so slightly, revealing pale and untanned flesh. 

The sexy and well sculpted abdominals that NIcole had worked so hard on at the gym were now a thing of the past. Her belly not only lolled lazily over her dress pants, it fought a dogged fight against the buttons of her shirt. Each exhale strained the buttons further, actually providing a slight peak of untoned blubber with each breath. 

Nicole’s white, button down dress shirt was comically restrictive on her. Her arms, which were crafted through hours of personal training sessions, had lost all sense of musculature as well. Her upper arms were beginning to take on the same quality of her thighs in the pants. Nicole’s arms were straining the sleeves of the size extra small shirt, which had been purchased quite a few pounds and gym sessions ago. The only solace Nicole could take comfort in was the fact her chest had managed to pick up a few pounds, which was better than her last foray in fatness in college, as she could now more than fill out a B-cup bra... a near 38-B, to be exact. 

The blond continued eating her chocolates, throwing each one in her mouth aimlessly, not realizing the damage that she was doing to herself. Sure, each morning Nicole looked in the mirror, and saw a growing double chin and chipmunk cheeks looking back at her, she made promises to go back to the gym. She made promises to herself to eat right, after spending almost six minutes trying to squeeze herself into a pair of size 4 dress pants, then a size 6 skirt, then finally the size 8s that she just picked up six weeks early. 

Unfortunately her job just wouldn’t allow her to follow through on those promises. Nicole was working 10 hour days at a minimum, and sometimes upwards of 12 or 13 on busier days. She was probably working harder than she needed to in an effort to impress her bosses. This was great, as she was making better money than she ever had before. Her efforts were working. However, there were consequences. Nicole was destroying her figure, all in the name of her career, and was powerless to stop it. 

“Ugh... these are so tight,” Nicole said, as she stopped typing and reached an idle hand down to unbutton her dress pants. Her belly came rushing out with force, causing the zip to move downward, exposing her pallid pot belly between the flaps of her pants. If you looked closely enough, the sight of her pale blue satin panties was visible, being crushed under the weight of her bulbous belly. 

“Ahhh.. that’s better,” said Nicole. Despite being dressed well, Nicole’s current office look wasn’t fashionable. The blond’s lack of gym commitment, combined with her erratic eating schedule, which was typically littered with high levels of fat, had served to absolutely destroy her metabolism. As she looked down at her deep navel she was reminded at how her weight spiraled out of control in college. 

“I really hope that article isn’t right that I read.”

Nicole thought back to an article in Cosmo she had read a few days earlier, describing how a woman’s metabolism begins to slow down as she hits her mid twenties. She knew the damage she had done to herself was reaching a critical point. Had she destroyed her metabolism to point where it could never be brought back? Was she well on her way to a slippery slope of fatness? Could... could she get bigger than she was... in college!?!

“Got to get back to work,” Nicole said with reassurance. It was only a little temporary office weight. She would be back into fighting shape in no time... She hoped. 

2 hours went had passed and Nicole was making excellent progress on her afternoon work. She had even managed to talk to Joe for a few minutes on Google chat, which always brightened her day. Things were going well, despite the fact she hadn’t spent much time with him the past few months. Joe had gone back to school two hours away for his masters, and was quite busy in his own right. Nonetheless, he really cared for Nicole, and talked to her each and every night, even though it had been almost 8 weeks since the two last saw one another.

“Hey Nicole, you remember Doug from corporate marketing, correct?” asked Frank, startling her and awakening her from zoned out state. 

“Uhhh, yeah yeah. Hi Doug. It’s nice to meet you again, what can I help you guys with,” blurted out Nicole, rising up from her desk chair. 

She was greeted with a peculiar look from both men. They were staring directly at her pot belly and visible panties. Nicole turned bright red with embarrassment.

“Uhh, is right now a bad time, Nicole?” asked Frank, flabbergasted and yet, oddly curious as to how fat his star employee had gotten.

“Ummm... Uhhh,” Nicole was frozen, as she feverishly tried to button her pants back up. However, there was a problem. She had spent the entire afternoon quietly snacking away as she mined data at her desk. Nicole’s grazing had caused her to become more bloated than normal, and suddenly, the pants that were a significant chore to get on this morning would no longer fasten in this moment of great peril. 

“Can, I.. uhhh... ugggghhhhhhhhhh.... *grunt* meet you guys later?” labored Nicole. By the time she looked up, the two men had left the office. 

“I thought she was the hot one, Frank? She’s kinda chunky.”

“She was... and still sort of is. You know how this position goes, right? They all end up porking out. She’s a super dedicated worker and deserves the promotion.”
The marketing director sighed, “I believe you, Frank.”

Nicole never left her office, she was simply too embarrassed. She finished her paperwork soon after 6pm, and even managed to call Joe, careful not to reveal her embarrassing moment to her boyfriend. She was relieved that she would finally be seeing him again in two weeks. Shortly after talking to Joe, she began to think about dinner. 

A half hour later, Nicole was at one of the most popular local restaurants in town, picking up an order for take out. It was at this moment that she recognized a voice she hadn’t heard in months.

“Nic, is that you?” said Ellie, Nicole’s favorite fitness instructor from the gym.

“Oh... uhhh, hey Ellie!”

Ellie took one look at Nicole and was absolutely shocked. It was as if she had gone pear shape over night, sporting thick, stocky thighs and a set of matronly hips. Her eyes traveled up further to Nicole’s belly, which was round, soft, and clearly devoid of any tone. 

“Oh wow... I... wow... I barely recogniz... What.. Nicole... What’s happened to you?” blurted Ellie, with an air of concern.

“I... what do you mean?” Nicole’s response was clearly stand-offish. 

“Well, I haven’t seen you in months, and it looks like your job is keeping you.. occupied,” said Ellie, as she stroked Nicole’s husky upper arms. 

“Well, I’ve been a bit busy. Haven’t seen you in awhile. I’m coming back though! Do you have any openings in your class next week” said Nicole, easing up a bit in her response.

“Sweetheart... I hate to break this to you.. but you might be a bit, uhhhh, overweight for my class,” said Ellie with concern. 

“Oh.” Nicole had nothing else to say, or offer. 

“But there are plenty of beginner classes you can take! You took the weight off before, right? Maybe I can help.”

“Yeah, maybe,” said Nicole. She was beyond dejected. “Well, I should get going now, my order looks like it’s ready.”

“Okay, Nicole. You take care of yourself. Seriously.” Again, Ellie’s response was one of her concern. She immediately regretted the tone she took with Nicole upon seeing her for the first time. Ellie thought Nicole was such a sweet girl. To her, it was a shame that she was porking out like so many career oriented girls in their mid 20s had before. 

That night, Nicole made it home. She was partially upset, moderately depressed, and fully embarrassed by all the terrible things that happened that day. Still, this did not stop her from purchasing a jumbo order of 30 buffalo wings from the local eatery. Just then, her phone rang. 

“Hey Nicole, it’s Frank. Sorry to bother you so late. I just wanted to let you know we’re going to promote you and bump up your pay another 12%. You’ve been a model employee and we appreciate your efforts.”

Nicole’s sour mood turned quickly and she thanked Frank profusely on the food. It was at that moment that she felt hunger pains in her stomach. The blond ended the conversation and dug into her chicken wings. Immediately, she was reminded of her restrictive clothing.

“Fuck this,” said Nicole. She stripped down to her matching blue satin bra and string panty set. She looked positively portly in the underwear, as the strings dug deeply into her skin. 8 months ago, this matching underwear set would have brought most men to their knees. Now, it looked comically out of place on her chubby body. 

Nicole sat down, her thighs squishing together and spreading out on the couch, while her corpulent pot belly rested lazily on top of them, completely obscuring the view of her underwear. It was at this point that she began to go to work. Ravenously stuffing her face while simultaneously satisfying her hunger. Nicole threw caution to the wind, only stopping to take a sip from the Budweiser on her coffee table and let out the occasional belch. 

“This is so good.”

The blond was making a mess, though she didn’t care, feeling almost orgasmic about the over indulging she was doing in her underwear. All thoughts of the gym, which she had again vowed to go to on after running into Ellie, had gone out the window. Consumed by her hunger, Nicole was unaware that she was getting buffalo sauce and bleu cheese over the sides of her mouth, porky belly, and beefy thighs. Twenty minutes later and the 30 wings were finished. 

“What have I done????”

Nicole examined herself. Gone were the defined biceps, triceps, abdominal muscles, quadriceps, and calf muscles. In their place were pudgy upper arms, roly-poly thighs, cankles, and plumping gut that had washed over her once proud abs like a grape juice stain on a handmade oriental rug. The college porker had returned with a vengeance. Her fat cells had remembered their rightful place on her once perfect figure. She even had some new, red stretch marks on her sides to boot. 

“Jesus, I can’t stop myself.”

It was at that moment that Nicole decided to do something she hadn’t done in ages. She went to the bathroom and stepped on the scale. 

“Here goes nothing.”

“159.9 pounds!??! What!?!??!?!”

She had gained nearly 33 pounds since joining the Nabisco team. She knew it was bad, however, now she had proof. Nicole hadn’t been completely in denial, as she knew her body had changed. However, other than updating her wardrobe three times in 6 months, she hadn’t really thought about it, at least not in any detail. Nicole was avoiding the scale, because she knew the results would be sobering. She buried herself in work as a means to avoid facing the consequences of her poor life style choices. 

Nicole took one last look in the mirror. The chubby cheeked, buffalo sauce stained visage that looked back at her was frightening one. College Nicole was back, only now, she was known as Career Nicole... And unless something drastic happened, this blubbery workaholic may be here to stay.

(Continued in post 56 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Great work, love this update! Nothing like a sexy office chubby!


----------



## maxymumspyder

Thank you. If it wasn't for an Irene related power outage, I would have had another part up.


----------



## morepushing13

Can't wait to see the next piece! Great stuff!


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 20*

“You’re kidding me, right Joe?” Nicole pleaded, into her cell phone. 

“I’m so sorry, Nic. I really am. I just can’t make it home this weekend. I have way too much work piled up here at school,” countered Joe, through the phone. 

Nicole reached across her coffee table and opened a Budweiser. This was a beverage selection that was becoming more and more common for the former college partier, turned career oriented woman. 

“It’s been so long since I’ve seen you though,” pouted Nicole. “All I want to do is just cuddle with you and watch a movie.”

“Yeah, cuddling... you did a lot of that last time,” retorted Joe. He was referring to 8 weeks earlier, when he and Nicole were last together. He was expecting a wild night of passionate love making. Instead, Joe was treated to a night of Nicole snoring on the couch, with her then 140 pound frame, testing the limits of the bland nightwear. At that point, Nicole had gained 13 pounds since they began dating. Joe certainly noticed. He had not, however, seen the following 19.9 pounds she added in the two months that ensued afterward.

“What the hell does that mean, Joe?” Nicole knew exactly what it meant. Truthfully, she felt terrible about that evening. Unfortunately, after working a 65 hour week, she could not summon the energy for sex. The extra 13 pounds of fat she had added due to poor diet and forgoing exercise also did not help with her energy levels 8 weeks. The 33 pounds of pork she had added total was really impacting her energy levels now. 

“I’m sorry, Nic. I am. I do miss you,” said Joe.

“If you missed me so fucking much, you would come see me right now,” added Nicole. She was so upset that she couldn’t see her boyfriend that she was hellbent on channeling her emotions into anger. Nicole was going to start a fight. 

“This is not the time to fight. I don’t have time for this. You sound like you’ve been drinking anyways. Get some rest, and we’ll talk tomorrow night.”

“You’re right, Joe. I don’t have time for this. Fuck you,” and with that, Nicole angrily hung up the phone. 

The blossoming blond walked around her apartment for another half hour, steaming about the conversation she had earlier with her boyfriend. Nicole did care about him, and she did understand why he was so busy. He was in the one year MBA program at one of the best business schools in the region. Joe often talked about marriage with Nicole, buying a house, and eventually starting a family. He appeared to care deeply for her. 

Regrettably, Nicole kept drinking and only become more angry. She on to Facebook, only to get a message from an old friend. It was “Hot” Rob.

“Hey Nicole, heard from Amanda that you lived out here now. I’m in town for business for the night. If you want we should meet up and grab a drink. PS - Your profile picture is fucking hot,” said Nicole, as she read the message out loud. Her profile picture was quite hot. It was over her formerly ripped body, in a bikini, right before she started her job at Nabisco. 

“Hmmm...”

Nicole typed in a response, smiled, and walked toward her bedroom. She had a plan. 

Ninety minutes later, and Nicole finally arrived at an upscale martini bar, roughly 15 minutes from her apartment. It was one of the nicest places in the downtown area, so she dressed up quite nicely. 

“There you are!” said Rob, eyeing over Nicole. She was wearing a figure hugging, black cocktail dress. It was quite a stunning look on her, as it was cut just below mid thigh and showed off her modest B-cups. 

Nicole went in for a hug. She felt a pang of guilt going to see Rob like this. However, what’s wrong with a couple of drinks between friends? What did it matter if, at their physical peaks, the two had an undeniable chemistry? 

“It’s great to see you, Rob. You look great,” Nicole said, ignoring her guilt and giving into the honesty of her primal desires. 

“You too,” said the well-dressed Rob. 

Immediately, the old hook-up buddies sat down and discussed old times. They conveniently skipped over the episode where Nicole was blubbering around in her bikini, making a drunken 158 pound fool of herself in front of all their old high school friends. They also skipped the topic of Amanda, who had dated Rob for a brief period right before Nicole left for Spain. 

“Hey, I’m going to run to the rest room. I’ll be right back,” said Nicole. 

Nicole went to the bathroom to check her cell phone. She wanted to see if Joe had left a message apologizing to her. Unfortunately, she found no such message on her phone. 

“Fuck him.”

As Nicole was walking back, Rob took a closer look at her body. Something just didn’t look right about the way she was dressed. Her breasts, which were always modest in size, looked surprisingly good. Nicole’s middle looked quite tight and toned tucked into the black dress as well. But something just didn’t seem right. It was as if her body wasn’t in proportion. 

Rob first Nicole’s arms looked devoid of any muscle tone, a far cry from some of her bikini photos she posted on Facebook, flexing with some friends under the warm summer sun. In fact, her upper arms looked downright beefy, as if they belonged to someone 30 pounds heavier than the slim torso he saw in the black dress. 

There was an unexpected thickness to Nicole’s thighs, just below the hem of the sexy black dress. Surely, those couldn’t be the legs of someone spending five or six nights per week in the gym. The thick, sausage like thighs looked like they belonged to a woman that frequented Wal-Mart for her styles. Further down, her calves were thick, forming an a muffin top like roll of chunk around her high heels, in same way that a pair of tight jeans does to waist of an individual two sizes to big to fit in them. 

Perplexed, Rob continued to sip on his martini. Maybe it was just the alcohol affecting his judgment? He decided to forget about the anomalies in Nicole’s figure and continued the catch-up conversation. 

“So, do you still have a boyfriend? Amanda was telling me you had one,” asked Rob, quite coyly. 

The martinis were really beginning to have an effect on Nicole’s judgment. She thought briefly before giving her answer to Rob. Joe had not yet texted her back, and she was still fuming from the conversation they had earlier. 

“Yeah... I don’t know... we’re a bit on the outs. We’ll see. He’s nice enough,” said Nicole, clearly unsure of how to answer the question. 

Rob laughed at her and poked her side. Something just didn’t seem right about what he felt. The texture of Nicole’s middle did not match the visual of her middle. Again, Rob shrugged off the inconsistency and continued on with the conversation. 

“Sounds like you guys are doing greeeeeaaaaatttt.....” said Rob, with an incredible level of sarcasm in his voice.

“Yeah. So uhhh, what are you doing in town?” countered Nicole, quickly trying to change the subject. 

“Just in town this weekend for business, I leave tomorrow afternoon. You should see the sweet hotel room they hooked me up with. It’s like.. a 5 minute walk from here, tops.” 

Rob looked Nicole square in the eyes as he uttered the last sentence with the utmost confidence. He knew exactly what he wanted, and tonight, he wanted to have sex with Nicole. 

“Oh really?” said Nicole, the power of the martinis impairing her decision making, possibly putting her relationship with Joe in jeopardy. 

“Yeah, why don’t we finish these and go check it out? We can get some champagne delivered up to the room,” asserted Rob.

Again, something just didn’t look right to Rob. Her face lacked the high cheekbone structure and elegant features he remembered from high school, or from her postings on Facebook. The visage looking back at him was more reminiscent of the fat girl that took a volleyball to the gut on the beach. This was the face of the fat, portly Nicole. Not the finely tuned smoke show he once fooled around with back in high school, or the girl he was excited to see tonight. The slight double chin, the rounded cheeks, and even the slight traces of acne underneath her makeup did not seem like features that belonged to someone with such a fit torso. Rob did his best to shake it off, as he took another swig from his martini and placed it down on the table. 

“Man, these are strong!” said Rob, internally blaming Nicole’s inconsistence appearance on his alcohol intake. 

“Yeah, they are... Why don’t we go back to your hotel room?” 
&#8232;Nicole had made the leap of faith. She was on the road to cheating on Joe. It didn’t matter though, she only had one thing on her brain. Nicole wanted to have sex with “Hot” Rob.

They quickly left the bar and made their way to the hotel. Nicole noted how winded she felt. She blamed it on the booze as the pair boarded the hotel elevator and went to Rob’s room. 

The door flew open to Rob’s room and the two made their way in aggressively, kissing one another passionately as the door shut behind them. Rob grabbed Nicole and picked her up. Immediately, he knew something was wrong. It was as if his strength had been sapped from him. 

“Everything okay, Rob?” said Nicole with concern. 

“Yeah, ummm.. I don’t know, I guess I didn’t expect you to be so...”

“So what?”

“Uhhh... hot.”

The truth was, Rob didn’t expect her to be so heavy. It was all starting to come together for him now. His next move was to undress her. 

“Ohhhh, taking what you want,” said Nicole, blissfully unaware of what was going to happen next. 

Rob adeptly unzipped the back of her dress and pulled it off of her, noting how difficult it was to move the dress the further it went down her body. What was before him explained all the discrepancies he had noticed in Nicole’s figure. 

“What the hell...”

“What’s wrong?” said Nicole, panicked. 

Conveniently, there was a full length mirror looking back at her. 

“Shit... my spanx!” Nicole forgot she had put them on before going out. It was the only way to get her body into the size 8 cocktail dress. 

There she was, with her dress in a pile at her feet, standing in a pair of spanx and a black strapless bra. Before Nicole could utter another word, Rob began to pull the spanx off her body. 

“What do we have here?” asked Rob, knowing just what the answer would be. 

“Hold on, I’ll help you,” said Nicole, hoping Rob wouldn’t mind the last minute wardrobe addition she made in order to help hide the physical truth from him. After struggling for a few minutes, she was finally free from the spanx. She felt a great relief, as she was finally able to breath normally for the first time all evening. 

“Phhew... that’s better,” Nicole said in relief. 

“Is it?” replied Rob. 

Nicole began to turn red, realizing just what he was referring to. Nicole’s inflated figure was on full display for him to see. She stood their, vulnerable in her strapless black bra, and mismatched, bland white panties. She had just purchased the underwear at Target a day or two earlier. It was the comfortable granny style, made of pale white cotton with small, pale purple flowers littering the surface area of the underwear. Nicole’s blubbery and alcohol bloated belly crested over the top of the cheap cotton underwear, causing the waist band to fold under the brunt of her gut. 

“Why wouldn’t it be?” Nicole said, inching closer to Rob as he backed away. 

Rob couldn’t believe how badly he had been hoodwinked. Nicole looked exactly like she did that drunken afternoon on the beach two months ago. In fact, she looked even fatter and more pathetic, as she stood their in the nerdy looking pair of underwear and black bra, with pockets of fat erupting where ever the garments pinched her. 

“Umm... I guess you don’t update Facebook all that much, do you?” quipped Rob. 

Nicole just stood their, completely speechless, with her pulpy and cellulite thighs touching each other helpless, all the way down to her knees. At was at this moment that guilt began to wash over. She was stripped to her underwear, in front of another man that wasn’t Joe. She quickly grabbed her black dress and rushed to the bathroom to put her clothes back on. 

“Oh my god, what am I doing?!” panicked Nicole. She quickly squeezed back into the dress. Only there was one problem, it didn’t fit.

“Hey Nic, I think you need this,” said Rob, as he opened the door part way and handed Nicole her spanx. 

“Thanks.” Nicole couldn’t have been more embarrassed at this point. She quickly got dressed, now painfully aware of every pound of fat she had destroyed her formerly athletic frame with. The worst part was, she this was the SECOND TIME she had blimped out. 

“Hey Rob, I think I’m just going to go. Thanks for the drinks.” 

And with that, Nicole waddled out of the hotel room. Knowing that she was a bit too intoxicated to drive, she stopped off at a diner to help soak up the alcohol with a late night snack. 

Nicole sat in the diner silently, thinking of all the things that had changed in her life. She had once gotten fat, then lost the weight, then got into fantastic shape and landed an amazing job, and now she was gaining all the weight back again. She felt so out of control, despite having a wonderful boyfriend and a great job. A great job that helped her pack on 33 pounds. 

Two hours later, Nicole finally made it home. She stripped out of the dress and her spanx immediately. She texted Joe, telling him how much she loved him and how sorry she was about the fight earlier. Nicole was careful not too mention what had actually happened. 

Clad still in only her underwear, Nicole grabbed a hold of her gelatinous belly and gave it a shook.

“Well, on the bright side, you kept me from ruining my relationship and banging Rob. Thanks, pot belly.”

Nicole patted her belly one more time, missing the formerly rock hard abs that used to be in its place. At that moment, she had an idea, but not one that gave her a good feeling. It had been two weeks since she weighed herself and discovered that she had hit 159 pounds. The blond was able to take solace in the fact that she wasn’t over 160 pounds. Tonight, she was going to check her weight again, just to reassure herself. 

The panty wearing princess bent over and reached for the scale under her bed, taking not of the two thick rolls that formed while she was in that position. Upon retrieving it, she took a deep breath, and stepped on it. 

“Well, it’s official. This is the fattest I have ever been in my life... Good bye 150s.”

The number 164.4 was staring back at her in angry, red digits.

(Continued in post 60 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

another great piece, I love this story!


----------



## Mac5689

maxymumspyder said:


> Thank you. If it wasn't for an Irene related power outage, I would have had another part up.



Irene knocked my power out for about 17 hours, but the Cable, which is how I get the Internet just came back on. I'm in NY.


----------



## maxymumspyder

Yeah, I only lost power for a shade over 10 hours. I live in the Boston area. We didn't get it too bad, as compared to other parts of New England and New York.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*Part 21*

Alright, lots to get done today, Nicole! First, some breakfast, Nicole said to herself, reminding her of the busy Saturday afternoon she had ahead of herself. 

The holiday season was officially in full swing. Professionally, it had been an excellent year for Nicole. She had been working at Nabisco for just over a year. Before Thanksgiving, Nicole received yet another raise, making that three in one single calendar year. Her sales figures were off the chart. Unfortunately, so were the fluctuations in her weight. 

Nearly four months had past since Nicoles infamous night in the hotel with Rob. She struggled with the guilt of that evening. The blond couldnt believe how close she was to cheating on her loving boyfriend, Joe, with a shallow high school crush. Nicole was thankful she was able to exercise restraint that night. Or at least thats what she told herself. 

The truth was, had Rob not been disgusted by the 33 pounds she had packed on, they would have had sex. Deep down, Nicole knew this to be true. However, she was too proud to ever admit it. Furthermore, she was too scared to ever admit to Joe that she even ended up in a hotel room with Rob. It was a memory she chose to suppress. 

The advances in Nicoles professional life had afforded her a bit more of a lavish lifestyle. Nabsicos star employee had recently purchased and moved into a home. While it was no mansion, it was an excellent starter property located in a very nice neighborhood. For a 20something professional, Nicole was advancing quite quickly. Also, blonds taste for alcohol had evolved beyond Budweiser. She had recently become a connoisseur of wine, sticking mostly to merlots. 

Nicoles relationship with Joe had improved a bit in the past four months. She made more of an effort to be available to him. Their schedules still prevented them from seeing each other with any frequency. They had only spent four weekends together in the past four months. It had been just over a month since they last saw each other. Even their sex life had improved, though, it was nowhere near as active as when she weighed 127 pounds and went to the gym 5 to 6 days per week. Still, there was a closeness she felt with Joe, and vice versa. It was comfortable. 

_This looks good, _Nicole thought to herself. 

The blond reached into the fridge and pulled out a container of chicken alfredo and package with 3 bread sticks. It was leftover from last nights trip to the Oliver Garden for take out. As she shut the refrigerator door, a slip of paper with some dates and figures stared back to her. &#8232;&#8232;

10/15: 168 lbs (START OF DIET)
10/22: 166 lbs
10/29: 170.5 lbs (Period, just water weight!)
11/5: 171 lbs
11/12: 171.8 lbs
11/17: 174 lbs​
Nicole shuddered when she looked at it. She left these figures on her refrigerator as a means to track her diet. Discouraged by her initial results, she had not stepped on the scale in nearly a month. Then again, she felt like she had been very good the past few weeks of eating. After all, how many calories could her left over chicken alfredo dinner and bread sticks have in at anyway? 

1020 calories, actually.

Nicole heated up her breakfast in the microwave and looked at the clock. It was already 12:15pm. Sleeping in on Saturdays was not uncommon for her these days. She often took naps during the weekend as well. Today, she was starting off her Saturday with dinner, for breakfast, during the hour normal people eat lunch. A year ago, she would have been finished with one of Ellies boot camp classes at the gym. And now? She was still wearing her pale blue robe and pink fluffy slippers. 

2 minutes later, Nicole pulled her fattening meal from the microwave. 

Alright, so Joe will be here by 2pm. Then well go out to his Uncles Christmas party. That gives me plenty of time to get those cookies baked and get ready, she said to herself, confidently. 

Nicole opened a cabinet and reached up to check she had the ingredients for the cookies. As she stood up on her tippy toes, the front of her robe came undone. 

The blond was still wearing the same mismatched bra and panty combo she had fallen asleep in the evening before. Nicoles near 40 pound weight gain had apparently sapped her of the ability to match undergarments, as she was wearing a green bra she had purchased recently at Wal-Mart and a pair of red bikini briefs, covered in dalmatians wearing Santa hats. 

In a way, she was quite festive. She had even graduated to buying a C-cup, a 38-C in fact. Of course, bigger breasts come with a price. Nicole paid the price by recently being forced to purchase underwear with an L on the sizing tag. She was officially large. The days of purchasing sexy garments from Victoria Secret well behind her... large behind.

Nicole opened a drawer to find some utensils. As she reached down, the fat around her abdomen pooled together, forming one gigantic thick roll of lard that threatened to escape her body, if not for the overtaxed skin that labored to contain it. In fact, the skin had labored so hard to contain her fat that it was now beginning to acquire stretch marks. And not just the silvery type either, as there were now some angry red stretch marks. They were around her love handles in particular, that were threatening to become a permanent part of figure, regardless of her weight.

The added abdominal pork not only made Nicole significantly softer, but it also made her naval much deeper. It would likely now hold as much liquid as a shot glass. Nicoles gain was now beginning to add width, and not just depth, as she was developing a true barrel shape to match the bloated geometry of her gut. Her pot belly was beginning to give way to a 55 gallon drum. 

Becoming a C-cup was one of the only silver linings in sky full of black clouds for Nicole. However, even that did not come without its drawbacks. Her blossoming chest was still not growing at a rate equivalent to the rest of her body. Not too mention, there was a lack of perkiness that came with her bigger breasts, giving them almost more of matronly feel. Also, they were littered with silvery stretch marks, just like the rest of her body. 

Nicole grabbed her food and plodded slowly over to her favorite couch. The blond had acquired a slow and rather ungraceful waddle since breaking 165 pounds. This consequence came from breaking the threshold of chubby, into being full blown fat. She could feel each one of her bulbous ass cheeks shaking violently inside the confines of her panties. Despite the walk being less than 15 feet from the kitchen, she stopped halfway through to pick a wedgie. 

Thigh chafing was also an experience quite foreign to Nicole. Her pulpy thighs rubbed together all the time now, as they touched from just below her knees, all the way up to her meaty nether regions. The backs of her legs were littered in cellulite. The front of her legs were now just beginning to show signs of cellulite. 

It was a shocking change for someone that had such shapely legs just a year earlier. Nicole would often sit and flex her quad and calf muscles when she was going to the gym, impressed with how strong and lean they were. Now, they had atrophied and were covered in dimply fat. She also had joint pain that she never once had before. 

Nicole sat down in a hefty huff on the couch and grabbed the remote. Her porky belly swelled up into a beefy tire that exploded aggressively over her panties and rested comfortably on her plump thighs. The blond switched channels until finally settling on one of the premium movie channels. 

Alright, so Ill finish this, take a shower, and then get to work on the cookies, Nicole said out loud, to no one in particular. 

The blond chowed down on her food, eating with the same aggression she once used while working out. She stopped only to wipe food from her face. 

The changes in Nicoles face were becoming the most difficult to bare. Her face changed quite significantly in college when she hit 160 pounds. However, it still maintained some level of cuteness, despite the fact she had a double chin, chipmunk cheeks, and some acne. Unfortunately, hitting 174 pounds had changed her face even more. 

Any chance at chubby, girlish cuteness had vanished. The added weight actually aged Nicole, making her appear closer to her mid to late 30s than mid 20s. Like a polygamist with his wives, Nicoles double chin had added a third, taking away any appearance of a jawline. Her cheeks looked like two rosy balloons, rising upwards to her eye sockets, obscuring the beautiful blue almond shaped eyes so many men had starred into in the past. Even her nose had become thicker, almost more snout like. It was like she was undergoing Princess Fionas transformation. Only this was real life, and not the animated movie Shrek. 

Soon, Nicole had finished her food and found herself zoned out in the television. She yawned and looked up at the clock. 

Damn, its almost 1... Need to get going I feel so tired though...

Nicole sprawled out on the couch, her thick belly easily succumbing to gravity and settling down on the couch next to her. It was almost as if it was an entity all unto itself. The blonds robe was now fully undone, showcasing her growth to the fullest extent. Nicole felt foggier and more tired, before finally dozing off on the couch. 

The bloated young woman awoke gently. She looked around her, first taking note that the sun had gone down already. It was after all, December 15th. &#8232;&#8232;Umm.. what.... OH NO! Joe!

Nicole hefted herself up with a great effort. She looked at her cell phone, which was sitting on the coffee table. There was one unread text message on it. It was from Joe.

Hey, I came in and saw you sprawled out asleep on the couch. I didnt have time to wait for you to get ready so I took off. I didnt want to wake you. Must be pretty tired to be sound asleep in the afternoon. Im at my Uncles now. Maybe Ill see you later. Maybe not... Must be really working hard at the gym to be that tired....

Nicole was horrified. Not only had she slept through a family But her boyfriend had witnessed her passed out, in her underwear, deep in a REM sleep induced food coma. 

Dammit. Nicole picked up the phone and called Joe. There was no answer. She quickly got up and run as fast as her fat body could to the shower. 

Upon reaching the shower, Nicole quickly disrobed and turned the hot water on. If she hustled, there would be time for her to make the party after all. Out of the corner of her eye, she spotted the scale.

Maybe this will be some good news, Nicole said, as she stepped on to the scale.

182.7 lbs

FUCK. I thought I had lost weight!

Deep down, Nicole knew that was a ridiculous thing to believe. With the holidays in full swing at work, she had turned into an more determined eating machine, devouring all the snacks that coworkers were suddenly flushed with. It was no wonder she wasnt 200 pounds at this point. 

At 183 pounds, Nicole was officially classified as obese. She had gained 56 pounds since taking her job at Nabisco. The odds of her ever slimming down were nonexistent. 

Begrudgingly, Nicole took her shower and got dressed. As she went through her closet, she was given painful reminders of what once was, seeing a multitude of size 2 and size 4 garments throughout the selections. She finally grabbed a pair of size 16s and squeezed herself into them. 

I guess it does make sense... Im a size 16....

At that moment, Nicole took anything smaller than a size 12 out of her closet and threw it in a pile on the floor.

Whats the point?

Nicole went into the kitchen for a garbage back, on the way, she saw the chart she had made for her diet progress.

Screw this. 

She tore up the piece of paper and threw it in the trash. 

20 minutes later, Nicoles closet and bureau were void of any clothing choices that reminded her of skinny days. They now resided in trash bags, just like one of Dexter Morgans victims. 

Ill donate these tomorrow... time to get to the party.

45 minutes later, Nicole made it to the party. She didnt have an opportunity to make cookies, so she stopped and picked some up at a grocery store. Along with 2 Big Macs from McDonalds. Nicole arrived to many slack jawed looks and shocked responses, the most obvious coming from Joes mother. 

Hi Nicol...... Wow. Hi! Ummm.... You look, uhhhh.... Wow. Happy Holidays, sweetheart.

The whispers continued on for the rest of the night. At one point, Joes mother pulled him aside to ask if she was pregnant. Nicole overheard them all, but she didnt care. The last time they laid eyes on her, she weighed 130 pounds. Now, she was 50 pounds heavier. She spent the rest of the evening, eating with reckless abandon.


----------



## morepushing13

this is one of my favorite stories going and I'm so glad to see an update! This was a great piece and has me really excited for the next step!


----------



## maxymumspyder

Thank you! I'm glad to hear you appreciate the story so much.


----------



## Britt Reid

Holiday bump of this newest installment right to the top of the Recent Additions forum


----------



## Ssaylleb

this is a brilliant story, please keep on going. will Nicole bump into an old school friend?


----------



## otherland78

Wow that was an amazing story  especially i liked the very good descriptions of shape changes feelings and detailed observations ;-)

And especially the naughtyness and pokesa and a little the humiliation in your story .

Would be interested if there will be more chapters with her guy getting some payback for his naughty comments on her shape hehe.

great work!


----------



## maxymumspyder

Thank you very much for the kind comments. There is one last chapter planned for this story. There is a high probability you will see some old, prominent characters from the early parts of the story. I'm even open to some suggests if there is something you'd like to see in the final chapter! Just shoot me a message.

Otherland78, I'm glad you enjoyed the descriptions so much. A lot of this story has been inspired by a couple of different ladies I've been lucky enough to date in real life and some of these scenes are a product of things I actually witnessed. I may try to write something next that's even more factual than fiction.


----------



## maxymumspyder

*So this is it, I finally wrote the conclusion. Hopefully, the fans of this way too long story are not disappointed.*

Nicole, are you sure you cant make it to the fitting. It would really mean a lot to me. 

Yeah, Amanda... Im just way too busy right now to make it. 

But youre my maid-of-honor, replied Nicoles best friend Amanda from the other end of the phone, I want to make sure you have a say in what bridesmaid dresses you pick out. 

Nicole sighed, as she laboriously sat up on the couch, pulling down her plain white t-shirt as it had ridden up over her impossibly soft tummy. 

I know, I know Amanda. But you always had great taste. Im sure youll pick out something that we will all look good in. 

Oh come on, Nic. You have always been so well dressed and put together. 

Nicole looked down at her grey sweatpants, noting a left over chocolate ice cream stain that never quite washed out. She ran her fingers through her short, dirty blond mane. The bob hairstyle had been something recently adopted in her hair care repertoire.

Yeah.... can you hold on a second.

Sure. 

The corpulent young woman placed her iPhone down on her lap, reached over to the coffee table, and picked up a half eaten pint of Ben & Jerrys ice cream and a spoon. The spoon was soon filled with the fattening treat and quickly deposited down her gullet. 

Ithinfnkf you canmaake a goodchoicewiihhhrwithout me &#8232;&#8232;What was that?

Nicole swallowed the ice cream.

Sorry, I said I think you can make a good choice without me there. 

But Nic, I havent seen you in ages. 

Nicole again paused, this time reaching over towards the coffee table one more, picking up her asthma inhaler. The movements almost seemed to leave her completely robbed of her wind. 

*puff* *puff*

What was that? wondered Amanda. 

Nothing... Look, I know its been awhile, but Im just too busy today, replied Nicole, all while flipping through her DVR, looking at unwatched episodes of the NBC hit, The Biggest Loser. 

... Okay... Well, I have to run to the gym. Im down 15 pounds! 

Nicole turned the color of a tomato, despite being alone. She shoveled another three spoonfuls of ice cream into her oft used digestive system.

Thats... thats good. A bride has to look good. Take care. 

Okay, well, I hope to see you soon. At least get me your measurements and said them in soon enough! 

Alright, see ya. 

Nicole closed out the conversation, carelessly flipping her phone across the couch. She settled into the couch comfortably with her ice cream and began attacking the pint like a lawyer countering a bad argument. 

Five months had passed since the holidays. Things with her career at Nabisco had come to a screeching halt, as she had now left the sales department, making a lateral move to a desk job. She cited the grind from the road, amongst other things, that motivated her to take a permanent post at a desk. The truth was that she had failed to meet sales goals for three consecutive quarters. Her bosses were not pleased, and gently suggested she switch career arcs within the company. Nicole put up very little resistance. 

In that time, her childhood best friend Amanda had gotten engaged. Immediately after the engagement, Amanda reached out to her friend and asked her to be the maid of honor. Though she would not admit it out loud, Nicole knew what that meant. Covering her wildly inflated figure in a bridesmaid dress and standing in front of everyone. It also meant she would be immortalized in photos. These were all things that horrified her. Photos were the very reason she closed her Facebook account shortly after Christmas. 

Just then her phone was ringing again. This time, the call was from her mother. At this moment, she regretted throwing her phone so carelessly across the couch. 

Oh fuck me, uttered Nicole, as she struggled to contort and move her overfed body towards the phone. Whatever physical finesse and grace Nicole had ever developed had been shrouded in an utter lack of athleticism and eroded dexterity. In what can only be described as a maneuver of naval level complexity, she grabbed the phone and answered. Annoyingly, her plain white t-shirt rode up again. 

Hey mom.

Shes your best friend Nicole... why arent you going today? 

Mom...&#8232;&#8232;You should be there for Amanda.&#8232;&#8232;How did you...&#8232;&#8232;Her mother called me. What is keeping you so busy anyways?&#8232;&#8232;Noth... I have some work stuff to do.&#8232;&#8232;On a Saturday at noon? 

No.. I mean ye... &#8232;&#8232;Also, you missed the meeting the other day.&#8232;&#8232;Mom!
&#8232;Look, we both agreed to do weigh watchers together. It was even my birthday present to you. You cant be skipping meetings. &#8232;&#8232;I know... I know... 

Dont let the three pounds you gained at the last meeting discourage you. &#8232;&#8232;...

I know its hard. Its been hard for me too! We both used to be thinner and its not easy kick starting the metabolism again. Ive lost 12 pounds already and it hasnt been easy! Im back under 175 for the first time and I dont know how long... You can get below 200 pounds, sweetie! &#8232;&#8232;The last line stung. For years, Nicole was smaller than her mother. Even her sister, who had gained a significant amount of weight over the years, was always bigger than Nicole. Now, she outweighed them both. She was the fattest one in the family.

Even your sister Jennifer has lost some weight! 

Look, Ill go the next one. 

Alright, well, you better. You have asthma now sweetie. You need to make some changes. 

Nicole thought to herself silently, and sleep apnea too. &#8232;&#8232;And sleep apnea too, followed up her mother, echoing Nicoles thoughts out loud. Joe cant enjoy sleeping next to you with that gigantic machine at night. Though, he does that really good impression of that Batman guy when he puts the mask on! &#8232;&#8232;... Thats not funny mom.&#8232;&#8232;Whats the bad guys name?

...

Oh yes, Bane! your father just reminded me. Well look, go get fitted. Well talk soon! &#8232;&#8232;Bye. 

Despite Joes irritating insistence that Nicoles apnea mask made her look like Bane, he was still the love of her life. In fact, it was the one creature comfort she enjoyed. Things with Joe had gone quite well recently. She was in love. 

Soon after hanging up, Nicole drifted into a light sleep. 

Wake up, babe! 

Huh.... errrghhh... Oh, hi Joe. I didnt think you would be home so early. &#8232;&#8232;Im just stopping in for a late lunch. Its almost 1:30. Youre supposed to be at that fitting. 

I... I dont think Im going. &#8232;
Ohhhhh yes you are! Come on, get up. Ill get the shower going for you. 

No... come on... Lets just lay on the couch. 

I have actual work to do today, youre getting out of the house. Besides, Im going to put the afternoon game on and have a few of the boys over. 

What!?

Yup. So lets go! 

Joe followed up his command with a playful, yet forceful slap on Nicoles thigh, causing a flesh tsunami to quiver up her entire body. He then leaned in, gave the short haired blond a kiss, and with all his strength helped get her off the couch. 

Upon standing up, it was clear the Nicoles joints had seen better days, as she was slow to get off the couch. The silence in the room was broken by the creaking and cracking of her knees and ankles. Again, Nicole pulled down at the pesky white t-shirt that had again ridden up. Her soft, pulpy stomach was hanging beneath the t-shirt and crashing over the top of her sweats like a wave on a windy day. The elastic bands at the ankles of the sweats were stuck around her thick and meaty calf muscles. 

Fine, Nicole pouted. 

She trudged slowly off the bathroom to shower and get ready. Each step was awkward and uncomfortable as the last, with the hardwood floor boards in the living room groaning with each step, almost mimicking her own groans on her journey towards the bathroom. 


A half hour later, she emerged from the bedroom clad only in her bathrobe. 

Hubba hubba! Look at you! Joe said excitedly. 

Stop... I.. I dont have anything to wear! 

Nicole reached into the pocket of her bathrobe and took another drag from the inhaler. 

Oh come on, just put on that big flowy summer dress you like to wear!

Joe just used the wrong word, big.

BIG!?

No no, you know what I mean! Babe, you look so hot in it. Joe reached in and planted a kiss on her chipmunk cheek. Delicately dragging a finger underneath her near triple chin. 

The boys will be her soon.. and if you stay in that robe any longer... Im going to take it off you! 

Nicole faked a smile, and trudged back into the bedroom to put on the dress. 

After a quick change, Nicole was out the door. These days, she didnt waste her time with makeup. Joe preferred in that way. Most of her old beauty routine had long since gone the way of American Indian land. It simply vanished. 

Yeah Amanda... Ill be there in twenty minutes. 

Nicole hung up the phone and pulled into the Dunkin Donuts drive-thru. 

Hi, Ill take two chocolate glazed donuts and a large ice coffee. Extra cream and sugar. &#8232;&#8232;Regular sugar?&#8232;&#8232;No, extra, Nicole said almost irritated, tugging down at her sundress, which had ridden up when she first climbed into her car. She frowned as she looked at her positive enormous thighs, devoid of all muscle tone, spreading across the drivers seat. 

Okay, pull up to the second window. 

Upon pulling up to the second window, Nicole undid her seatbelt. It was simply too constricting to to pay for the transaction and grab her goods with it on. And dug deeply into her belly and often made driving long distances uncomfortable. 

Finally, she had arrived at the bridal shop. Nicole scanned to see which cars were there. Thankfully, it was only Amandas. Either the other bridesmaids hadnt been invited, or they had yet to arrive. Nicole was hoping for the former and not the latter. 

Nicole climbed out of her car in sections. The added weight was painful noticeable to her whenever she did. It was a painful reminder for just how far she had let herself go. She gave herself a once over, took a puff of her inhaler, and made her way into the store. From a distance, she spotted Amanda. 

Amanda was a site to behold, wearing a tight flowery dress. It was cut right in all the right places in order to flatter her curves. While she was not in the best shape of her life, Amanda was noticeably slimmer since the last time they rendezvoused. She looked absolutely tremendous, and tanned. 

The blond walked over to Amanda, who was with her mother discussing dresses with the clerk. The clerk looked at Nicole. 

Can I help you?

Amanda, her mother, and the clerk both looked blankly at Nicole. After an uncomfortable pause, Amanda realized who it was.

Ni.. Nicole!!!!!! 

She ran over and gave her friend a hug, her arms sinking into the soft form. 

Hi Amanda! 

Wow... hi Nicole! said the mother, also embracing her. 

You look... its so great to see you, Nic! said Amanda, standing in shock in front of her friend. 
Yeah... so do you! 

While the friends shared an excited embrace, there was an air of awkwardness to it all. Amanda was slack jawed from the figure standing before her. 

Its great youre here. I knew you would come. Its just us today, because I wanted to pick out a special dress for you! 

A special dress? replied Nicole, to Amanda. Where is Annabelle and Tamryn? 

Nicole hadnt seen either of their old friends since the faithful beach day years before, where she got drunk and had a volleyball land off her 155 pound gut. She remembered that day, and that figure vividly. She had gained over 30 pounds then. How she wished to be that pudgy again. 

Oh, well, we went out another day together to get their dresses. Plus, your mom suggested we have a best friends day. 

Oh. 

The truth of the matter was that Nicoles mother had filled in Amanda on her daughters figure issues. Rather than expose her daughter to the embarrassment of being sized up with her supremely fit former friends, it would be better if she was isolated. Of course, this conversation was something never to be repeated to Nicole. 

The clerk chimed in, well, lets get to it, shall we? We have an incredible selection of dresses for all sizes and shapes. We have this red dress already picked out that we think would fit you great. Usually, we go two sizes up from what you normally wear. So this here is a... 

Lets just head in the dressing room and check it out, Amanda stopped her from finishing the sentence. Then well go from there. 

Nicole and Amanda plodded into the dressing room. Amanda motioned to Nicole to remove her sundress. Sorry, if this makes you uncomfortable, but Ill have to do you up in the back. 

The truth was that Nicoles arms were so pudgy that she wouldnt have been able to reach behind her broad back. 

Begrudgingly, Nicole stripped off her sundress. What was beneath was frankly shocking to Amanda. 

Long gone was the figure of a perfectly and naturally gorgeous 120 pound girl. What stood before her was a 55, overly exaggerated pear. Nicole was wearing a pair of large, plain white cotton panties, and plain white bra that dug into her skin at every turn, with soft, almost deflated C-cups filling its front. Her ankles were painfully thick, and red, likely caused from the added weight they had been supporting from her uncontrolled growth. Her calf muscles were replaced by the dreaded lower leg thigh, which traveled unimpeded by any shape up to her actual thighs. Her thighs were littered in cellulite, both on the front and in the back. Each leg was a certifiable tree trunk. She had long since past the sausage stage. 

Her hips were painfully magnified, making up the largest circumference of her entire body. These were not the hips of an overweight girl in her mid 20s, but of an obese matron well into her 40s. Amanda looked on in shock that her friend had suddenly morphed into a soccer mom. 

Her ass, once her prized physical possession, had exploded in all direction. Some how, it seemed to be bulbous, wide, and almost flat all at once. The once pert bubble butt had burst, like the housing market, oozing out unencumbered pudge in all different directions. The panties, which no doubt were a size extra-large, were struggling to restrain its contents. Nicole had the body of a mother of 3, yet had no progeny to show for. 

Second only to her ass, Nicole once had naturally firm and feminine abs, untouched by years of beer drinking and an unrestrained assault of empty calories. Like all great things, their reign to came to an end. In their place? A gigantic pot gut, hanging mockingly over the top of her panties. She was no longer just a girl that had gained 30, 40, or even 50 pounds that was sporting a growing paunch. She had the enormous belly of a fat woman. Her navel was cavernous, and the depths at much the adipose tissue ran were unfathomable. Not even Mike Tyson in his 1986 boxing prime couldve landed a body punch that wouldnt ended at a wall of abdominal muscle. She had taken on the shape of a middle age Wal-Mart shopper. 

The blonds arms were thick and flabby, with a physically useless look that screamed, couch potato. Any movement in her upper body caused them to shake, almost shamefully. Her bra cut deeply into her underarms, causing an undeniable squishiness to erupt from where the straps met her skin. 

Her face had grown so much, she was almost unrecognizable. She looked like she had an allergic reaction to a bee sting, as her cheeks had swelled out to almost cartoonish levels. Her once perfect jawline had gone well beyond softening, it was simply no longer there. Nicole now had two and a half chins. Unfortunately, her short haircut did little to compliment her round, moon shaped face. 

Just then, there was a knock on the dressing room door. 

Hey guys, if you dont mind, I just need to pop in and take a measurement. 

Nicole turned bright red, which was impressive, given how pallid her skin was. 

Can you grab my inhaler from my purse, Amanda?

Sure. 

With that, Amanda swung the door open, her mother took in the same sight her daughter just did. 

Oh... oh, said the clerk. Shall I wait. 

No, its fine, said Nicole, almost resigned to the fact. 

Amanda gave Nicole the inhaler and she took three puffs. The clerk then walked in and began taking measurements. Nicole could feel every inch of her fat being pinched by the tape. Strangely, even being half-naked and shocking her best friend, she seemed not to care. Nicole had accepted her reality. 

Okay.. the hips... lets see. &#8232;&#8232;Nicole winced as the tape dug in. 

Now the waist.&#8232;&#8232;Her belly bunched up despite minimal pressure applied from the tape. The clerk wrote down the figures. 

And now the bust! 

Nicole felt her soft, deflated breasts being manipulated lightly by the tape. Even in obesity, they had grown in a fashion that did little for her figure. 

Alright, that dress is a size 18, but that might be small. Im going to grab a 22. &#8232;&#8232;... A what? 

Amanda stepped in quickly and shut the door. 

Nicole, is everything alright? 

Yes, she faked. 

Its just that... I dont know. Everything going okay? Joe doing well? &#8232;&#8232;That was the one thing that was going right. 

Amanda, I weigh 228 pounds. Ive gained 107 pounds since being a college freshman. I gained 40 pounds in college, lost it all, got into great shape. Then I put on 100 freaking pounds. Im fucking fat. And youre not. 

Jesus, Amanda blurted. 

You said it, man. 

You were in such awesome shape before though, you can drop some weight. Youll look beautiful up there anyways! &#8232;&#8232;No, no I cant. 

Just then, Nicole was brought back to something her mother told her before she left for college some years before: 

[Whatever you do, Nicole, just remember what happened to your sister.

Stop mom. Seriously.

And after a loving embrace with her parents, the newly minted college freshman shut the door to her dorm room, bidding her parents good bye, and welcoming in a new lifestyle, filled with its own challenges and triumphs.]

Nicole spoke out loud, I not only turned into my sister, but I turned into two of her. 

A half hour later, and the fitting was over. Nicoles size 22 dress had been ordered. She was now set for the wedding. Nicole, Amanda, and Amandas mother left the bridal shop for a quick lunch and some catching up. Shortly there after, she headed home. 

Nicole pulled into her driveway, and surprisingly, none of Joes friends had arrived yet. This seemed strange to her. She plodded out of her car, not to forget the second ice coffee she purchased for the day, and made her way inside. 

Before inserting the key in the door, Nicole poured her coffee out onto her door step. The sugar was still coating the bottom at the bottom of the cup. 

I have to stop this, I have to change, she said to herself, defiantly. Im going to lose this weight, as she grabbed her portly and prominent abdomen, giving it a defiant shake. 

She opened the door and walked in, catching Joe by surprise, who was sprinkling rose petals on the floor leading to the bedroom. 

Oh shit!!! Nicole!!! Youre not supposed to be home yet! &#8232;
&#8232;Joe, what is this???? I thought you were watching the game. &#8232;&#8232;I... Im not watching the game. I was planning something special for you. &#8232;&#8232;Wait... what? Like what? 

Like this... &#8232;&#8232;Her boyfriend dropped down to one knee. 

Might as well at this point... Nicole, will you marry me? &#8232;&#8232;The fat blond was stunned. With tears welling up in her eyes, she nodded. 

Is that a yes?

Of course it is!!! 

And with that, the couple embraced. 

EPILOGUE: 

Three months had gone by since the engagement. Joe was standing in front of the bathroom door, conversing with his bride to be. 

Im so proud of you Nic, youve lost 8 pounds in the last three months! Youll break 220 soon enough! Before you know it, youll be back under 200 pounds! 

Suddenly, the door swung open. Nicole looked at Joe, half smiling, half shaking her head. 

I dont know about that one, Joe... Im... Were.... Uhmm.. pregnant. 

FIN.


----------



## Britt Reid

An old epic finally gets a surprise ending


----------



## maxymumspyder

You can thank a snow storm and a spurt of motivation for that. I hope everyone enjoys the closing.


----------

